# HR20: 0x12a - Issues



## Earl Bonovich

Please report any "new" issues, here in this thread.
Please take a moment to look to see if your issues has already been report.

*NOTE*: All issues report are logged and tracked by DirecTV


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Some guidelines for reporting issues:

In addition to the "issues" please provide the following information

*Anyone with HDMI issues*

TV Make and Model
HDMI Cable Length (estimate)
If you have a "switcher" in between the HR20 and the TV (like an amp, scaler, or video input switch)

*Anyone with NEW recorded black screen*

Date and Time of Recording
Title of Show
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location
Did a REBOOT fix the issue

*Anyone with NEW recorded "do you want to delete?"*

Date and Time of Recording
Title of Show
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location
Did a REBOOT fix the issue

*Anyone with audio dropout*

Date and Time of Recording
Title of Show
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location
Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio
Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment

*Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby*

Does the front panel work?
Does the remote work?
What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to?
Did a reset restore functionality?
If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system?

*Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues*

How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?
Do you have networking enabled?
Do you have OTA enabled?
Single or Dual tuners inputted


----------



## BubblePuppy

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please report any "new" issues, here in this thread.
> *Please take a moment to look to see if your issues has already been report.**NOTE*: All issues report are logged and tracked by DirecTV


Do we really have to read 419 posts before we are allowed to report an issue?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

BubblePuppy said:


> Do we really have to read 419 posts before we are allowed to report an issue?


It's only 176... but no, you don't have to


----------



## bgullicksen

Some observations with the floating red dots.

I have found them on a couple of stations, both Local HD over satellite. They appear roughly in the same spots, sort of like a sine wave or audio analysis with pixels going on and off in the same general location.

They appear both while watching live TV and on recorded video. If you rewind and play back they continue to appear in the same place over and over.

The same show being watched via OTA (antenna connected directly to TV, No HR20) do not have the dots, so they don't originate from the broadcast station. They are either a result of the HR20 encoding/decoding or coming from the transponder. They definately come from D*.

They appear when viewing via HDMI or Component, so they are not dependent upon which video connection is used.

I also have notices a little improvement with HD Local Picture Quality with 0x12a, but still experiencing more pixelation and audio drops, Woody Woodpecker sounds, than I was experiencing on the Santa and Elvis releases around Christmas and New Years. The picture quality was very stable then and seem to go backwards a bit in the last few releases.

My 5 LNB Dish is connected to a Zinwell WB68 by about 20 - 25ft of cable. From the WB68 to my receivers is about another 25 - 30 ft of cable. All of the cable is new with new connectors.

My HR20 connects to my Samsung HL-S5087W TV via HDMI (component connected as a backup and for CE updates). My audio connects to a Sony DAV-FX500 Home Theater system via standard Audio Jacks. My HR20 is connected to a BIG 1600VA UPS and I am using E-SATA with an external Seagate 750GB Barracuda drive. I had OTA enabled, but disabled it because I found Picture Quality was better having it directly connected to my TVs tuner. We also like the ability to record 2 shows via Satellite and watch one live via OTA connected to TV.

My HR20 is connected to the Internet and Network. I am using Twonky on a Linux box to play audio and JPEGs. I had some occaisional freezing up with media playing, but have found if you don't start and stop and switch a lot it works pretty well.

I have 38 active items in my Prioritizer and on average of 46 - 55 items in my to do list. My B Band Converters are connected and have been connected since day 1.

I think that covers the details. I hope I haven't missed anything.

I have had my HR20 since September. Purchased directly from Best Buy and have had very few of the major problems that others have experienced. I have only had 2 lockups that required the RBR and that was on one release only. I have never lost a recording and have never had one fail to record.

I had a lot of audio and video problems when I first got my HR20 which is what led me to this forum. I have been a member since the day I had my HR20 installed. I have participated in every RC and CE release. I was seeing steady improvement through the beginning of January, and then have noticed a couple of steps backwards in pixelation and audio. Starting with 122 through 0x12A, I have seen small improvements, so we seem to be on the right track again, but my picture quality is still not as good today as it was in early Jan. The floating Red Dots, pixelation and audio stutter/drop outs and of course Pinky are really the only problems I am having.

I have learned a LOT from everyone that participates here and I am VERY thankful to Earl (Happy Birthday!) and the other moderators for providing this forum for us and to D* for allowing us to participate in making this product better. Thank you, everyone!

-Bill


----------



## peridoc

I set up a manual recording to record a NHL Center Ice Hockey game off of channel 764 last night (Feb. 9, 2007 at 6:00pm Central Time) and got the same result as I always have with the HR20 so far. I end up with a 3 1/2 hour recording that is not able to play. When I hit play from the menu I immediately get a "Do you want to delete this recording?" message. "Yes" deletes it and "no" returns me to the menu. I have not been able to record a NHL Center Ice game with any version of firmware yet on the HR20.

Keith


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Issue - OTA Signal Strength Always 0% after firmware download

Can it be Duplicated - Yes

Steps to Duplicate - Download a firmware release, Menu => Help & Settings => Setup => Info & Test => System Test => Run Test

Issue Priority - Low

Frequency of Issue - Every time

First Noticed - Elvis Download, never looked at it before this download

Date of Install HR20 - 10/2006
Current FW - 0x12a
How FW was Obtained - Forced, 02/09/2007, 10:52pm
HR20 Force Reboot after FW Update - No
OTA Type - Outside Antenna in Attic
Type of Sat Dish - 5LNB AT9, Two line feed to HR20 tuners, 3 other D* boxes in house, Unknown type of connection hardware to other boxes
HR20 Replaced - No, original installed equipment
HR20 Full Reset - Never
HR20 Networked - Yes, via wireless bridge
HR20 HDMI Connection - HDMI using HDMI-DVI Gender Bender plug to DVI cable
HR20 Component Connection - Not Used
HR20 S-Video Connection - Not Used
HR20 Native Mode Setting - On
HR20 Phone Connection - Yes, all the time
HR20 Fiber Audio Connection - Used via Monster Fiber Cable
HR20 RCA Audio Connection - Not Used
HR20 Dolby Setting - On
HR20 Internal Temp - ~122
HR20 Install Environment - Closed Cabinet with Intake/Exhaust Fans
HR20 Zip Code - 78641

Work Around - Start a recording on one local HD channel then go and watch another local HD channel. This works every time. Signal Strength will always come back to be 95% - 100% using duplication method.

Notes - OTA antenna type is a VHF/UHF Radio Shack brand. Purchased 6 years ago and a large one was used for over kill purpose. Antenna connections include a 1 to 2 splitter in attic going to upstairs and downstairs. Another 1 to 3 splitter in downstairs going to HR20, Bedroom, and TV. Another 1 to 2 splitter in Bedroom going to Samsung D* HD Receiver and TV. Radio Shack powered booster is installed on the feed line going to HR20.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

*Problems
*Press & Hold PLAY for SLOW motion sometimes works, sometimes not
Pinky lives
Closed Captioning now works much better in Trade Gothic font. 
Larger CC fonts do not position as well & cut off text.
Guide is no faster than 128 - animations are still painful to watch.
My Playlist is no faster than 128 - animations are still painful to watch.
Tearing is more pronounced in the Guide & My Playlist!

*Improvements*
*Many Menus are no longer animated! Way to go guys!*
*In most menus the Left arrow now is like the BACK button!*
The Date & Time Search allows you to pick a time earlier than now!
Pause then >> (Frame forward) works again!
. . . . .<< Frame back works again!
*Channel Change Speeds are again faster in many areas*

See 0x12a Test Results Details for more information.

- Craig


----------



## Kohawk72

HDMI Problem: No Video or Audio

Panasonic PT53X54
6 ft. HDMI Cable
No Switcher

HDMI has never worked.


----------



## JayAtIU

_Anyone with HDMI issues_
*TV Make and Model:* JVC AV-34WP84
*HDMI Cable Length (estimate):* 3ft. (HDMI to DVI conversion cable from monoprice.com)
*No switcher*

I have tried different HDMI to DVI conversion cables (including the DirecTV branded on that the installer brought along), as well as an HDMI to DVI adapter (also from monoprice.com)with a DVI to DVI cable, still with no luck.

The DVI input on the TV is fine, as my old receiver (a samsung SIR-TS160) had a DVI out, which was used with this DVI in, with no problems.

Also, when I hook the HR20 up to another TV (an LCD monitor with DVI-D in), the picture is fine. So, obviously, there is a software incompatibility between the HR20 and the JVC. JVC tech support has been no help, and have not said that they would have a software/firmware update that might address the issue.

I have messed around with TVs quite a bit, and I actually have access to the service menu (and a service manual), for this TV. There is an HDMI section (I know that it's a DVI input, but the title of the section in the service menu is "HDMI") in the TV's service menu, and when I change one of the settings, the pink hue goes away. The only problem is that it's a "fixed" setting on the JVC board, so I can't save the change that I make. So, as soon as I try to back out of the service menu, the setting change that I make is lost.

Let me know if there are other troubleshooting steps I should try, but I really hope that this issue can be reconciled on the HR20 end of things. Thanks.


----------



## philconners

I've had a couple intermittent issues with the guide. Pressing the guide button one time brings up the options, pressing it a second time (to get to the actual guide) just hangs for about 20 seconds and then it finally comes up. Video continues to play in the corner. It's happened about five times, the rest of the times it has come up normally.


----------



## Wlater Krenzke

First time sine new back in November 06....remotes (Directv and MX700) neither one would work at 9.30 this AM. Could not turn off unit from front panel. Had to RBR. Everything normal again except *still* missing OTA channels.


----------



## gcisko

Earl Bonovich said:


> It's only 176... but no, you don't have to


Good. I was running short of time and did not want to wade through the previous thread. Plus I think in some cases it may be helpful to see repeat failures to be sure it is not a fluke.

My new issue:

Last night my wife was driving the HR20 as I was busy elsewhere in the house. She was watching a recording of "Will & Grace". When she was done she deleted the recording via the menu that comes up after the recording is over. Everything then went blank (default blue directv background) except for the PIP in the upper right which kept playing live TV. The remote was unresponsive. She now knows how to RBR. So far everything seems normal after the RBR. This is also the first RBR since getting 12a. I did not do an obligatory RBR like some do.


----------



## philconners

My guide finally locked up completely while "hanging" as described in my previous post. Unit wouldn't respond to any commands (remote or on the actual unit) so I'm doing a RBR. Video did continue to play normally in the upper right corner. Well, I did make it to 6 hours and 40 minutes with 0x12a without rebooting. We had a good run.... Incidentally, on previous releases I've had reboots here and there due to the unit not responding to remote, but this was a little different in that it happened specifically with the guide processing, and you could see it coming as it was beginning to have the 20 second lag I described before.


----------



## LameLefty

Downloaded 0x12a on Thursday night and it had been flawless until today.

This morning, while watching HDNet (MPEG2 HD) live, with the unit not recording anything on either tuner, I hit the Guide button to see what else was on. The preview window appeared in the upper corner of the screen against a blue background but the Guide never appeared. The unit was then totally unresponsive to any remote commands or front panel buttons, though video continued to play normally in the preview window. RBR and restarting now.


----------



## pshaw0629

Recorded Lost and the Lost recap show before it on 2/7/07 at 9:00pm (EST) and 10pm, on local Detroit ABC HD channel though DTV (not over-the-air). Got black screens on both recordings, rebooted, and shows disappeared. 0X12A software.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

JayAtIU said:


> _Anyone with HDMI issues_
> *TV Make and Model:* JVC AV-34WP84
> *HDMI Cable Length (estimate):* 3ft. (HDMI to DVI conversion cable from monoprice.com)
> *No switcher*
> 
> I have tried different HDMI to DVI conversion cables (including the DirecTV branded on that the installer brought along), as well as an HDMI to DVI adapter (also from monoprice.com)with a DVI to DVI cable, still with no luck.
> 
> The DVI input on the TV is fine, as my old receiver (a samsung SIR-TS160) had a DVI out, which was used with this DVI in, with no problems.
> 
> Also, when I hook the HR20 up to another TV (an LCD monitor with DVI-D in), the picture is fine. So, obviously, there is a software incompatibility between the HR20 and the JVC. JVC tech support has been no help, and have not said that they would have a software/firmware update that might address the issue.
> 
> I have messed around with TVs quite a bit, and I actually have access to the service menu (and a service manual), for this TV. There is an HDMI section (I know that it's a DVI input, but the title of the section in the service menu is "HDMI") in the TV's service menu, and when I change one of the settings, the pink hue goes away. The only problem is that it's a "fixed" setting on the JVC board, so I can't save the change that I make. So, as soon as I try to back out of the service menu, the setting change that I make is lost.
> 
> Let me know if there are other troubleshooting steps I should try, but I really hope that this issue can be reconciled on the HR20 end of things. Thanks.


I use a Monster HDMI to DVI Gender bender plug adapter then use the DVI cable to the adapter. It works perfect for my connection. No difference to prior connection to a D* Samsun HD Receiver.

Here is a link to the one at best buy.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7129396&st=hdmi+dvi&type=product&id=1110262781781


----------



## vegout

For some reason, the title/CD/Artist, etc. information is not showing for me on channel 851, Watercolors. I tried about 10 other XM channels and this type of info is showing.


----------



## forum junkie

Had 12A for about 30 hours now and woke up this morning to a frozen screen - non working remote and all. Did the red button cure.


----------



## Bombguy

DITTO!! I could not have written this any better.. This is exactly what happend to MY WIFE (except she was watching a recorded Dr. Phil.. YUCK!!) she too now knows how to do an RBR.

Martin



gcisko said:


> My new issue:
> 
> Last night my wife was driving the HR20 as I was busy elsewhere in the house. She was watching a recording of "Will & Grace". When she was done she deleted the recording via the menu that comes up after the recording is over. Everything then went blank (default blue directv background) except for the PIP in the upper right which kept playing live TV. The remote was unresponsive. She now knows how to RBR. So far everything seems normal after the RBR. This is also the first RBR since getting 12a. I did not do an obligatory RBR like some do.


----------



## dtb

TV: Mitsu WD-65732
HDMI Cable Length: 3ft

I'm using a HDMI cable to run directly to my TV and have a digital coax from the TV to the receiver. This setup gets me DD from my DVD player but not from the HR20. I have to use a fiber optic cable from the HR20 to the receiver to get digital sound.


----------



## Vinny

What happened
While watching MPEG4 D* local:
a) Moved cursor to select recording to play.
b) Pressed play
c) GUI flickered then changed to 480 and recording didn't begin.

What I did:
a) Pressed Exit
b) Pressed List
c) Selected recording
d) Pressed Play and this time it played.

I never saw this issue before.


----------



## garywitt

12A.... (forced 2nd night)

Stable so far, no lockups or missed recordings

Trickplay: 
Awesome on SD channels. No complaints whatsoever. 

I fail to see much of an improvement on HD, either MPEG-2 or -4, however. Using 30-second slip, I usually queue up 6 or 7 skips. When I see my program return, I hit jump back. The sceen stalls for a second right where I hit the button, but when video resumes it will be 5-15 seconds after that point. I then have to hit jump back usually between 4 and 8 times. With each press there is a noticeable delay before jump back, again only on the HD channels.

There seem to be more frames visible on ffx1,2,3 and 4, but that could be my imagination. The time index on the bottom does not advance smoothly with ffx3 or 4, often jumping 2 or more minutes at a time.

There is still noticeable delay when hittinf ffx1 or rwx1 although it is better. I only notice this on HD channels as well.

Keep up the good work - it continues to get better but still has a ways to go...

Also, I second the posts earlier about recording nhl center ice - I usually hit the record button on the remote in the second or third period and put the box in standby - invariably the next morning the recording has stopped 5 or 6 minutes after I pressed record, with no good reason. 

The fluctuations in the guide listings for nhl center ice also are very annoying - one second it lists upcoming games, but if i hit exit and return it often states title not available. Been posten on before, but sill very frustrating.


----------



## Vinny

Milominderbinder2 said:


> *Improvements*
> *Many Menus are no longer animated! Way to go guys!*
> *In most menus the Left arrow now is like the BACK button!*
> The Date & Time Search allows you to pick a time earlier than now!
> Pause then >> (Frame forward) works again!
> . . . . .<< Frame back works again!
> *Channel Change Speeds are again faster in many areas*
> 
> See 0x12a Test Results Details for more information.
> 
> - Craig


Hi Craig....

I've been looking for the menu's that aren't annimated any longer.....can't find them; can you list a few. Also, where does LEFT act like BACK.

BTW....thanks for all your reports and testing; you've been very helpful to all of us!


----------



## Sport73

*Cheated 'fix' - HDMI always awake!*

The update this morning set the HDMI output of the HR20 to stay 'on' all the time, even when you power off the box. My TV detects the signal now, which means it won't auto-default to the shared component input. This really screws up my setup. It's clear that the HR20 sucks doing an HDMI hand-shake, so I had it set to stay on all the time (which solved any of my HDMI issues) unless I needed it to be off in order to have my set fall back to the shared component input.

Reverting the box to an always 'on' state is NOT a fix for the HDMI issues; it's just a cheat that screws over many of us other owners!

My TV set (Hitachi 50VS810) has 2 HDMi and 2 Component inputs, but they're shared as INPUTS 1 & 2. After lots of work, I finally got my universal remote set up to shut off the HR20 whenever I wanted to use my XBox 360, and turn it back on when I exited that activity. This was a dream come true by allowing me to use all of the inputs on my TV without the need for an external switch.


----------



## Vinny

Issue
HR20 accepts channel change command but channel doesn't change.

What I did
a) Entered channel number 321 from remote while viewing D* CBS MPEG4 Local.
b) Witnessed the numbers being entered on the banner; which correctly displayed after the 3 was pressed on the remote.
c) After 321 appeared on the banner; nothing else happened. The banner continued to list the channel being viewed info.
d) After about 3 seconds, the banner went off.
e) I entered 321 again and the channel changed.

I was able to repeat this; but it doesn't happen every time.


----------



## Phil T

I have an issue with the networking-photos and music. Before this update the photos looked fine. They are now stretched into a 16x9 format.

My set (Sony KP61HS30) is connected via component and I use the 480p letterbox setting. I did not see this before 0x12a.


----------



## moorhead99

Brought the HR20 out of standby shortly after 12:00 PM. The time line indicator
is stuck at 10:30 and will not advance or go back . The channel information still shows the program which was playing at 10:30 eventhough a different program is currently on. Everything else appears normal.

Happening on CBS 11 KHOU Houston MPEG4 local.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Vinny said:


> Hi Craig....
> 
> I've been looking for the menu's that aren't annimated any longer.....can't find them; can you list a few. Also, where does LEFT act like BACK.
> 
> BTW....thanks for all your reports and testing; you've been very helpful to all of us!


If you have 0x12a...

Press MENU then select any menu option. It will open instantly now. Previously, it would be a slow animated pull-down. Now the sub-menus flash up in one redraw. To see the old animated menus still in action, click MENU > Help & Settings > Setup > Display > Native. Press up or down to change your Native mode and watch it sloooowly move. That is how you main menu used to be as well.

To see the Left arrow work, press MENU then select any menu option. Now press the Left Arrow ◄. In the past you just sat there. Now you will go back to the main menu and the sub-menu disappears. They have been correcting menus over time like this. The first breakthrough was when the new Networking menus could use the left arrow.

It is so intuitive to use the arrow keys that you may not have even noticed you were doing it. Next up is to make the Right Arrow in a menu work like the Select button.

Hopefully they will clean up all of the animations now that they have started.

- Craig


----------



## rsblaski

Spanky_Partain said:


> I use a Monster HDMI to DVI Gender bender plug adapter then use the DVI cable to the adapter. It works perfect for my connection. No difference to prior connection to a D* Samsun HD Receiver.
> 
> Here is a link to the one at best buy.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7129396&st=hdmi+dvi&type=product&id=1110262781781


Save yourself $28.02.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&style=

monoprice.com

It's only 1s and 0s, afterall.


----------



## Vinny

Milominderbinder2 said:


> If you have 0x12a...
> 
> Press MENU then select any menu option. It will open instantly now. Previously, it would be a slow animated pull-down. Now the sub-menus flash up in one redraw. To see the old animated menus still in action, click MENU > Help & Settings > Setup > Display > Native. Press up or down to change your Native mode and watch it sloooowly move. That is how you main menu used to be as well.
> 
> To see the Left arrow work, press MENU then select any menu option. Now press the Left Arrow ◄. In the past you just sat there. Now you will go back to the main menu and the sub-menu disappears. They have been correcting menus over time like this. The first breakthrough was when the new Networking menus could use the left arrow.
> 
> It is so intuitive to use the arrow keys that you may not have even noticed you were doing it. Next up is to make the Right Arrow in a menu work like the Select button.
> 
> Hopefully they will clean up all of the animations now that they have started.
> 
> - Craig


Thanks!


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Spanky_Partain said:


> I use a Monster HDMI to DVI Gender bender plug adapter then use the DVI cable to the adapter. It works perfect for my connection. No difference to prior connection to a D* Samsun HD Receiver.
> 
> Here is a link to the one at best buy.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7129396&st=hdmi+dvi&type=product&id=1110262781781


Click here to save $25 and end your HDMI problems.

HDMI makes you 43.9% more likely to have to replace your HR20.

HDMI makes you 145% more likely to have audio problems.

See the survey of 777 HR20 users for the details.

- Craig


----------



## PajamaGuy

Date and Time of Recording: *CSI Thursday night*

Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location: *LocalHD Houston (77058)*
Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio: _*Dolby*_
Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs: *HDMI*
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment: *Yes, several times.*

Seems that only since 128 is the audio dropout: 1. Shorter 1-2 seconds, was 3-5. and 2. Preceded by a bit of pixelization.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Milominderbinder2 said:


> HDMI makes you 43.9% more likely to have to replace your HR20. HDMI makes you 145% more likely to have audio problems.


..and that has proven to be the case with DVD players and other HDMI-based devices as well.

With HDMI v1.1, v1.2, and soon v1.3 out there, its just not a mainstream-reliable data transmission process. DVI is far more stable and proven, not to mention component. I have had 0 video or audio (using optical) issues with my HDMI-to-DVI Monoprice cable setup to my Home Theater projector from the HR20. Many others here have testified similar results. There are some HDMI-based HDTV's that *never* work right with HDMI connections from a number of HDMI-based source devices.


----------



## Vinny

*New in 0x12a*

*Issue 1:*
What happened
While watching MPEG4 D* local:
a) Moved cursor to select recording to play.
b) Pressed play
c) GUI flickered then changed to 480 and recording didn't begin.

What I did:
a) Pressed Exit
b) Pressed List
c) Selected recording
d) Pressed Play and this time it played.

I never saw this issue before.


*Issue 2*
HR20 accepts channel change command but channel doesn't change.

What I did
a) Entered channel number 321 from remote while viewing D* CBS MPEG4 Local.
b) Witnessed the numbers being entered on the banner; which correctly displayed after the 3 was pressed on the remote.
c) After 321 appeared on the banner; nothing else happened. The banner continued to list the channel being viewed info.
d) After about 3 seconds, the banner went off.
e) Entered 321 again and the channel changed.

I was able to repeat this; but it doesn't happen every time.[/quote]

*Still experiencing*: 
a) audio dropouts; especially when catching up to live. Pressing Pause for a couple of seconds makes it stop; but thats just a work-around.
b) Freeze Frame when RW/FF in live TV.


----------



## Dresden

This HR20 had been perfect until this morning. It did the update at 6:30, and now the video freezes every 5 minutes, and the audio keeps going. Anyone know what the deal is? The update made this receiver useless.


I waited sometimes minutes, and a couple times hour+, to determine it was locked up.
I have networking enabled.
I have OTA enabled.
I have dual tuners input.


----------



## Vinny

Dresden said:


> This HR20 had been perfect until this morning. It did the update at 6:30, and now the video freezes every 5 minutes, and the audio keeps going. Anyone know what the deal is? The update made this receiver useless.


1st step is to do a RBR (red button reset). That should help. If not; please post more information; like:

What channel you were watching, 
What you were doing at the time....were there recording being done in background, etc.
How are you hooked up.
Were you viewing OTA or D*.


----------



## Dresden

Vinny said:


> 1st step is to do a RBR (red button reset). That should help. If not; please post more information; like:
> 
> What channel you were watching,
> What you were doing at the time....were there recording being done in background, etc.
> How are you hooked up.
> Were you viewing OTA or D*.


It freezes every 5 minutes. I reset the receiver every 5 minutes since it is frozen. Channel is Discovery HD. Temp is 127. Nothing was recording at the time. Hooked up via HDMI.


----------



## litzdog911

Dresden said:


> It freezes every 5 minutes. I reset the receiver every 5 minutes since it is frozen. Channel is Discovery HD. Temp is 127. Nothing was recording at the time. Hooked up via HDMI.


Sounds like a hard drive problem. Hard drive might have been damaged during most recent update. Might be time for you to reformat/reinitialize the hard drive, or replace your HR20.


----------



## dennisdh

Just recentlty received 12 a and now none of my local HD channels work. They come up for awhile then they peel off and I receive the searching for satellite message. I am very disappointed in this. I tried to watch UCLA BB this morning and could not get a signal. I'm able to get the SD signal fine. I called D this morning and they told me it must be a hardware problem and that they could send a tech out for a price $. I refuse to allow this software crap to control my life. I love technology but I'm begining to lose it. My thinking is that this is possibly be a geographical issue but I'm not sure. Help Help Help.


----------



## hasan

*What I was Doing*:

Changing Channels among OTA channels: questionable PSIP or D* databse info on one of them.

*What Happened*:

Video went blank.

Remote fully responsive.

All functions of remote worked properly, all functions of DVR worked, BUT, video was black.

Ran full system test: passed all.

Checked OTA signal levels (Setup > Edit Off-Air > Signal Meter), all normal (strong were strong, usually weak were weak).

Recording in progress appears to have remained in progress.

*How I Resolved the Problem*:

Simply hit the front panel POWER button (put in standby), waited 5 sec, hit it again, VIDEO RETURNED TO NORMAL.

*Conclusion*:

THIS APPEARS TO BE A "DISPLAY ONLY" bug for me. I have never had HDMI problems. (and still don't). I have seen this problem with the previous CE (I have downloaded every CE) one time, although I wasn't smart enough to hit the power button, I did a full reset, which I now believe is NOT required.

One other person posted that they could reproduce this bug with a know bad PSIP on an OTA station. Both of my Black Screens, but full functionality happened when experimenting with OTA, and one of my stations definitely has PSIP or database issues on the HR20.

*Description of My Setup*:

In my signature


----------



## Earl Bonovich

forum junkie said:


> Had 12A for about 30 hours now and woke up this morning to a frozen screen - non working remote and all. Did the red button cure.


Do you recall what channel you left it on?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

forum junkie said:


> Had 12A for about 30 hours now and woke up this morning to a frozen screen - non working remote and all. Did the red button cure.


Same here


----------



## Earl Bonovich

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Same here


Same question... 
What channel where you on?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Earl Bonovich said:


> Same question...
> What channel where you on?


Earl sorry I do not know wife called me at work to tell what happened the kids started watching when it came on.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Some additional: Guidelines

*Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby*

Does the front panel work?
Does the remote work?
What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to?
Did a reset restore functionality?
If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system?

*Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues*

How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?
Do you have networking enabled?
Do you have OTA enabled?
Single or Dual tuners inputted

Also, to all posters... if you see someone post an issue... without these questions answered... Politely ask them to "fill in the blank"

Also... if you go back to "fill in the blanks", please try to do so in the same original post. (Just edit it)


----------



## dennisdh

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some additional: Guidelines
> 
> *Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby*
> 
> Does the front panel work?
> Does the remote work?
> What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to?
> Did a reset restore functionality?
> If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system?
> 
> *Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues*
> 
> How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?
> Do you have networking enabled?
> Do you have OTA enabled?
> Single or Dual tuners inputted
> 
> Also, to all posters... if you see someone post an issue... without these questions answered... Politely ask them to "fill in the blank"
> 
> Also... if you go back to "fill in the blanks", please try to do so in the same original post. (Just edit it)


Hi Earl First time talking to you specificly,
My Unit has worked farely well for a while now. 
Today I cannot get a consistant signal from my local HD channels. SD work fine.
I have 12a, Do you think this might be a geographical issue?
D told me I should reformat the unit.
Help please


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dennisdh said:


> Hi Earl First time talking to you specificly,
> My Unit has worked farely well for a while now.
> Today I cannot get a consistant signal from my local HD channels. SD work fine.
> I have 12a, Do you think this might be a geographical issue?
> D told me I should reformat the unit.
> Help please


I saw your original post, and I forwarded it on.
Only thing I could recommend till I get an answer.

Unplug your unit... to allow everything internally reset.
Then plug it back in (about 5 minutes later)


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Earl sorry I do not know wife called me at work to tell what happened the kids started watching when it came on.


HR20 turned on only a blank screen. I do not know if the front panel worked. Remote did not work. Do not know the last channel. RBR resolved this issue. I did not have anything scheduled to record. I was not home when it happened the wife called me.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

JACKIEGAGA said:


> HR20 turned on only a blank screen. I do not know if the front panel worked. Remote did not work. Do not know the last channel. RBR resolved this issue. I did not have anything scheduled to record. I was not home when it happened the wife called me.


Thank you... 
Sometimes the answer (or pattern) is in the details.


----------



## bret4

audio dropouts

Date and Time of Recording 2/10/07 1:00pm 3:30pm
Title of Show Tears In The Sun
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Channel 5 WYNY 
Audio output type: Dolby Digital
Output via Optical? HDMI
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment Not repeatable.

Audio drop outs on MPEG4 and MPEG2 HD. No audio drop outs on MPEG2 SD channel.

Started watching show on MPEG4 HD channel. Had audio drop outs. Most were preceded by a short buzzing sound, then no audio for a few seconds. Changed to MPEG2 channel 88 HD and got the same problem. Changed to MPEG2 channel 5 SD and no longer had this problem. Finished whatching the show on the SD channel with no problems.

This problem has been around in the last few updates I have gotten. Been getting worst with each update.


----------



## bret4

Freeze when backing up with 6second slip
How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up? 5 seconds.
Do you have networking enabled? Yes
Do you have OTA enabled? Yes

Backed up during a recording and the picture froze. Hit the slip back button one more time and it unfroze. This was on a MPEG4 HD Recording on WYNY channel 5.


----------



## dennisdh

Hi thank you so much. I just unplugged my unit for about 5 minutes and all seems ok for now thanks again.


----------



## Crimson

My box locked up for only the 2nd time I have had it.. It was displaying a local OTA channel.. none of the buttons on remote or front panel worked. Using 2 inputs + antenna. Was NOT in standby mode. Box remained that way for about an hour until my wife told me and I did the RBR.


----------



## jfm

Vinny said:


> *New in 0x12a*
> [*Issue 2*
> HR20 accepts channel change command but channel doesn't change.
> 
> What I did
> a) Entered channel number 321 from remote while viewing D* CBS MPEG4 Local.
> b) Witnessed the numbers being entered on the banner; which correctly displayed after the 3 was pressed on the remote.
> c) After 321 appeared on the banner; nothing else happened. The banner continued to list the channel being viewed info.
> d) After about 3 seconds, the banner went off.
> e) Entered 321 again and the channel changed.
> 
> I was able to repeat this; but it doesn't happen every time.




I am experiencing the same thing. On ch81, type in 202, sometimes doesn't change channel and banner disappears.


----------



## PajamaGuy

Hey Earl, it's your birthday - get off the boards!

Date and Time of Recording - _*Last night, Vegas*_
Title of Show
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location - *LocalHD Houston (77058)*
Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio:_* dolby*_
Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs:_* HDMI*_
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment: _*Oh yeah - did it 5 times - same result*_

For the first time with my HR20
Screen went blank - no audio, then _*BLUE*_ screen for 2 seconds, video came back, 3 seconds later audio came back.


----------



## Gandalf_Sr

HR20 connects to Panasonic TH42P60 via HDMI. HR20 also connects to JVC Receiver via optical cable. Channel 4 in the mornings alternates between WDIV Detroit and the National Today program. In my case it's not possible to watch in the mornings without having audio dropouts at least every 5 minutes, some lasting several seconds. These dropouts seem to occur most when the signal is switched between local and national and it worse when they go back to the national. My JVC Receiver shows that it's usually when they're going back to 5.1 but I also get bad dropouts while on what seems to be solid HD 5.1 Digital. I thought this was possibly a JVC Receiver issue but I found that the same dropouts occur when I listen to the HDMI sound on the TV. The dropouts are repeatable when I rewind and playback. I have a second HR20 connected to an Olevia 42 LCD TV via HDMI and the dropouts are the same on that setup.


----------



## Dresden

My HR20 keeps freezing.


I waited sometimes minutes, and a couple times hour+, to determine it was locked up.
I have networking enabled.
I have OTA enabled.
I have dual tuners input.


----------



## Ronv

Vinny said:


> *New in 0x12a*
> 
> *Issue 2*
> HR20 accepts channel change command but channel doesn't change.
> 
> 
> I was able to repeat this; but it doesn't happen every time.




I've had the same thing happen on multiple, random channels.


----------



## Capmeister

I've twice had to reboot to get Closed Caption to appear. The box was NOT in standby.


----------



## jaybee

I see a slight tearing in the playlist, everything else seems fine right now.


----------



## elas123

i cant believe how fast these ce make it to national with alot of the same problems(and in my case more)!!!


----------



## Vinny

Ronv said:


> [/font]
> 
> I've had the same thing happen on multiple, random channels.


OK. There seems to be at least 3 of us with this bug. Don't know what to call it; maybe No Channel Change bug (NCC).

I don't ever remember this happening in any other release.


----------



## elas123

I forgot to post this problem. I lose all trickplay functions if i start watching something that is currently recording. i start recording and half way through i play it i cant do nothing, but when its done i get control back. go figure


----------



## hdtvfan0001

elas123 said:


> i cant believe how fast these ce make it to national with alot of the same problems(and in my case more)!!!


Since the hundreds of CE testers before and after this release have seen significantly less issues, perhaps there's something else going on with your HR20 at *your* location cables, HDMI incompatibility, Dish settings or setup, hardware issues (hard drive), power stability, just to name a few. There's also a chance you just have a bad box.

Perhaps it might be adventageous to recheck these kinds of things, reboot your H20, wait 10 hours for the guide to re-populate, and then recheck how its doing.


----------



## shendley

Ox12a's been good for me so far, but I did notice two glitches today. 

1) Turned on machine and found an image frozen on the screen from what must have been a broadcast earlier in the day (since there was a different show scheduled for that time). Changed channels and it was fine. Came back to the original channel and it was now fine as well. Wished I had tried rewind on it, but didn't think of that. Channel was an SD broadcast.

2) Changed channel from Mpeg 4 HD local (42 CBS) to SD version of channel. First the image froze on the screen for a moment, then the screen went blank, then (the oddest thing) the active screen started to pop up for a moment (I had checked out the temp a few minutes earlier), then it finally went to the right channel. Went back to the original channel and everything was fine again.


----------



## ram4784

*Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby*
*Does the front panel work?
Does the remote work?
What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to?
Did a reset restore functionality?
If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system?*

Front panel did not work
Remote did not work
Channel was left on 360 Fox News
Reset did not restore functionality, rbr resulted in no lights, no functions, no video at all. Record light went off, however.

and... the record light was on.

I had to unplug the box for 30 seconds before it would reboot.


----------



## jheda

hiccups on recording of friday night lights viewed in 12a recorded wed night (128)?

PLEASE D*, have patiently waited for attention to the rewindx1, where it rewinds but the picture is frozen.so u guess where you are.........this takes away alot from sports which i subscribe to and pay $$$$ for.........pls pls pls make this a priority on an upcoming ce


----------



## elas123

hdtvfan0001, were is this numbers for hundreds of ppl? im still seeing the same problems for ppl here. about 5 builds ago mine start to go down hill. It NEVER was this bad before. now i have problems on a daily basis. It just seems like its getting worse now than before. a month or 2 ago there was no tearing in the menu or guide. after every new release people in the chat room use it for 10 minutes and say its fast its great its better, then the next day all these proplems happen. mine just come out sooner. hell this build locked on me the first 15 minutes. UNLESS its hardware failure which i dont know that it is not, it just seems like its getting worse not better.


----------



## bbroach

I woke up this morniing to find 0012A on my boxes; all the described improvements in speed & PQ seem to be present. Just one issue - all the recordings (about 84 hours) on my eSATA RAID are gone; a reboot didn't bring them back.

Thanks a ton, guys; I know aSATA is not officially supported yet, but this seems a bit over the top. :grrr: 


billb....


----------



## Vinny

jheda said:


> hiccups on recording of friday night lights viewed in 12a recorded wed night (128)?
> 
> PLEASE D*, have patiently waited for attention to the rewindx1, where it rewinds but the picture is frozen.so u guess where you are.........this takes away alot from sports which i subscribe to and pay $$$$ for.........pls pls pls make this a priority on an upcoming ce


I second this sentiment.


----------



## oenophile

bbroach said:


> I woke up this morniing to find 0012A on my boxes; all the described improvements in speed & PQ seem to be present. Just one issue - all the recordings (about 84 hours) on my eSATA RAID are gone; a reboot didn't bring them back.Thanks a ton, guys; I know aSATA is not officially supported yet, but this seems a bit over the top. :grrr:


Tip - Before you do anything rash, be sure to read the eSATA thread, especially this post:


cyrus said:


> One of my friends lost his eSATA recordings after a reboot (playlist was empty), he also couldn't change channels (ended up with black screen) but then he rebooted several more times and the playlist eventually showed up and the black screen problem got fixed too. So the eSATA data was not lost, but there could be an intermittent problem during the boot process.


(And I believe there are other similar posts earlier in the thread.)

Good luck. Please post back and let us know how it went--I'm planning on hooking up eSATA soon, so I'm anxious to see if you get your recordings back.


----------



## SuperTech1

Quote:
Originally Posted by jheda View Post
hiccups on recording of friday night lights viewed in 12a recorded wed night (128)?

PLEASE D*, have patiently waited for attention to the rewindx1, where it rewinds but the picture is frozen.so u guess where you are.........this takes away alot from sports which i subscribe to and pay $$$$ for.........pls pls pls make this a priority on an upcoming ce

Originally Posted by Vinny
I second this sentiment.



How long do you wait after pressing rewindx1? I've had this happen and waited up to 10 seconds and then the picture unfreezes and starts working normally. Not sure what causes it, but I've found if I wait long enough it starts working. Not that it's acceptable.


----------



## jeffroe996

Date and Time: Live TV @ 4:55pm Pacific - 5:10pm
Title of Show: ABC 7 News
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Channel 7 - San Francisco Local KGO
Audio output type: Dolby Digital
Output via Optical? Yes - optical to Sony Receiver
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment: No Not repeatable.

Audio drop outs on MPEG4 HD. 

This is the first audio dropouts I've experienced. Rewinding and playing back over the same bit of video has no drops.

Seems like it only drops when it's playing at the live end of the buffer and not further back in the stream.

Trick play seems slower in this release than 120 especially from button press until it starts to RW/FF.


----------



## forum junkie

Earl Bonovich said:


> Do you recall what channel you left it on?


Yes - it was on OTA 5.1 KING out of Seattle.


----------



## jal

BSOD again out of standby. The remote and front panel buttons were non responsive. I'm using an HDMI connection to a Sony LCD 23 inch tv. I don't remember precisely what channel the unit was on, but I believe it was an MPEG IV Local. After the red button reset, it came on to Channel 3, WKYC, MPEG IV. So, if the unit returns to the channel it was on before it went into standby, then that's the channel.

This seems like it will never end.


----------



## Capmeister

Just had to do another RBR. I was watching 360 and went to 264. Instead of the channel changing, it got the black screen of death and no button would do anything.


----------



## hitdog042

I'm not having any issues with this release. No noise pops anymore, haven't had a BSOD. 

If it stays exactly the way it is right now for me, I'm happy.


----------



## mnassour

I've had this software less than 24 hours and have now had two RBRs. This happens while changing channels... boom....lockup on a black screen. Everything was just FINE on the last version (Ox120) and now THIS.

Why don't we have a setting to DENY downloads, like the E* folks do?

Thanks for screwing up my box, D*.


----------



## EJB

Just had a freeze while selecting something from list and had to RBR. Not sure what caused it. Was watching something recorded earlier in the week under x120. I had just "exited" out by accident and was going back in list to Play again. When I hit "Play" while in the list, it froze right there and never came out of list. No buttons worked after that.

ALSO ... I have noticed twice today as we are catching up on things in the List that after we Delete, it does not go away. This was true before and after the RBR I had to do just a few minutes ago. I have to exit list and come back for it to go away.

ejb


----------



## dvrblogger

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some additional: Guidelines
> 
> *Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby*
> 
> Does the front panel work?
> Does the remote work?
> What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to?
> Did a reset restore functionality?
> If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system?
> 
> *Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues*
> 
> How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?
> Do you have networking enabled?
> Do you have OTA enabled?
> Single or Dual tuners inputted
> 
> Also, to all posters... if you see someone post an issue... without these questions answered... Politely ask them to "fill in the blank"
> 
> Also... if you go back to "fill in the blanks", please try to do so in the same original post. (Just edit it)


also what channel did it come back on


----------



## cohbraz

My HR20 had worked nearly flawlessly until this release. My box is connected to my set using HDMI and it is also connected to my wireless network. Dual tuners and OTA connected.

This morning, my wife was watching Days of Our Lives from Tuesday, recorded from a local channel off the satellite, MPEG2. The box locked up during a FF past commercial. Waited about 5 minutes and then did a RBR which fixed it. Later she was watching a movie she recorded Monday from Lifetime channel. This was also during FF. RBR fixed it. I began watching Discovery HD channel 76 around 12 or 1 pm today, and during regular viewing the video froze but I still had audio. RBR cycled the box to the Checking Satellite Signals screen where it promptly did nothing else. I had to unplug it and try again. It went back to the Satellite screen, then reset again on it's own. This time it came back up and worked until tonight at 10:05pm on WACH57 OTA HD. Exactly the same as teh Disovery channel except it took longer to try to get it back up. Unplugging the network didn't help. It took about 45 minutes of resetting to finially get it back up.

Strange. I have had virtually no problems with this HR20 until today. I purchased this back in early October. It has been a great box. It just doesn't seem to like this latest build.


----------



## hasan

It happened again, same as last time, (see prior post), except this time it took a "Reset Recorder" from inside the GUI to recover.

When I came home, after turning the TV off, but not the HR20, I had the black screen, and I could hear ticking coming from the hard drive, as if it was in a permanent seek. 

All is well after reboot via the GUI (not a red button reset)

The HR20 was tuned to MSNBC (SD) when I left.


----------



## Nivek

Only issue I've had is one total freeze issue on Friday night. I was watching channel 299 and all buttons on the remote wouldn't work and none of the buttons on the front-panel would work either.

So I had to do a reboot. Now 24 hours later, I've had no issues. Since it is pouring outside and Saturday, I was using the TV most of the day watching SD channels, OTA HD, and MP4 HD.

I've got a Toshiba rear-projection that I hook up over HDMI. For audio, I'm hooked into a JVC amp using an optical connection.

/Kevin


----------



## hasan

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Since the hundreds of CE testers before and after this release have seen significantly less issues, perhaps there's something else going on with your HR20 at *your* location cables, HDMI incompatibility, Dish settings or setup, hardware issues (hard drive), power stability, just to name a few. There's also a chance you just have a bad box.
> 
> Perhaps it might be adventageous to recheck these kinds of things, reboot your H20, wait 10 hours for the guide to re-populate, and then recheck how its doing.


There's something wrong with this release. I've had two black screens (only had one before and it was a very recent release CE), so that's 3 in the last week, two in the same day (today). This last one happened with no recordings scheduled, no activity (we were out to dinner), TV off, HR20 is never turned off.

Remote and menus worked fine, just black screen for video. The first time I got this symptom, putting HR20 in standby and bringing it back on restored the video. This time it didn't work and I did a Reset Recorder from the menu. (no RBR required) This time I could hear the hard drive "ticking", as if it were locked in a perpetual seek or somesuch.

There is definitely something not right with this CE (or release as it is called now).

I'm very surprised they went from CE to release so fast. They need to slow down the Releases and keep up the rapid CE's. I download the CE's so I'm not complaining, but if I were only getting the national releases, I wouldn't be too pleased having them move from CE to NR this fast...there's just has not been enough testing time to go NR after a day or so.

I just hope I haven't corrupted the HD with these last two problems, or it will be time to reformat, which I've never had to do. Actually, I will probably wait for another CE before doing a reformat, as that is pretty drastic, and this is most likely a recent firmware bug.

Again...I'm not locked up...just lost video on a setup that has never had even the slightest HDMI problem from day 1, by the way.


----------



## ohills

I just had my first issue with 12A. Turned on the TV and have the 771 searching for signal on my local Hd channels. Sd locals are fine . I tried a rbr, but with no luck. All of the other channels are fine. This has been my first real issue except for some minor guide tearing.


----------



## zac0490

Black screen on channel changing ch 71 to ch72 had to do RBR.
Everything was just fine on the last version of software.
Thanks D*.


----------



## Capmeister

mnassour said:


> I've had this software less than 24 hours and have now had two RBRs. This happens while changing channels... boom....lockup on a black screen. Everything was just FINE on the last version (Ox120) and now THIS.
> 
> Why don't we have a setting to DENY downloads, like the E* folks do?
> 
> Thanks for screwing up my box, D*.


It's happened to me too--but it wasn't happening yesterday, so who knows why. Odd.


----------



## Capmeister

hasan said:


> There's something wrong with this release. I've had two black screens (only had one before and it was a very recent release CE), so that's 3 in the last week, two in the same day (today). This last one happened with no recordings scheduled, no activity (we were out to dinner), TV off, HR20 is never turned off.


I've had to do one coming back--wasn't in standby--two from changed channels, and one because I lost CC and had to do a RBR.

But this is all today, and I had this as a CE release, so I wonder--could something be happening in the data coming from D* that's making this release do this?


----------



## RichardS

Unplugged HR20 from AC for five minutes in the morning after the 0x12a update and replugged. Menu tearing now worse. I have been getting lockups in menus and channel changes from remote and front panel, which requires a system reset. It fixes the problem for about half a day then the lockup problem reoccurs on both remote and front panel. Another reset did not resolve problem. Total system reset did not resolve problem.

* How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up? Two Minutes
* Do you have networking enabled? Yes
* Do you have OTA enabled? Yes
* Single or Dual tuners inputted Single Tuner


RichardS


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bbroach said:


> I woke up this morniing to find 0012A on my boxes; all the described improvements in speed & PQ seem to be present. Just one issue - all the recordings (about 84 hours) on my eSATA RAID are gone; a reboot didn't bring them back.
> 
> Thanks a ton, guys; I know aSATA is not officially supported yet, but this seems a bit over the top. :grrr:
> 
> billb....


Are you sure the unit is detecting your eSATA on the reboot?
And is not running of your empty internal drive?

Record something... shutdown the system. Disconnect the eSATA.
And restart... if the recording is still there, then it is seeing your internal drive.

Then shutdown again. Reconnect the eSATA (and shutdown and restart the extrenal drive), and reboot the HR20...

Nothing should be part of the upgrade that will "wipe out" any drive.
As to the HR20, there is NO difference between the internal drive an the eSATA except for which drive channel it looks at.


----------



## RichardS

Another bug on my HR20 with 0x12a update:

Select program to record in program guide. Go to the Scheduler and program does not show up or shows up and go back to scheduler later and program has dissapeared. However, If you go to the program selected in the program guide it shows the record symbol.

For me, 0x12a broke more than it fixed.

RichardS


----------



## carl6

I know that on one of the previous software releases the buffer was buffering while the HR20 was in standby.

It appears that functionality has been removed in the current release.

I would love to see it introduced again.

Carl


----------



## BubblePuppy

This one is very weird...!

Had Saw II recording (as scheduled) and had ABC channel on the the tv (Charlie Brown Valentine was on). My GF and I went into the other room to play Mexican Train Dominoes. Chalrie Brown ended and "Bring Down the House" came on, I could hear it from the other room. After about 30 minutes I decided to record it as I have not seen it. I went in and hit record on the remote and the "R" came on.
My GF and I finished the game and she went on to bed and I went to watch a bit of tv. "Bring Down the House" was still on so I watched a bit of it when I noticed the Record light was off. WTF!!! I checked the guide and the movie wasn't supposed to end until 11 so I figured something was weird so I hit record to get the end stuff,depending on the buffer to record the overlap.
When I went to LIST the only "Bring Down the House" recording that was showing (2 mim in) was the second recording but the previous hour and a half was missing.
Needless to say I was a bit confused so I deleted it.

I played around with the menus and guide (I wanted to see the "NEW" guide feature) and then went back to list. 
Well guess what showed up?

*"Charlies Browns Valentine"* ???????

*Why did it record a show that was over 30 minutes after I hit record to record a show that was 30 minutes in?????? *


----------



## Robert L

I set up a recurring manual recording the day after I got this HR20 just to see how well it would handle it. That was 8 days ago. 

Today it failed saying that unexpected error 14 "comment" on Channel 204 at 9:35am. 

It also canceled a series at 7:30pm on channel 79 for no reason. 

So it took 8 days to finally miss two recordings. I only have 12 recordings setup on the thing.


----------



## Malibu13

RichardS said:


> Another bug on my HR20 with 0x12a update:
> 
> Select program to record in program guide. Go to the Scheduler and program does not show up or shows up and go back to scheduler later and program has dissapeared. However, If you go to the program selected in the program guide it shows the record symbol.
> 
> For me, 0x12a broke more than it fixed.
> 
> RichardS


Give it little more time to update, as it does not always immediately show up in your scheduler. I have noticed this a few times, and it has always updated to show the correct info. Not saying you don't have an issue, just giving a little insight on how it occasionally happens.


----------



## RichardS

Donnie Byrd said:


> Give it little more time to update, as it does not always immediately show up in your scheduler. I have noticed this a few times, and it has always updated to show the correct info. Not saying you don't have an issue, just giving a little insight on how it occasionally happens.


Thanks Donnie! I will give it a try.

RichardS


----------



## Capmeister

Oh, for mine:

* How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up? 90 seconds
* Do you have networking enabled? No
* Do you have OTA enabled? Yes
* Single or Dual tuners inputted: Dual


----------



## 21hawk

* Does the front panel work?NO
* Does the remote work?NO
* What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to?607
* Did a reset restore functionality?YES
* If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system?YES All 2/10
607 9:30 AM Nascar Racing
307 7:00 PM Chicago Auto Show
27-1 7:00 PM Nascar Racing
All showed up as partial in history, none would play, no explanation code?


----------



## Spanky_Partain

Original Post



JayAtIU said:


> _Anyone with HDMI issues_
> *TV Make and Model:* JVC AV-34WP84
> *HDMI Cable Length (estimate):* 3ft. (HDMI to DVI conversion cable from monoprice.com)
> *No switcher*
> 
> I have tried different HDMI to DVI conversion cables (including the DirecTV branded on that the installer brought along), as well as an HDMI to DVI adapter (also from monoprice.com)with a DVI to DVI cable, still with no luck.
> 
> The DVI input on the TV is fine, as my old receiver (a samsung SIR-TS160) had a DVI out, which was used with this DVI in, with no problems&#8230;.





rsblaski said:


> Save yourself $28.02.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&style=
> 
> monoprice.com
> 
> It's only 1s and 0s, afterall.





Milominderbinder2 said:


> Click here to save $25 and end your HDMI problems.
> 
> HDMI makes you 43.9% more likely to have to replace your HR20.
> 
> HDMI makes you 145% more likely to have audio problems.
> 
> See the survey of 777 HR20 users for the details.
> 
> - Craig


As you can see JayAtIU is having a problem using monoprice as well as D* cables. Mine is a monster product and it works. Just giving him assurance of something that works for me!

I still recommend it.....
I use a Monster HDMI to DVI Gender bender plug adapter then use the DVI cable to the adapter. It works perfect for my connection. No difference to prior connection to a D* Samsun HD Receiver.

Here is a link to the one at best buy.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1110262781781


----------



## dennisdh

ohills said:


> I just had my first issue with 12A. Turned on the TV and have the 771 searching for signal on my local Hd channels. Sd locals are fine . I tried a rbr, but with no luck. All of the other channels are fine. This has been my first real issue except for some minor guide tearing.


I have the same issue with my local HD stations today. I fist had it this morning Earl recommended the 5 minute unplug. Which seemed to work fine and I thanked him for the help then I came home this evening and all my locals had the same 771 searching issue. I'm trying the 5 minute reset again as I type.


----------



## SacCheesehead

Overall, since the CE updates started, we have been pretty pleased with the HR20...

However, we have a recurring problem that has been around since 10b was pushed to our box.

We set up a manual record for every Saturday and Sunday on the East coast feed of the Disney Channel (Ch290), from 3:30 a.m. to 7:30 a.m. (The reason being, that when our 3 year old wakes up, all of his favorite shows are waiting for him...)

The Saturday recording never fails. The Sunday recording, however, has always acted weird. When you set it up, it says that it is set to go, and has added it to the Prioritizer at the end of the list. However, when you go to look in the To Do list on Saturday night, it is not there _for that Sunday._ It always shows the next "To Do" recording as being the following Sunday. But when you get to next Sunday, it is no longer there, and it shows the next Sunday as the next "To Do" recording. Weird, huh...?

There are no conflicts that seem to be causing this. We may have discovered a workaround tonight, that is to record JoJo's Circus as a Series Link starting at 3:30 on Sunday and padding the end time out three hours. Dunno if it is gonna work, but we are keeping our fingers crossed.

If it works, then it is practically no big deal, but still...it would appear to be a bug of some sort.


----------



## dennisdh

dennisdh said:


> I have the same issue with my local HD stations today. I fist had it this morning Earl recommended the 5 minute unplug. Which seemed to work fine and I thanked him for the help then I came home this evening and all my locals had the same 771 searching issue. I'm trying the 5 minute reset again as I type.


Just did the 5 minute reset :nono2: no go I have no HD locals mpeg4 of any kind, not fox,cbs, nbc abc noda. I do get all the mpeg 2 HD's ESPN and the like. This is obviosly a software issue. again Help, Help,Help. Maybe I should call D tomorrow when the "advanced" help is open. They are the ones who told me to re-format my hard drive today. thank GOD I have a waiver from LA NBC so at least I can wath Saturday night live tonight in high def (mpeg 2)
oh yea
hr20-700
HDMI to Samsung 46" dlp


----------



## dennisdh

ohills said:


> I just had my first issue with 12A. Turned on the TV and have the 771 searching for signal on my local Hd channels. Sd locals are fine . I tried a rbr, but with no luck. All of the other channels are fine. This has been my first real issue except for some minor guide tearing.


It's me Dennis again responding to this post it would seem that because we are both in the San Diego market that perhaps it might be an issue geographically .
I am also getting locals in SD fine but damn it I have to have my HD. So I'll be on the phone in the morning


----------



## BJM

Haven't seen this one, but it looks like to me it could be an "old" issue. I rarely use the GUIDE feature, but today when I was playing around with it, I noticed that the "local channels" option only brought up one of the possible LiLs (40 KTXL) - all the other locals in that list were represented by "SA3" for example. However, if I selected "HDTV channels," all the LiLs were represented.


----------



## petergaryr

First issue last night with the new release. Turned it on and there was the BSOD. A RBR set everything back to normal and I didn't lose any recordings in the process.

Just as a note: I had the HR20 tuned to an OTA station when I turned it off. I know from having toured one of our local stations that they will periodically "reboot" the digital signal. Is there any data to suggest a correlation between an HR20 being in standby while tuned to a station that has a signal interruption and the BSOD?


----------



## Gandalf_Sr

I was watching a HD channel and decided to go and watch a recorded HD program (recorded AFTER the new software update). As soon as I hit select on the blue play caption the system froze with the PIP window top right completely black.

I had no option other than a RBR (first since update) that took almost 7 minutes to complete (suggestion, change that annoying message at the beginning of an RBR that says "a few seconds more..."). After the RBR, I was able to go back to the list and play the recorded program.

How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up? About a minute, I was getting nothing from anything!
Do you have networking enabled? No.
Do you have OTA enabled? Yes.
Single or Dual tuners inputted? Dual.


----------



## jal

Per my earlier post, I indicated that I had a BSOD out of standby this morning. After the now daily RBR, I noticed that on Saturday, the box attempted to record Hogan's Heroes on channel 79, HDNet. In the list, the show appeared twice, both the same episode at the same time. However, each was a 1 minute recording, and that's it.

What's going on here? (I suppose if Directv knew the answer, it wouldn't be happening).


----------



## mikeny

carl6 said:


> I know that on one of the previous software releases the buffer was buffering while the HR20 was in standby.
> 
> It appears that functionality has been removed in the current release.
> 
> I would love to see it introduced again.
> 
> Carl


I just turned it on from standby. It was in standby overnight. There is a 90 min buffer present.


----------



## larcar

Ever since they turned on the OTA tuners I still do not get WKYC 3-1, 3-2, 3-3, zip code 44054 (Cleveland Oh). 
They show up in guide but I get searching for signal when trying to tune them in.
All the other available channels tune in.
I have 2 H20's and they both tune (all) the OTA channels. 
Also my tuner in my tv tunes them (all) in also.


----------



## jal

larcar said:


> Ever since they turned on the OTA tuners I still do not get WKYC 3-1, 3-2, 3-3, zip code 44054 (Cleveland Oh).
> They show up in guide but I get searching for signal when trying to tune them in.
> All the other available channels tune in.
> I have 2 H20's and they both tune (all) the OTA channels.
> Also my tuner in my tv tunes them (all) in also.


I'm here in Cleveland also, and have the same problem. My guess is that you have an H20-600 that DOES receive 3-1 and 3-2. I had one that did, and it overheated, so they sent me an H20-100 as a replacement. It would not pick up 3-1. The same holds true with the HR20-700. My guess is that the HR20-700 and h20-100 have the same OTA tuners. That's why, using the same wires, I get 3-1 on my hr10 and formerly on my h20-600. Anyone else care to comment on this theory?


----------



## jcwest

Forced 12a 2/8/07.
Audio dropout

Date and Time of Recording=2/9, 7:00 & 8:00 P.M.
Title of Show= Ghost Whisperer & Close to Home
Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location= WKRGDT 5-1 Mobile Alabama
Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio=DD
Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs=Optical
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment=Yes it's recorded on the Disk. The Audio and video both breakup.

On 2/9 8:00 P.M. Las Vegas recorded perfectly on WPMIDT 15-1 OTA.

*THIS A.M*. Took unit out of standby to find BSOD & the recording light still on.

"Frozen" unit out of standby

Does the front panel work? NO
Does the remote work? NO
What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to? OTA WKRGDT 5-1
Did a reset restore functionality? YES
If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system? YES all previous recordings were deleted from disk.

After RBR found that Nascar had recorded for 10 Hrs & 45 Min and was apparently still going when I did RBR.
*ALL RECORDINGS *except Nascar had been deleted.

This was the closest my HDD has been to empty since I got the unit months ago so I did a "Reset Everything". Thought it might be a good time to try since everything was deleted I figured WTF!!!!

One positive after the Reset WKRGDT2 5-2 OTA channel popped into the guide, have never been able to get it since OTA went live.

Will continue to report progress..

J C


----------



## larcar

jal said:


> I'm here in Cleveland also, and have the same problem. My guess is that you have an H20-600 that DOES receive 3-1 and 3-2. I had one that did, and it overheated, so they sent me an H20-100 as a replacement. It would not pick up 3-1. The same holds true with the HR20-700. My guess is that the HR20-700 and h20-100 have the same OTA tuners. That's why, using the same wires, I get 3-1 on my hr10 and formerly on my h20-600. Anyone else care to comment on this theory?


I have a H20 600 that does run hotter than the 100 and it has always received all OTA channels. 
I also have a H20 100 that would not pick up 3-1, 3-2, or 3-3 so I contacted D* and they sent out a tech to see why it wouldn't pick up these stations but the 600 did? 
He could not get it to work either so he called tech at D* and he had to go to level 3 support. That tech sent some kind of signal to the box and (all) channels then tuned in?
I asked him how did the tech get this to work and he had no idea!
I said have him do that with the HR20 and he said nope I'm only here for the H20!
He said I will have to wait for the software updates?
So it looks like both the 100 and 600 can receive all the stations?


----------



## jal

larcar, I'm curious. Check your h20-100 and see if it tunes in 3-1 (as opposed to the wkyc-3 that is MPEG IV comming from the satellite). I bet it won't.


----------



## larcar

jal said:


> larcar, I'm curious. Check your h20-100 and see if it tunes in 3-1 (as opposed to the wkyc-3 that is MPEG IV comming from the satellite). I bet it won't.


jal, I'll go check be back in a few minutes.

I tuned to 3-1 WKYCDT and it comes in fine. Like I said until that tech guy at D* sent down some kind of signal to my box it would not tune in any of the WKYC channels. Makes you wonder what he did doesn't it?


----------



## jal

larcar said:


> jal, I'll go check be back in a few minutes.
> 
> I tuned to 3-1 WKYCDT and it comes in fine. Like I said until that tech guy at D* sent down some kind of signal to my box it would not tune in any of the WKYC channels. Makes you wonder what he did doesn't it?


Interesting, and that's on the 100 series. I wonder what they did?


----------



## larcar

jal said:


> Interesting, and that's on the 100 series. I wonder what they did?


Yes I looked again behind the door plus you just need to put your hand on the top and you know it's a 100 cause it's much cooler than the 600. I actually went through 3 other H20's because these channels would not tune in. That's when D* sent out a tech and the tech at D* did some kind of majic and sent it to the box got it to work!
I have been holding out on the HR20 hoping a software update get's it going.
It pretty much works except for that so I am going to stick with it for now. 
Mpeg 4 is ok for me on that box right now.


----------



## Richard L Bray

jal said:


> I'm here in Cleveland also, and have the same problem. My guess is that you have an H20-600 that DOES receive 3-1 and 3-2. I had one that did, and it overheated, so they sent me an H20-100 as a replacement. It would not pick up 3-1. The same holds true with the HR20-700. My guess is that the HR20-700 and h20-100 have the same OTA tuners. That's why, using the same wires, I get 3-1 on my hr10 and formerly on my h20-600. Anyone else care to comment on this theory?


If you post this issue on the Cleveland local thread on AVS, you will probably get lots of responses.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/printthread.php?t=287017&p=2508653


----------



## larcar

Richard L Bray said:


> If you post this issue on the Cleveland local thread on AVS, you will probably get lots of responses.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/printthread.php?t=287017&p=2508653


Thanks I'll go check it out!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

carl6 said:


> I know that on one of the previous software releases the buffer was buffering while the HR20 was in standby.
> 
> It appears that functionality has been removed in the current release.
> 
> I would love to see it introduced again.
> 
> Carl


Carl..

Actually, it was "reintroduced" with this release.
Your unit SHOULD be buffering while in Standby.

One of the "fixes" in this release, was to make sure it did it every time (As there where cases it would not)


----------



## bret4

Turned the TV on this morning and found that it had lost some of my local channels. OTA channels 3.1 and 3.2 were no longer on the list in the guide and in the OTA setup section. Had to reslect my OTA markets and reload all the OTA channels to get them back. Seems to be working fine right now. Never had this problem before with my HR20.


----------



## bobombWS6

No issues, received the upgrade at 4:46 ET this morning. Everyone, please listen... 60% of the issues are software in these boxes IMHO... The rest is all caused by overheating.. 

The sec the unit reads out 145 and you've got both OTA's running you might as well call it toast. I went ahead, and like most people i have my unit in a cabinet.. Took a PC fan and gave it +12 from the usb port and now its passive cooled and has not locked on me in weeks.

Aside from that, the only issue is that darn black screen while trying to play a recorded program, and that only happens when another program is being recorded on another chan (esp. OTA). Never has happened otherwise. I'm new to the board but have had the equipment for a while now and DTV since 1996, hope to help.

-Matt


----------



## Justinto

I got my first issus in a long time. After 12a was downloaded on Saturday morning, both Monk and Psych were deleted before I had a chance to watch them. Strangely, Ghost Whisperer was still there (spooky and eerie?).


----------



## bobombWS6

You just might have been one of the unlucky ones and your recordings got corrupted as it was flashing the unit the same night =( So far all my stuff is still working. My last recording was SNL yesterday around 1am and when that finished, i left it idle on a 480i chan as I always do to reduce the buffering noise and heat overnight.

***If anyone else also notices, when you boot the machine i THINK it does a sort of a 'scandisk' like in windows and when it finds a problem it just goes ahead and trys to 'fix' it without telling. Also happen to think this is why recordings get 'corrupted' and deleted during a reboot, as well as the disk space meter is always +- 5% after any reboot.


----------



## knoxbh

Was quite pleased with previous upgrade but this last one gave me my first problems. Last nite while watching hockey games on various channels from 764 to 770 I had many audio stutterings and amazingly had both black screens and blue screens during the games. This has NEVER happened before. All were watched live from between 7:00 pm and 11:30 pm. Also, looked at a couple of recordings made after 12a and they too had a/v breakups - all recordings before 12a (128) were o.k. First ever problems with the HR20.


----------



## carl6

Earl Bonovich said:


> Carl..
> 
> Actually, it was "reintroduced" with this release.
> Your unit SHOULD be buffering while in Standby.
> 
> One of the "fixes" in this release, was to make sure it did it every time (As there where cases it would not)


Okay, guess I'll have to do some testing. I know that it wasn't in at least one case. I'll check different inputs, mpeg2, mpeg4 and ota and post what I find.

Carl


----------



## Marshall

This has been a continuing problem with my HR20 and is still current in the new release. It happens every couple of days.

A live picture is playing yet I can't do anything with the remote or front panel controls. Can't bring up the menu, guide, change channels, etc.. Except for an RBR, the front panel doesn't work. When you do an RBR the lights still stay lit, they never go off, but it does the reboot which clears the problem.

*Yesterday I exercised the guide a lot as I looked for programs to record. I was scrolling forward looking to see what was on. I do this a lot and I think this action ultimately causes the lockup.*

That was yesterday morning. After that, I did not touch the HR20 until 10:00 pm yesterday night. The last channel I had watched was on and still playing yet the controls were frozen. This morning the situation is unchanged and I did a RBR which clears it up for a couple of days. I never put the unit in standby, it is always on.

Also, once the system is locked up it will not record anything that is scheduled. I often pick a block of channels then scroll forward looking to see what is on. I often do this during commercials so I am in and out of the guide a lot. If I find something I like, I record it.

The last channel tuned to doesn't matter. It locks up on anything SD or HD. Last lockup was on MPEG4 NBC local. The one before was on CNN.

I have the following; Sony KDS60a2000, HDMI, have dolby digital turned on but the amp is normally turned off and was just using the tv speakers. Unit is on a big APC ups. Use native mode. Networking is NOT enabled. Two tuners and OTA.

I have 2 hr20's and this happens to both of them. Again, I believe exercising the guide ultimately causes the lockup.


----------



## Richi

dennisdh said:


> It's me Dennis again responding to this post it would seem that because we are both in the San Diego market that perhaps it might be an issue geographically .
> I am also getting locals in SD fine but damn it I have to have my HD. So I'll be on the phone in the morning


I too live in the San Diego area. The problem is NOT in 12a but in Sat 103 xnsponder 1 and 5. The signals have been bouncing all over the place so that ALL the local HD stations 6,8,10,39 are giving a 771 loss of signal error message.


----------



## Tebbens

Gandalf_Sr said:


> I was watching a HD channel and decided to go and watch a recorded HD program (recorded AFTER the new software update). As soon as I hit select on the blue play caption the system froze with the PIP window top right completely black.
> 
> I had no option other than a RBR (first since update) that took almost 7 minutes to complete (suggestion, change that annoying message at the beginning of an RBR that says "a few seconds more..."). After the RBR, I was able to go back to the list and play the recorded program.


This is exactly what happened to me with 0x128 !

0x12A has been pretty good, although I have noticed the WWP effect a few times.


----------



## bobombWS6

Marshall said:


> This has been a continuing problem with my HR20 and is still current in the new release. It happens every couple of days.
> 
> A live picture is playing yet I can't do anything with the remote or front panel controls. Can't bring up the menu, guide, change channels, etc.. Except for an RBR, the front panel doesn't work. When you do an RBR the lights still stay lit, they never go off, but it does the reboot which clears the problem.
> 
> *Yesterday I exercised the guide a lot as I looked for programs to record. I was scrolling forward looking to see what was on. I do this a lot and I think this action ultimately causes the lockup.*
> 
> That was yesterday morning. After that, I did not touch the HR20 until 10:00 pm yesterday night. The last channel I had watched was on and still playing yet the controls were frozen. This morning the situation is unchanged and I did a RBR which clears it up for a couple of days. I never put the unit in standby, it is always on.
> 
> Also, once the system is locked up it will not record anything that is scheduled. I often pick a block of channels then scroll forward looking to see what is on. I often do this during commercials so I am in and out of the guide a lot. If I find something I like, I record it.
> 
> The last channel tuned to doesn't matter. It locks up on anything SD or HD. Last lockup was on MPEG4 NBC local. The one before was on CNN.
> 
> I have the following; Sony KDS60a2000, HDMI, have dolby digital turned on but the amp is normally turned off and was just using the tv speakers. Unit is on a big APC ups. Use native mode. Networking is NOT enabled. Two tuners and OTA.
> 
> I have 2 hr20's and this happens to both of them. Again, I believe exercising the guide ultimately causes the lockup.


100% classic symptoms of overheating, and/or already was overheated at one point and damaged. When you use the guide in my opinion the processor in the unit is at full force, especially w/ the preview window. When any CPU that isnt cooled under full load WILL just cause it to hang. What are your temps?


----------



## Rubbernecker

Good morning gang... Have been busy this weekend and hadn't been on since Friday, I am having some problems and wanted to revert back to the old version, since I had downloaded the CE. Obviously I cant do that. I have had my unit from the very beginning (Sept?) and it has been really reliable up until the last couple of releases. Heres whats going on.

As others have posted, inputting channel numbers and the unit accepts them and shows them on the screen but it doesnt change the channel.

Second, and more annoying, yesterday while watching basketball on ABC, both OTA and off the Sat, and then on Saturday Night Live, both OTA and off the Sat, there was a "clicking" in the audio. It seems the clicking was mainly in the center channel, but cannot confirm this.

Both times, shows were Dolby 5.1, and I am using HDMI. 

Is anyone else hearing this "clicking" ?


----------



## bobombWS6

I recall the same audio clicking while watching Lost on abc last week, but that was the previous software. One of my optical cables seemed bad and as i raised the volume it got worse, turned out to be too much attenuation on one of my optical cables. Got a new one and its been find ever since. I'll never waste money on monsters again, i just got the cheapo one and its perfect. Also have a feeling its the MPEG4 ABC downstream that caused those few interruptions.


----------



## rbean

I have lost caller ID on screen, it shows up in the menu. This the first release that has caused problems with caller ID for me.

I want my caller ID back, I use it when watching tv.


----------



## bnglbill

Caller ID not working. It seems that every update breaks something now, I had a perfectly good box until 120 which gave me audio skips (wws) and bsod. The bsod seems to be better (time will tell, none so far), I still have the WWS real bad on local mpeg4 and now I have no caller ID.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bnglbill said:


> Caller ID not working.


My called ID still works with 12A...there must be something else amuck there...I had mine go out months ago, only to find my phone cord was old and bad. Once replaced, its worked for every release since.


----------



## AtlHDTV

Problem: System temporarily locked up (several minutes) when FF to end of recording. Recording was PPV movie Invincible, channel 132, recorded on 2/3 using whatever was the cutting edge release level on that day.

* _How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up?_
Several minutes. The blue, circular lights swirled indicating the unit was
forwarding; however, the audio/video were locked up. The remote
and front panel buttons would not respond. The system unfroze and
returned to normal after several minutes. At the point where the system froze,
the Delete this Recording popup came up and the circular lights were going around.
I did not RBR  !!

* _Do you have networking enabled?_
No.

* _Do you have OTA enabled?_
Yes.

* _Single or Dual tuners inputted_
Dual.


----------



## FredMig

Tested padding on the Pro-Bowl by adding 1 1/2 hours and it worked!  Hope that means it is fixed for good.

BTW.......The game was recorded in 1080i w/ native on, but was pillar boxed.....Was this a CBS thing??


----------



## bnglbill

bnglbill said:


> Caller ID not working. It seems that every update breaks something now, I had a perfectly good box until 120 which gave me audio skips (wws) and bsod. The bsod seems to be better (time will tell, none so far), I still have the WWS real bad on local mpeg4 and now I have no caller ID.


Disregard the caller ID issue, The update did not break it, it actually looks like it just turned off the notification.


----------



## bnglbill

rbean said:


> I have lost caller ID on screen, it shows up in the menu. This the first release that has caused problems with caller ID for me.
> 
> I want my caller ID back, I use it when watching tv.


I know this sounds stupid but make sure the notification is not turned off. That's what happened to mine and I know I didn't do it.


----------



## rbean

bnglbill said:


> I know this sounds stupid but make sure the notification is not turned off. That's what happened to mine and I know I didn't do it.


notice on, thanks for sugg. but it is on, as far a cord problem goes, as I said before the calls are there when you check the menu but no on screen display


----------



## SFNSXguy

Forgive me if I've missed a post on this, but I just noticed that since 0x12a my closed captions are available in any color so long as it's magenta.


----------



## hayseed99

I'm not sure if this is a software issue or a hardware issue, but after downloading 12a my HR20 worked pretty well for a few days. Then I noticed that the name for my custom channel list had been changed back to "custom 1" and the channels started taking 10 seconds to change. Then I noticed a few of my recently recorded programs wouldn't play, so I decided to do a RBR which I have done many times before. When resetting it would get to the "step 1 of 2" screen and never get any farther. I tried another RBR with the same results, so I forced another software download. Same results. I left my box unplugged all night and plugged it in this morning and guess what? Same thing as yesterday. I don't know if there is anything else I can do or is my box the problem?


----------



## andy A

shendley said:


> Changed channel from Mpeg 4 HD local (42 CBS) to SD version of channel. First the image froze on the screen for a moment, then the screen went blank, then (the oddest thing) the active screen started to pop up for a moment (I had checked out the temp a few minutes earlier), then it finally went to the right channel. Went back to the original channel and everything was fine again.


1) Experienced something similiar to this early am. Was watching a recording of the NHRA race @ Pomona and I hit "Prev" to go back to live tv, when I did this a still shot/frame of the Budweiser Shoot out @ Daytona displayed briefly before it tuned to the live channel. I quess what is interesting is the fact that the race had ended 3hrs prior. I was able to repeat this multiple times also. I did not record the Shoot Out either.

2) Fell asleep with the tv on and when I woke up "Madison" was playing on I believe ShoHD, but the screen was flickering, bright/dark kind of like a florescent light when it starts to wear out. Changed channels and the same flickering. Turned power off with remote (RC24 is set to turn off tv and HR20) then back on and all was well. I'm pretty sure it is the HR-20 because Madison was being broadcast with the small horizontial black bars at the top and bottom of the picture and these were not flickering only the viewable image. If it happens again I will turn the tv & HR20 off seperately to narrow it down. TV is a less than 6 month old Samsung HP-S5053 plasma and have had no issues with it to date.

3) As others have mentioned still some tearing in the Guide, menu, and related submenus.

4) The no channel change as others have mentioned.

Andy


----------



## carl6

Earl Bonovich said:


> Carl..
> 
> Actually, it was "reintroduced" with this release.
> Your unit SHOULD be buffering while in Standby.
> 
> One of the "fixes" in this release, was to make sure it did it every time (As there where cases it would not)


Well, it seems to be working now. I've checked an OTA HD channel, and an MPEG4 HD LIL and both are buffering in standby. I don't know what happened the last time I checked. There have been no upgrades or resets done since the previous observation. I'm checking an SD mpeg2 LIL now. If I find a situation where it does not work, I'll post, otherwise I'll chalk it up to an un-reproduceable single event.

No networking.
HDMI to TV (Samsung)
Two sat feeds plus ota
software by national release, no additional resets.

Carl


----------



## BJM

From standby, live signal was on 74UHD. Program was "Jake 2.0" (~8:45am PT) but the control bar showed "Hogan's Heroes" @ ~6:29am, as if the control bar display got 'stuck'. The program was playing normally. INFO also showed "Hogan's Heroes." Changing channels was a bit funky - briefly showed 9999? on channel up but when returned to 74UHD everything was normal.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

bobombWS6 said:


> The sec the unit reads out 145 and you've got both OTA's running you might as well call it toast. I went ahead, and like most people i have my unit in a cabinet.. Took a PC fan and gave it +12 from the usb port and now its passive cooled and has not locked on me in weeks.


If you have a system that is running at 145 degrees...
You have a system that is seriously malfunctioning (aka the internal fan may not be working, or some part is getting WAY WAY to hot).

I have two units on top of one another, in a closed cabinet... and they don't go over 129.

So if you are regularrly at 145... you have a system that should be replaced.


----------



## rbean

Caller ID on screen display now working, tried several times over about a 2 hour period and it didn't work, now it does.


----------



## chrisexv6

Turned the TV on today, to a black screen. Everything responded (menus, banner, Guide, etc).

Did a couple channel flips ("previous" then just up and down once or twice) and video/audio came back.

Very minor inconvenience......just thought Id mention it (my FIRST issue with this box, since getting it in December).

-Chris


----------



## cohbraz

bobombWS6 said:


> 100% classic symptoms of overheating, and/or already was overheated at one point and damaged. When you use the guide in my opinion the processor in the unit is at full force, especially w/ the preview window. When any CPU that isnt cooled under full load WILL just cause it to hang. What are your temps?


Yesterday, in between lockups, I noticed that when I checked the temperature it read 32F. I didn't mistype, there is not supposed to be a one in front: it was 32F. I knew that was wrong. It locked up an hour later and after getting video back, it read 129F. That's as high as I have ever had this machine get. Today it has worked perfectly and reads my normal 122F - 124F


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Observation:

It sure seems like the "issues thread" has alot of discussion posts (among the actual issues), while the "discussion thread" has only a few posts altogether....

The good news is that the combined number keeps shrinking each release.


----------



## jal

My brother in law who lives around the corner from me called me, complaining that his tv wasn't working. On Friday, he had a 26 inch Samsung installed, with an HR20. Well, you guessed it, a BSOD on the HR20. So, If it weren't for other posters here, I would think there was no improvement. As I have mentioned in prior posts, one of my HR20s is BSODing every day. Now, its my brother-in law as well. Oh well, I sure wish this would get better.


----------



## nikwax

I've lost the ability to delete entries from the To Do list in this build (-- has no effect).


----------



## 430970

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Observation:
> 
> It sure seems like the "issues thread" has alot of discussion posts (among the actual issues), while the "discussion thread" has only a few posts altogether....
> 
> The good news is that the combined number keeps shrinking each release.


Not to be a party pooper but it's possible people have just gotten burnt-out and either aren't downloading the latest releases and/or aren't reporting bugs. After 6 months of broken promises some might just be "dealing" with what they have and hoping the problems go away - reporting them to D* isn't really their job/responsibility.


----------



## banningview

jcricket said:


> Not to be a party pooper but it's possible people have just gotten burnt-out and either aren't downloading the latest releases and/or aren't reporting bugs. After 6 months of broken promises some might just be "dealing" with what they have and hoping the problems go away - reporting them to D* isn't really their job/responsibility.


YES! How much longer until most of the casual passersby just read and move on. I lose my HD locals over the sat. for 24 hours each time there is a new download, forced or not. Not acceptable, D* can do NOTHING!


----------



## Milominderbinder2

The buffer on standby is gone in 12a. It was great having it back during 128.

Also, when restarting from standby the screen is always frozen. Does not matter what channel. It is nothing bad. Just a report.

- Craig


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jcricket said:


> Not to be a party pooper but it's possible people have just gotten burnt-out and either aren't downloading the latest releases and/or aren't reporting bugs. After 6 months of broken promises some might just be "dealing" with what they have and hoping the problems go away - reporting them to D* isn't really their job/responsibility.


Considering that in the last CE, we had nealry 400 people acknowledged that they forced the download... now EVERYONE has the 0x12a

Could it possible be, that the unit is starting to work for people... and there are less issues out there to report?

I know some of you just seem to have the worlds worst HR20's... that no software update seems to fix...

I'm sorry.. .so if you are not TELLING DirecTV that you are having a problem... how is DirecTV supposed to know.... Should they start to call every HR20 iowner ever night to ask how the day went.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Milominderbinder2 said:


> The buffer on standby is gone in 12a. It was great having it back during 128.
> 
> Also, when restarting from standby the screen is always frozen. Does not matter what channel. It is nothing bad. Just a report.
> 
> - Craig


Are you sure? As I know it was there this morning when I got up and turned the system on.

Could be that they still have some cases where it doesn't buffer for what ever reason, but buffering while in Standby is still in 0x12a


----------



## Earl Bonovich

banningview said:


> YES! How much longer until most of the casual passersby just read and move on. I lose my HD locals over the sat. for 24 hours each time there is a new download, forced or not. Not acceptable, D* can do NOTHING!


What happens when you do a simple reboot of the system....
Do you lose the locals for 24 hours?

Or if you unplug the unit for about 20 minute (the average length of time for the unit to do the software update and restart)... do you lose them for 24 hours then?

There is no reason why you should lose your locals, unless you are having some sort of hardware problem with system... as the signal is constantly sent, and your access card is not getting re-programmed...

And honestly out of all the threads and posts here... I think you are the only one that I have seen that has posted that particular problem (losing HD locals for 24 hours).


----------



## elas123

well earl i hate to disagree with you but mine is worse than ever with all these latest builds. Mine never had this many problems as its having now. this thing locks up once a day now no matter what i do. playing something, scrolling through guide, trickplay or the lack of. i never seen any tearing before now mine freezes in the middle of the guide for like 5 sec. i have a daily bsb. channel 248 at 8 am est(the practice) never can watch it anymore. i have done daily reboots for probems now for weeks. i keep downloading the ce in hope that it fixes it. i think mine is getting worse!


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Earl Bonovich said:


> Are you sure? As I know it was there this morning when I got up and turned the system on.
> 
> Could be that they still have some cases where it doesn't buffer for what ever reason, but buffering while in Standby is still in 0x12a


OK, I think I know what is going on. My kids had been watching a show and just pressed OFF. In the past when you came back, it would just come back to live TV. Now it is coming back to the frame you were on in the recording when you pressed OFF. I am liking this!

When this happens, you have no standby buffer on the last channel you were watching.

I can reproduce this every time. Can you? Was this on purpose?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

elas123 said:


> well earl i hate to disagree with you but mine is worse than ever with all these latest builds. Mine never had this many problems as its having now. this thing locks up once a day now no matter what i do. playing something, scrolling through guide, trickplay or the lack of. i never seen any tearing before now mine freezes in the middle of the guide for like 5 sec. i have a daily bsb. channel 248 at 8 am est(the practice) never can watch it anymore. i have done daily reboots for probems now for weeks. i keep downloading the ce in hope that it fixes it. i think mine is getting worse!


1 - No one has to "hate" to disagree with me here...

IIRC - You have done a full system format already right?

If you have had to do a daily reboot every day for the last few weeks.
Then it is possible that your system has a physical issue...

Do you have OTA enabled?
Do you have Networking enabled?
Where is your unit installed? (In a cabinate)... what temperature is the system running at?


----------



## Bajanjack

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I just tried to reproduce it and couldn't...


I have not had a problem with the buffer, but I have been getting a "frozen picture" when starting up from standby you referred to.......


----------



## elas123

i have done multiple formats and i dont need ota and networking not connected anymore. on glass shelf open and temp is 124 last time i checked. unless its going bad, i never had these problems in the past.


----------



## ram4784

BJM said:


> From standby, live signal was on 74UHD. Program was "Jake 2.0" (~8:45am PT) but the control bar showed "Hogan's Heroes" @ ~6:29am, as if the control bar display got 'stuck'. The program was playing normally. INFO also showed "Hogan's Heroes." Changing channels was a bit funky - briefly showed 9999? on channel up but when returned to 74UHD everything was normal.


Just to report............ I had the same problem this morning from standby. The "on" channel was TNT. Control bar showed some movie (can't remember which) from 3 to 5 AM.. Info screen showed the same thing. This was at 7:30 this AM. Channel change to 360 (direct input) cleared and corrected the control bar. No other problems today so far.


----------



## litzdog911

nikwax said:


> I've lost the ability to delete entries from the To Do list in this build (-- has no effect).


"- -" works when you're deleting Series Link entries, but not in the To Do List. I think you just press "Stop" on the remote to quickly remove To Do List entries.


----------



## Bajanjack

Milominderbinder2 said:


> OK, I think I know what is going on. My kids had been watching a show and just pressed OFF. In the past when you came back, it would just come back to live TV. Now it is coming back to the frame you were on in the recording when you pressed OFF. I am liking this!
> 
> When this happens, you have no standby buffer on the last channel you were watching.
> 
> I can reproduce this every time. Can you? Was this on purpose?


Actually now that you say that I understand what happened to me....last evening I hit off before a recording was completed. When I turned the unit on this morning I had a frozen picture which was the last frame of the recording!


----------



## kellen34

Well, my caller ID isn't working, never has actually. I really don't care about the feature to begin with, but I was at my parents house yesterday and their caller ID works. I really don't even think about it until I see it pop up on someone elses screen, then it dawns on me that mine doesn't work. It's enabled, and still doesn't work, any suggestions???


----------



## bbroach

Earl Bonovich said:


> Are you sure the unit is detecting your eSATA on the reboot?
> And is not running of your empty internal drive?
> 
> Record something... shutdown the system. Disconnect the eSATA.
> And restart... if the recording is still there, then it is seeing your internal drive.
> 
> Then shutdown again. Reconnect the eSATA (and shutdown and restart the extrenal drive), and reboot the HR20...
> 
> Nothing should be part of the upgrade that will "wipe out" any drive.
> As to the HR20, there is NO difference between the internal drive an the eSATA except for which drive channel it looks at.


It is definitely on the external drive. I'm aware of the methods to use to determine this, as well as those that might coax the system to find the data on the eSATA again. It looks like the eSATA support is fairly stable (it lasted through multiple updates), but is not bullet proof. The last problem I had involved corruption on the RAID in mode 0 that caused the recorder tuner to lock on one channel & ignore all input. This occured about a month ago & was not associated with an update. It convinced me that RAID l was the way to go, and the problems with the recorder cleared when I shut down, switched modes on the RAID, and rebooted. Naturally, all data was lost. I've become sanguine regarding these events, having recalibrated my expectation that data on either drive will be permanent, even when the external port is officially supported. There are more important things in life than having a complete collection of Star Wars in HD.

regards, billb....


----------



## bbroach

Milominderbinder2 said:


> The buffer on standby is gone in 12a. It was great having it back during 128.
> 
> Also, when restarting from standby the screen is always frozen. Does not matter what channel. It is nothing bad. Just a report.
> 
> - Craig


I'm a bit fuzzy on the reason for putting the HR20 in standby; it seems to cause issues with some units, with no tangible benefits of which I'm aware. Can some one explain why they do this? I never put either of my boxes in standby, and always have a buffer available when I "power on" my TV. Of course, my TV is the only peice of equpment I ever put in standby mode.

regards, billb....


----------



## klwillis

Well since I got the 0x12a update my HR20 has froze up not responding to any command requiring me to reboot 3 times.
I never had it freeze before 0x12a.
This is a little disappointing.
Oddly enough its frozen while off and tuned to a SD each of the 3 times its frozen.

I will do a full reformat and see if this issues persist

Keith

Networking enabled
HR20 Temp 125
OTA active
Using an Open air cabinet
Native Mode on


----------



## klwillis

The one thing I recently did before I starting having the HR20 Freeze was setup of an Auto Record for a Keyword. I am removing the Keyword Auto record lets see if it freezes after that.

Auto Record= "Formula One Racing" in Sub Category Sports, Auto.

Keith


klwillis said:


> Well since I got the 0x12a update my HR20 has froze up not responding to any command requiring me to reboot 3 times.
> I never had it freeze before 0x12a.
> This is a little disappointing.
> Oddly enough its frozen while off and tuned to a SD each of the 3 times its frozen.
> 
> I will do a full reformat and see if this issues persist
> 
> Keith
> 
> Networking enabled
> HR20 Temp 125
> OTA active
> Using an Open air cabinet
> Native Mode on


----------



## AtlHDTV

kellen34 said:


> Well, my caller ID isn't working, never has actually. I really don't care about the feature to begin with, but I was at my parents house yesterday and their caller ID works. I really don't even think about it until I see it pop up on someone elses screen, then it dawns on me that mine doesn't work. It's enabled, and still doesn't work, any suggestions???


Have you tried hooking a telephone with caller id to see if that works on the phone jack & cord you are using for the TV? Never hurts to eliminate other possible problems. If the phone works, have you tried turning notifications off and then on? Others have reported success using this technique. Finally, I remember seeing a prior post from Earl indicating there is an effort to fix caller id in progress now. Earl, is that right?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

AtlHDTV said:


> Finally, I remember seeing a prior post from Earl indicating there is an effort to fix caller id in progress now. Earl, is that right?


Yes, they have identified some causes on why the Caller-ID would fail to work, and they are working on correcting those.

As I noted in another thread, sometiimes a full powerdown (actually removing the power) will restore Caller-ID functionality


----------



## c152driver

*Date and Time of Recording* - Sat 2/10 8PM-9:44PM Mountain time
*Title of Show* - Little Miss Sunshine
*Channel* - 158 PPV
*Did a REBOOT fix the issue* - No. Playing the recording still resulted in a black screen. I deleted the recording.

Additional info: I ordered this movie using the DirecTV website about 15 minutes before it started. Prior to the program starting, I highlighted it in the guide and pressed the record button to record it.

I watched the movie live and it appeared to be recording normally. However, when I went to replay it today, it was a black screen. The timeline showed the current position in the timeline as 0:-06 and trick play would not cause the position to move.


----------



## c152driver

*Incorrect program length reported* - I was watching a three hour program live. I pressed the Record button to record the program so I could finish watching it later. When I went to playback the program, it showed a program length of 2:17 (It should have been around 2:55 as I didn't turn to the channel right at the beginning of the program. The interesting thing is that all of the program was there. Once I reached the end of the 2:17 timeline, the program kept playing and I was able to watch the last ~38 minutes of the program.

*Insert access card message* - I saw this flash up on the screen for a fraction of a second last night. I'd never seen this before.


----------



## hjones4841

Earl Bonovich said:


> And honestly out of all the threads and posts here... I think you are the only one that I have seen that has posted that particular problem (losing HD locals for 24 hours).


Earl: One out of two of my HR20s lost the OTA and MPEG4 locals after 12a. RBR fixed it. Other one was fine. Both sit side-by-side, hooked to same 5LNB dish, hooked to same OTA antenna, hooked to same AV receiver for HDMI switching, etc.

After 128, the same one that lost the locals after 12a lost the local PBS station (OTA). RBR fixed it.


----------



## azarby

hayseed99 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a software issue or a hardware issue, but after downloading 12a my HR20 worked pretty well for a few days. Then I noticed that the name for my custom channel list had been changed back to "custom 1" and the channels started taking 10 seconds to change. Then I noticed a few of my recently recorded programs wouldn't play, so I decided to do a RBR which I have done many times before. When resetting it would get to the "step 1 of 2" screen and never get any farther. I tried another RBR with the same results, so I forced another software download. Same results. I left my box unplugged all night and plugged it in this morning and guess what? Same thing as yesterday. I don't know if there is anything else I can do or is my box the problem?


Sounds like the box is bad. I wouild have DTV replace it.

bob


----------



## MrCuda74

I had an issue today. Live TV(Music channel) was playing. I brought up my list of recordings and it just froze there. I could do nothing. The Live TV was still playing OK but I could not exit or anything. At this point I was at 40% available space.

This may have been around in previous releases but never was full enough to test. I have been at 3% available recording space and when I go in to the list it is extremely slow. If I delete a recording about half way down the list it hangs for a few seconds then it comes back. If I page up or down it will move but erratically. It may move me down a couple screens then all of a sudden it will jump me back to somewhere else in the list. If I exit the list and come back it will usually work OK for a while.

So far no black screens or any other problems.


----------



## john18

Issue: While recording another show and after using trick play to fast forward about six 30 second intervals the machine seemed to lock up and was that way for 30 seconds. I was beginning to think it was permanently locked up when it finally started to work in a herky jerky fashion and then returned to full functionality about 10 seconds later.

I wasn't able to replicate it, but I have seen it before, but never for as long as it did this time. I keep thinking that something is bothering the processor.


----------



## pgiralt

My HR20 hasn't recorded anything all day. I went to turn it on this evening around 10 p.m. and it remained off. All the LEDs were off. Both the remote and front-panel button did not work. It is normally in standby when I'm not using it because the Harmony 880 takes care of turning it off. 

The really strange part was a RBR did not fix it. When I hit the RBR, the power LED turned on dimly for a second (as it normally does when I do a RBR) however the HR20 never came back to life. I even tried pressing the power button a few times. 

During this time I confirmed the HR20 did indeed have power because I could hear the HD still spinning. 

I then removed the power and reconnected it and it came back to life. That is when I discovered it hasn't recorded anything since Saturday Night Live last night. I'm not sure how many recordings it missed, but it definitely missed the wife's Desparate Housewives (which was set to record in MPEG4 HD Local) and the Apprentice LA (set to record on SD local). 

This is the first time my HR20 has locked up completely where it is unresponsive to anything. I have a bad suspicion that this is a bug introduced by the 90 minute buffer while in standby. 

The last thing I did with the HR20 before last turning it off was listen to one of the XM channels. I don't remember which one it was, but it was either 20 on 20 or one of the 2-3 stations after that in the guide. 

I sure hope this is fixed soon because missing a whole day of recording is not good. At least it wasn't a Monday (Heroes and 24).


----------



## klwillis

Do you have any KEYWORDS set for AutoRecord?

Keith



pgiralt said:


> My HR20 hasn't recorded anything all day. I went to turn it on this evening around 10 p.m. and it remained off. All the LEDs were off. Both the remote and front-panel button did not work. It is normally in standby when I'm not using it because the Harmony 880 takes care of turning it off.
> 
> The really strange part was a RBR did not fix it. When I hit the RBR, the power LED turned on dimly for a second (as it normally does when I do a RBR) however the HR20 never came back to life. I even tried pressing the power button a few times.
> 
> During this time I confirmed the HR20 did indeed have power because I could hear the HD still spinning.
> 
> I then removed the power and reconnected it and it came back to life. That is when I discovered it hasn't recorded anything since Saturday Night Live last night. I'm not sure how many recordings it missed, but it definitely missed the wife's Desparate Housewives (which was set to record in MPEG4 HD Local) and the Apprentice LA (set to record on SD local).
> 
> This is the first time my HR20 has locked up completely where it is unresponsive to anything. I have a bad suspicion that this is a bug introduced by the 90 minute buffer while in standby.
> 
> The last thing I did with the HR20 before last turning it off was listen to one of the XM channels. I don't remember which one it was, but it was either 20 on 20 or one of the 2-3 stations after that in the guide.
> 
> I sure hope this is fixed soon because missing a whole day of recording is not good. At least it wasn't a Monday (Heroes and 24).


----------



## krkeeton

I didn't read through all of the issue threads. I have seen a minor glitch. I can live with it, but when watching Family Guy through the New York national feed something new happened. While paused, the screen saver came on. However, it would flash between the screensaver and the frozen show screen rapidly. Just thought I would mention it.

Otherwise, everything else has worked great.


----------



## PoitNarf

This problem drives me nuts and has been present for quite some time. It just showed up again tonight when I was watching Battlestar Galactica on Sci-Fi.

When changing formats on the HR20 to 480p Crop, sometimes the image will be stretched too far vertically. Cycling through the formats usually does not correct the problem; other formatting options display correctly. On occasion I got the problem to correct itself by cycling through the formatting options (mostly by luck) or sometimes by bringing the trickplay status bar up on the screen. However, most of the time once the HR20 starts doing this extra vertical stretching it will not stop doing it.

My HR20 is set with Native On and I have the 480i resolution switched off. I watch all SD content in 480p (not sure if there's any image quality improvement, but hey it's the way I like it). I am not sure if this problem occurs with 480i as well, but I would not be surprised.

I really really really would like this to be fixed in the next build. It gets annoying when I have to deal with this from time to time when watching BSG or Stargate SG-1 / Atlantis. I got lucky tonight and was able to get it to stop during BSG. D* PLEASE FIX THIS ASAP!

Btw, I am going to start a new thread on this to see who else is experiencing the same thing.


----------



## jaywdetroit

Started a thread on this issue...



I have never seen someone complain about this, but I don't read EVERY bug report.

Watching BSG on SciFi. The show was still recording when I started it off My Playlist.

I always watch it in crop mode, since it is in wide screen. Well all of a sudden, when I switch to crop mode VIA my HDMI connection, the screen is all stretched out VERTICALLY. So everything is too skinny and the picture extends off the top and bottom of the screen. (Yes, I checked my TVs settings. I don't change them EVER. Set to wide screen. 16:9)

I tested this on my HDMI and RCA connection. It was stretched vertically in both modes. 

Tried another SD program and discovered the same thing. I turned off my TV and turned it back on. The first SD program was "fixed" and displayed properly. As soon as I went back to play BSG, the picture stretched again.

Turned off the TV, turned it back on. BSG displayed properly. 

BUT - When I activate trickplay - the screen jumps between the vertical stretch and "proper" crop. 

Went back to second SD program and played it. Played fine for a few seconds then jumped back to the improper vertically stretched crop.

Went back to BSG and it was displaying properly.

I will try a power cycle on the HR20, after I watch BSG - assuming it stays in the proper display. 

TV - Samsung LNS3251D
HR20 - Set to Native on with 720p and 1080i enabled, 480 disabled.


----------



## jaywdetroit

PoitNarf said:


> This problem drives me nuts and has been present for quite some time. It just showed up again tonight when I was watching Battlestar Galactica on Sci-Fi.
> 
> When changing formats on the HR20 to 480p Crop, sometimes the image will be stretched too far vertically. Cycling through the formats usually does not correct the problem; other formatting options display correctly. On occasion I got the problem to correct itself by cycling through the formatting options (mostly by luck) or sometimes by bringing the trickplay status bar up on the screen. However, most of the time once the HR20 starts doing this extra vertical stretching it will not stop doing it.
> 
> My HR20 is set with Native On and I have the 480i resolution switched off. I watch all SD content in 480p (not sure if there's any image quality improvement, but hey it's the way I like it). I am not sure if this problem occurs with 480i as well, but I would not be surprised.
> 
> I really really really would like this to be fixed in the next build. It gets annoying when I have to deal with this from time to time when watching BSG or Stargate SG-1 / Atlantis. I got lucky tonight and was able to get it to stop during BSG. D* PLEASE FIX THIS ASAP!
> 
> Btw, I am going to start a new thread on this to see who else is experiencing the same thing.


LOL - Guess I should have read the previous thread.


----------



## xptslpe

Just noticed that I received 0x12a Sat 4:47am.
When recording live tv, can't change to another channel. Get the following message 
"Available tuners are recording. Select one of them to tune to ....
Press exit to return to ...." 
Will try to reboot after I finish watching my program.


----------



## mridan

0x12a still having audio dropouts and video pixelation/blocking when watching OTA recorded programs,when pausing or trick play.Live TV OTA when pausing or trick play ,same thing.Had the same problems when watching HDNET and UHD,live after pausing program.This problem has been GREATLY REDUCED with 0x12a,but is still occurring and driving my wife and I nuts,but thanks for this significant improvement.Also wbbmdt 2-1,still not working OTA,771 message guide information correct.Have had no lockups with 0x12a,so far.Pinkie still lives,and I never turn the HR20 off.Temp down from 129 to 120-122


----------



## APBIDDLE

I had my first lockup in several revisions. All was working fine as of this morning. This evening, I had several shows set to record, none showing a conflict. Got back late, and turned on the unit. At first the unit was responsive, though no program was visible. The Playlist was empty, and then the unit locked up solid. An RBR got things moving again, though of course there were no recordings.

HR20-700
HDMI to Sony KDL40S-2000


----------



## brittonx

I have 11 shows set for "Record Series"
Three of which were set with 2 minutes early padding on each side.
I made the choice to remove the padding from the three shows to help prevent conflicts.
During this time the HR20 was actively recording one D* SD show on 278
I went into the first one, removed the padding and then selected Done
When the List showed, the show in the list was still showing the two minute padding on the start of the show.
I went into the second and third shows and removed the padding from each
On those two, the start times in the list changed to reflect the padding change.
I went back to the first one. When I went in to look at it, the settings showed there was no padding set even though the list shows the 2 minutes early padding.
In an attempt to correct the one show's early padding in the list, I changed the start time setting to 1 minute early then right back to on-time to re-enable the Update Series selection
I selected Update Series.
I got the Please wait message. I waited three minutes then had to hit the reset button.

Requested LOCKUP issue information:

* How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up?
---- Three minutes

* Do you have networking enabled?
---- Yes

* Do you have OTA enabled?
---- Yes

* Single or Dual tuners inputted
---- Dual

*My System Information*

*Cabling*
All coaxial cables are good quality quad-shielded RG-6

*Satellite Receivers:*
(1)HR20 - (2) H20 - (2) D10
The issue was with the HR20

*Satellite input:*
Phase 2 plus 3LNB Dish connected via TERK BMS-58 Powered multiswitch.
Two separate 40' RG-6 lines connected to the HR20 for Satellite in.

*OTA Input:*
Phillips / Magnavox MANT901 Antenna connected through Radio Shack 15-1108 UHF/VHF 26db Pre-amplifier
Antenna on a 20' mast on top of the roof with a rotor.
The line out from the pre-amp is fed into a splitter. One 40' RG-6 line goes directly to the HR20 from the splitter. The other splitter output goes to the OTA antenna input on the Terk BMS-58 multiswitch for diplexing into the sat signals. The two H20 receivers are utilizing the diplexed signal coming from the Terk BMS-58.
Home is 20 miles from the stations in Rochester, NY with an approximately 10 story tall hill between my home and the Rochester towers. The hill is about 300 yards away from the house.
Home is 55 miles away from the Syracuse, NY towers. There are hills between home and the syracuse towers but they are over a mile away.

*OTA Performance*
*Rochester Stations	*
The HR20 cannot get a signal lock on any of the Rochester, NY stations
The two H20 units pick up all of the Rochester stations with 70-100% signal strength. The H20s are both utilizing the diplexed signal coming from the Terk BMS-58
*Syracuse Stations*
The HR20 gets between 65-95% signal strength and reception is stable with minimal audio dropouts.
The two H20 units pick up all the Syracuse stations with near 100% signal strength. 
NOTE: Even with the antenna pointed towards the Syracuse NY stations, they are able to get 50-65% signal strength off the Rochester stations. While the HR20 gets no signal.

*Network Information:*
*Cable Broadband*
15 megabit inbound throughput
1.5 megabit outbound throughput
*Gateway / Router:*
OS/2 Warp 4.5 Server dual-NIC running InJoy Firewall http://www.fx.dk (Provides adaptive firewall, IPSEC, & NAT) 
Internal NIC connected to 16-port SMC 10/100 switch
*Media "Server"*
Windows XP with Service Pack 2 running WMP 11
Sharing media from local hard drive
Approximately 20GB of Music
Approximately 30GB of Photos

*HDTV Monitor*
Toshiba TheatreWide TW65x81
Video connected to HR20 via Component Video
Audio connected to HR20 via RCA cables

*Tuner / Amplifier*
Sony STR DE835
Connected to HR20 via Optical


----------



## RunnerFL

Not sure I would consider this a huge issue or not seeing as it doesn't do anything to effect usability of the unit however...

I noticed tonight that when recording in Standby and the channel is changed to a different resolution than was being broadcast when the unit was placed in standby, with Native on, the corresponding light on the front of the unit comes on. This did not happen before 12a.


----------



## Cyrus

bbroach said:


> It is definitely on the external drive. I'm aware of the methods to use to determine this, as well as those that might coax the system to find the data on the eSATA again. It looks like the eSATA support is fairly stable (it lasted through multiple updates), but is not bullet proof. The last problem I had involved corruption on the RAID in mode 0 that caused the recorder tuner to lock on one channel & ignore all input. This occured about a month ago & was not associated with an update. It convinced me that RAID l was the way to go, and the problems with the recorder cleared when I shut down, switched modes on the RAID, and rebooted. Naturally, all data was lost. I've become sanguine regarding these events, having recalibrated my expectation that data on either drive will be permanent, even when the external port is officially supported. There are more important things in life than having a complete collection of Star Wars in HD.
> 
> regards, billb....


Your recording on eSATA may still be there, unless the disk was somehow reformatted during the software update (which shouldn't happen). See the following post from the eSATA thread, someone who thought they had lost their eSATA recording on a software update had them reappear a few days later:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=818368&postcount=803

So you may want to try what he did (disconnect eSATA, power down everything, reconnect, reboot). I would definitely recommend a few reboots before giving up on the lost recordings.


----------



## pgiralt

klwillis said:


> Do you have any KEYWORDS set for AutoRecord?
> 
> Keith


None. I only use Series Links.


----------



## larcar

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, they have identified some causes on why the Caller-ID would fail to work, and they are working on correcting those.
> 
> As I noted in another thread, sometiimes a full powerdown (actually removing the power) will restore Caller-ID functionality


I have had my HR20 since September and my caller ID never worked. 
I tried Earl's suggestion to unplug the unit and I let it sit unplugged for 15 minutes. 
Plugged it back in and caller ID has been working fine.
Give it a try it worked for me.
Thank's Earl


----------



## pgiralt

RunnerFL said:


> Not sure I would consider this a huge issue or not seeing as it doesn't do anything to effect usability of the unit however...
> 
> I noticed tonight that when recording in Standby and the channel is changed to a different resolution than was being broadcast when the unit was placed in standby, with Native on, the corresponding light on the front of the unit comes on. This did not happen before 12a.


I had seen this intermitantly before 12A, but now I see it consistently. Pretty much every morning one of the resolution lights is on while the unit is in standby.


----------



## shaun-ohio

my first problem this morning, since i took the upgrade, turned on the tv, remote was unresponsive, box wouldnt respond either, so i noticed the record light was on, sometime during the night, the box froze up, because it was still recording the discovery channel for 5 1/2 hours, it was set to record at 1 am on the discovery channel, but for only 1 1/2 hour program, so i did a reset, back on track again, everything is working ok again.


----------



## pgiralt

I've seen this happen at least 2-3 times on 12A and never before. If I was in the middle of watching something from my playlist and I just put the HR20 into standby while the show is playing, the next day when I turn it back on, it looks like it's just paused on the last frame of the show, just like it looks when it asks you to delete or not delete at the end of a show, but the delete/don't delete menu choice is not there. The HR20 is not locked up in this state and you can get out of it by hitting exit, guide, list, etc...


----------



## Maxman

I received ox12a Saturday morning. Seems that now when I try and FF or RW the picture freezes but it seems that it is Rewinding or Fast forwarding. You can't tell if it is moving or not until you press play again. Also, a couple of times when I press record to record a live show I'm watching it would not record. I changed channels and went back to the original channel and pressed record and it worked fine. I think my unit was doing a little better before ox12a. Although, I don't seem to be missing any recordings that are set up. Seems to be doing fine there. I don't see any changes in the guide or anything. I have not rebooted since the new download. Do you think that I should?


----------



## jal

I was having BSOD's every morning. My practive was to turn the tv off with the Directv remote, which of course also placed the HR20 into standby. Yesterday evening, after I finished watching the basement tv, and turned the tv off, I did not turn of the HR20. This morning, everything was fine, no BSOD. Hope this continues.


----------



## peterpiper3

This has been my worst upgrade. Everything was working well before the latest software upgrade. Now, I get missed recordings, recordings that are cut short, can't change the channel unless I use the program guide, and a lot of audio drops.


----------



## jmschnur

Issue-audio problems on MPEG4 (WRC) Crossing Jordon after turing off CC-last 10 minutes of hte program. I switched to channel 82 and all was fine.


----------



## PlanetBill

Hr20 locked up (froze) last night while paused during playback of a recorded program. It has done this before on older s/w. It was paused for about 10 minutes. Never saw the screensaver. The update showed up Sun am. RBR to continue.


----------



## B767capt

I have had no issues until now. Last night I got for the first time a black screen and normal sound. It was on TBS. All other channels were fine. Reboot, no help.


----------



## jpete20024

Two problems showed up with 12A,

Tried to do a repeating manual record, Fox 8-11. Recording was cancelled due to error [R14].

Was watching Elite Xtreme Fighting (HD Showtime). Did several Skip forward to move to end of recording. When it got to the end choose to delete. Screen froze. Had to reboot the system. When the system came back up, Elite Xtreme Fighting was deleted along with two other shows it recorded that night, (Final Destination 3 and the Mosley fight, both on HBO HD. Luckily, they both came on again.

Also I noticed, after a reboot the guide had to be built again. Had to wait several hours before the guide was fully populated.

My current system is two HR30, Onkyo A/V system, One Slingbox Pro, Sony DVD player and Olevia 37 HD TV.


----------



## mtnagel

PoitNarf said:


> This problem drives me nuts and has been present for quite some time. It just showed up again tonight when I was watching Battlestar Galactica on Sci-Fi.
> 
> When changing formats on the HR20 to 480p Crop, sometimes the image will be stretched too far vertically. Cycling through the formats usually does not correct the problem; other formatting options display correctly. On occasion I got the problem to correct itself by cycling through the formatting options (mostly by luck) or sometimes by bringing the trickplay status bar up on the screen. However, most of the time once the HR20 starts doing this extra vertical stretching it will not stop doing it.
> 
> My HR20 is set with Native On and I have the 480i resolution switched off. I watch all SD content in 480p (not sure if there's any image quality improvement, but hey it's the way I like it). I am not sure if this problem occurs with 480i as well, but I would not be surprised.
> 
> I really really really would like this to be fixed in the next build. It gets annoying when I have to deal with this from time to time when watching BSG or Stargate SG-1 / Atlantis. I got lucky tonight and was able to get it to stop during BSG. D* PLEASE FIX THIS ASAP!
> 
> Btw, I am going to start a new thread on this to see who else is experiencing the same thing.


Interestingly, I don't think I've seen that in awhile. But it seems like it won't happen for awhile and then it will happen all the time. It would be interesting if mine started doing it today. I will check when I get home.


----------



## mtnagel

RunnerFL said:


> Not sure I would consider this a huge issue or not seeing as it doesn't do anything to effect usability of the unit however...
> 
> I noticed tonight that when recording in Standby and the channel is changed to a different resolution than was being broadcast when the unit was placed in standby, with Native on, the corresponding light on the front of the unit comes on. This did not happen before 12a.


Glad it's not just me. I almost wasn't going to report it because it seemed so minor, but I might as well since I'm not the only one. I think this is the same issue I was just going to report. I woke up around 1 to pee (yes, I know, TMI) and when I walked by the HR20, one resolution blue light was on (but not the circle or power blue light). I always leave it in standby, so I thought this was weird. I figured it was locked up, so I turned on the tv and HR20 and everything came up fine. I then put it back in standby and the light went off.

When I put it in standby at around 9:30 pm EST, I was recording the Grammy's in HD (mpeg4 CBS) and Desperate Housewives in HD (mpeg4 ABC). I do believe that there was a Seinfeld on at 12 on local SD Fox so, just as RunnerFL is suggesting, my unit had to switch resolutions to record Seinfeld so that resolution light must have come on with the change. Very weird how this would suddenly pop up, but hopefully it's easy to fix.

I wonder if it has anything to do with buffering while in standby now?


----------



## DaHound

brittonx said:


> Upstate NY


Are you sure your problems aren't being caused by the 100+ inches of snow you just got up there? :lol:


----------



## clibertynh

Yet another irritating and frustrating night with the HR20...

I recorded the Grammys in HD and, after letting it go for an hour, began watching the recorded show from the beginning. Any time I FF'd through commercials, the video and audio would be out of synch when I hit play to resume. The problem was fixed if I paused the video and then hit play again.

Just another example of the discouraging "one step forward and two steps back" nature of software releases with this product.


----------



## NYSmoker

This happened yesterday:

The Guide and Playlist UIs were moving very slowly and the circle of blue lights was 3 seconds behind every button press, i.e. pressing FF and the circle wasn't rotating for a good 3 seconds after the FF. Just a general sluggishness I have never experienced. I did a pre-emptive reboot and it seemed to clear up. I have not rebooted since 0X12a was downloaded.


----------



## bnglbill

I noticed last night that when recording a channel that I am watching, I used to be able to hit STOP and the recording would stop and give me the option to save or delete. With 12a, this no longer works and when I hit stop, it acts as if I hit Prev Ch and switches to the last channel I was on and the recording continues, I have to go into the menu and delete it to stop the recording. I have reproduced this problem several times, and it acts the same every time. Can someone else try this so i know that i am not loosing my mind?


----------



## jal

Well, as usual, it took a few days or so for all these problems to appear again. It seems as though the programmers are not successful in curing the problems. My uneducated assumption is that we are dealing with some sort of memory or hardware problems (e.g. just like when a somewhat incompatible memory stick is put into a pc, the same sort of symptoms appear).


----------



## Bajanjack

pgiralt said:


> I've seen this happen at least 2-3 times on 12A and never before. If I was in the middle of watching something from my playlist and I just put the HR20 into standby while the show is playing, the next day when I turn it back on, it looks like it's just paused on the last frame of the show, just like it looks when it asks you to delete or not delete at the end of a show, but the delete/don't delete menu choice is not there. The HR20 is not locked up in this state and you can get out of it by hitting exit, guide, list, etc...


This was noted in posts yesterday from me and milominderbinder2....also happens if you press "off" during a recording and then come back to it.....


----------



## azarby

jpete20024 said:


> Two problems showed up with 12A,
> 
> Tried to do a repeating manual record, Fox 8-11. Recording was cancelled due to error [R14].
> 
> Was watching Elite Xtreme Fighting (HD Showtime). Did several Skip forward to move to end of recording. When it got to the end choose to delete. Screen froze. Had to reboot the system. When the system came back up, Elite Xtreme Fighting was deleted along with two other shows it recorded that night, (Final Destination 3 and the Mosley fight, both on HBO HD. Luckily, they both came on again.
> 
> Also I noticed, after a reboot the guide had to be built again. Had to wait several hours before the guide was fully populated.
> 
> My current system is two HR30, Onkyo A/V system, One Slingbox Pro, Sony DVD player and Olevia 37 HD TV.


Guide rebuilding after a reboot is normal and may take up to 24 hours.

Bob


----------



## jcormack

I have an issue with the black Pillar bars constantly changing back to black instead of staying at Gray or Dark Gray. I can check the settings & they are not on black - & yes this is only on SD channels when I have it set for Pillar Bar & not on HD channels that are placing their own Pillars.............I can change to another setting say dark Gray to Gray, and it stays that way for the whole showing - but sometime later it always goes back to black (while still set an not-black).

While still on 120 I had a cancelled recording Thursday night - (Grey's Anatomy on MPEG4, WTAE) It was shown as reason 13 loss of connection. When checking the system on Sat I found that 12a had downloaded - I found that the parental settings had changed to Block TV-MA, it had been set to allow - did the download set this back to default & could this have happened on the 119 - 120 change - could this have blocked the recording? Smallville & ER recorded fine before & after.


----------



## greenwave

First 12a issue (and first issue in a long time) yesterday morning. While watching live TV, tried to repeat a search from the "Recent searches" menu. The search took more than 1 minute without result so I canceled and tried again. Same problem on the re-try. Canceled, tried once more and the HR20 became angry and unresponsive to remote or front box commands. Waited a minute, no recovery, so RBR and all is well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Rather than re-post detailed info at this point, I'll assume that the developers have been reading all along and I'll just report on ongoing issues I've had. Please search the forum or PM me (your identities are safe with me) if you don't know what I'm referring to.

*Jumpy Video in Crop Mode* seems to be fixed for me after extensive testing. However it seems to have come up for others now.

*Audio Dropouts in Live TV* are still there but far less common. When catching up to live last night on an MPEG-4 local, it took almost two hours for my first dropout. Jump Back still solves this.

*Super-Pinky* has yet to be seen but this is a very elusive bug.

*FF to Live TV isn't really Live* is still there. When using 2xFF to get to live, the result isn't really live... it's possible to 1xFF through about 30 more seconds to get to (roughly) the same point as I see on a live broadcast of the same material on my R10.

*Stuttering Audio when coming out of Standby* is still there but only lasts a few seconds.

*List still shows programs that are recently deleted* is still there. Exiting and going back into the guide fixes this immediately.

*Menu Tearing* is still there, as reported by others.

*Trickplay is not possible when buffer is full* hasn't happened yet which is good now that buffering in standby is back. Let's hope this one's squashed, as it hasn't been reported in a long time.

All of these are minor issues and I have to say, overall a very satisfying release for me.


----------



## Kentstater

OTA HD much better. I had a lot of pixilation on recordings and now it is fine.

Saw red dots on LILHD FOX first day but now it seems fine

On 30sec slip the video freezes till the audio catches up.

Had freeze up on pause and had to reboot (not first time, had this occasionally on old versions).


----------



## nhaydon

Overall 12A seems to me much more stable. One issue I did notice is that during a rewind with the buffer I got the freeze frame. Other than that so far so good.


----------



## larryl

Recorded High Stakes Poker Friday morning 1am central time from channel 309. Nothing else was scheduled to record anywhere near it. 

Selected the recording from the list and selected Play. The box froze and remained unresponsive for 5 minutes. RBR got it back up. The episode was still in the play list. I deleted it manually.


----------



## LameLefty

> Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues
> 
> * How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?
> * Do you have networking enabled?
> * Do you have OTA enabled?
> * Single or Dual tuners inputted


Okay, this goes back to my post on the first page or so of the thread, regarding my Saturday morning lockup while watching HDNet live. I hit the Guide button twice quickly as per usual, the preview window opened up and continued to play against a blue background but the Guide did not appear, nor did the category listing. The unit was unresponsive to the remote or front panel buttons. Adding details for Earl:

- I waited about 60 - 75 seconds, trying various buttons on the remote and the front panel
- I do NOT have networking enabled
- I do NOT have OTA enabled
- I have TWO satellite lines running into the unit with both tuners active (though nothing was being recorded on either one except for the buffered live programming on HDNet that I was watching)
- After resetting, the unit remained on HDNet and has run fine for +/- 36 hours as of last night (did not check this morning before work).

Also have one new bug to report, discovered just last night. I don't usually check my History as I haven't ever had any partials or anything that simply failed to record. Well, yesterday we tried to watch a CSI: from Friday night on SpikeTV but it had only recorded 15 minutes. We deleted it and I checked the History. It said the recording was deleted (no surprise) but the detailed info said "This recording was deleted because it became unavailable" (or something - I'm going from memory). Huh? I checked all my other deletions and they all say "This recording was deleted by the viewer," as expected. This is the ONLY partial recording or failure to record of any type since we've had the HR20 (late October).


----------



## bnglbill

lamontcranston said:


> Stuttering Audio


This is very bad, almost constant every 10-30 seconds on Mpeg4 locals, Fox is the worse, can't even watch American idol because it is so bad.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

B767capt said:


> I have had no issues until now. Last night I got for the first time a black screen and normal sound. It was on TBS. All other channels were fine. Reboot, no help.


What show? When did you record it?


----------



## 430970

Earl Bonovich said:


> Could it possible be, that the unit is starting to work for people... and there are less issues out there to report?
> 
> I know some of you just seem to have the worlds worst HR20's... that no software update seems to fix...
> 
> I'm sorry.. .so if you are not TELLING DirecTV that you are having a problem... how is DirecTV supposed to know.... Should they start to call every HR20 iowner ever night to ask how the day went.


To be fair Earl, what you're suggesting (less issues to report) is also possible. One might expect, however, that the issues posts would be replaced with a "working for me" or "best build ever" series of posts, given the amount of responses/interest.

Again, I'm fully willing to believe that D* is on the right track, but I had to take exception to HDTVFan's assertion that fewer posts in an issue thread is automatically indicative of D* moving in the positive direction. I've been watching the board long enough to know that: A) some serious issues seem to take a couple of weeks to develop; B) People are getting burnt-out.

Everyone's tired of having the same discussion (POS vs Greatest DVR Ever, D* working on it vs D* not getting it right, etc.) and so what's the point of posting anymore? I understand that you feel D* won't get the feedback they need without posts from people, but can you understand that it's not the job of the average consumer to continually detail the issues they're having with a CE device? Especially month after month after month.

As I said, I bet some, while not "seeing the worst", are just dealing with what they have. They either don't download new releases (i.e. "devil you know") until they've been out a while (or more likely, superseded by another one in a week or two) or they download the releases, hope the issue goes away, but just deal with the issue when it doesn't (i.e. proactive RBRs, etc.)


----------



## Tom_S

bnglbill said:


> This is very bad, almost constant every 10-30 seconds on Mpeg4 locals, Fox is the worse, can't even watch American idol because it is so bad.


I have noticed this with FOX as well. It is usually when watching from the Live Buffer and not a recording for me. If I rewind the stutter is in the same place so it looks like it recorded that way. Not sure if it is on my end or when the program was encoded.

That, the floating red dots, and occasional pixellation are my only REAL complaints as of now. Obviously smoother trick play, faster channel changing would be nice too. But, I have not had to worry about recording for a couple of weeks now. No reboots, no BSB, no IKD, just working great, good job guys.


----------



## hayseed99

hayseed99 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a software issue or a hardware issue, but after downloading 12a my HR20 worked pretty well for a few days. Then I noticed that the name for my custom channel list had been changed back to "custom 1" and the channels started taking 10 seconds to change. Then I noticed a few of my recently recorded programs wouldn't play, so I decided to do a RBR which I have done many times before. When resetting it would get to the "step 1 of 2" screen and never get any farther. I tried another RBR with the same results, so I forced another software download. Same results. I left my box unplugged all night and plugged it in this morning and guess what? Same thing as yesterday. I don't know if there is anything else I can do or is my box the problem?


Just an update : Reformatting the hard drive has fixed this problem so I guess it wasn't related to 12a.


----------



## RunnerFL

mtnagel said:


> Glad it's not just me. I almost wasn't going to report it because it seemed so minor, but I might as well since I'm not the only one. I think this is the same issue I was just going to report. I woke up around 1 to pee (yes, I know, TMI) and when I walked by the HR20, one resolution blue light was on (but not the circle or power blue light). I always leave it in standby, so I thought this was weird. I figured it was locked up, so I turned on the tv and HR20 and everything came up fine. I then put it back in standby and the light went off.
> 
> When I put it in standby at around 9:30 pm EST, I was recording the Grammy's in HD (mpeg4 CBS) and Desperate Housewives in HD (mpeg4 ABC). I do believe that there was a Seinfeld on at 12 on local SD Fox so, just as RunnerFL is suggesting, my unit had to switch resolutions to record Seinfeld so that resolution light must have come on with the change. Very weird how this would suddenly pop up, but hopefully it's easy to fix.
> 
> I wonder if it has anything to do with buffering while in standby now?


This is definitely happening consistently for me now in 12a. One other poster said he saw it prior to 12a. Happened on both of my HR20's last night. Just woke up to find the 1080i light lit on one and 420p lit on the other.

It's not really a problem but it can make one think it is a problem like it did you and I.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jcricket said:


> To be fair Earl, what you're suggesting (less issues to report) is also possible. One might expect, however, that the issues posts would be replaced with a "working for me" or "best build ever" series of posts, given the amount of responses/interest.
> 
> Again, I'm fully willing to believe that D* is on the right track, but I had to take exception to HDTVFan's assertion that fewer posts in an issue thread is automatically indicative of D* moving in the positive direction. I've been watching the board long enough to know that: A) some serious issues seem to take a couple of weeks to develop; B) People are getting burnt-out.
> 
> Everyone's tired of having the same discussion (POS vs Greatest DVR Ever, D* working on it vs D* not getting it right, etc.) and so what's the point of posting anymore? I understand that you feel D* won't get the feedback they need without posts from people, but can you understand that it's not the job of the average consumer to continually detail the issues they're having with a CE device? Especially month after month after month.


You are right... it is not the "average" consumers job to continually detail the issues... but frankly... I feel that the people that come to this forum, even just to READ are above the "average" consumers job.

The "average" consumer, should simply have to call DirecTV and say they have an issue. And from the numbers I have heard about the calls to the call center... The user base is increases, and the call volume is dropping.

I have tried... as much as I can... to discourage threads "This is the best ever", or "This is a POS"... Maybe I should take the gloves off for a week, and just let people have at it...

In the issue threads (and the CE), I have specifically asked for ANY and all issues to be posted by those willing to participate... It can be as small as PINKIE is still there, to the system stopped booting..... 
I am actively ASKING for the issues to be posted, while I am not ACTIVELY asking for the success stories to be posted.

Maybe with the next release, I will ACTIVELY solicite the POSITVE results as well.


----------



## markrubi

Had to RBR last night while recording Grammy's and Housewives. HR20 locked up when trying to play a recorded show. Housewives was deleted in the process. The show had finished recording but lost after RBR.

The show I was trying to playback was from several days ago.


** ALSO IS ANYONE ELSE HAVING A SLOW SLUGGISH GUIDE?*** I read others saying it's faster, but mine is very sluggish making tearing very noticeable.


----------



## markrubi

lamontcranston said:


> Rather than re-post detailed info at this point, I'll assume that the developers have been reading all along and I'll just report on ongoing issues I've had. Please search the forum or PM me (your identities are safe with me) if you don't know what I'm referring to.
> 
> *Jumpy Video in Crop Mode* seems to be fixed for me after extensive testing. However it seems to have come up for others now.
> 
> *Audio Dropouts in Live TV* are still there but far less common. When catching up to live last night on an MPEG-4 local, it took almost two hours for my first dropout. Jump Back still solves this.
> 
> *Super-Pinky* has yet to be seen but this is a very elusive bug.
> 
> *FF to Live TV isn't really Live* is still there. When using 2xFF to get to live, the result isn't really live... it's possible to 1xFF through about 30 more seconds to get to (roughly) the same point as I see on a live broadcast of the same material on my R10.
> 
> *Stuttering Audio when coming out of Standby* is still there but only lasts a few seconds.
> 
> *List still shows programs that are recently deleted* is still there. Exiting and going back into the guide fixes this immediately.
> 
> *Menu Tearing* is still there, as reported by others.
> 
> *Trickplay is not possible when buffer is full* hasn't happened yet which is good now that buffering in standby is back. Let's hope this one's squashed, as it hasn't been reported in a long time.
> 
> All of these are minor issues and I have to say, overall a very satisfying release for me.


I think I have seen this SUPER PINKY. I swear my channel banner turned pink for a second yesterday.


----------



## bonus20

When i go to rewind , the image freezes and it does not change/scroll back as i am rewinding. Therefore it is impossible to determine where I am rewinding to.

This seems to happen mainly in the 1x or 2x rewind trickplay. 

it is annoying as then I usually have to fast forward because I rewound too far.

Anyone else getting an issue like this? THis was happening prior to the latest release. Maybe a reboot would fix this??

Thanks.


----------



## nick1817

I should have posted here instead of started my own thread, sorry.

I had my first, new HR-20 installed last Wednesday (2/7/07) and I have already ordered a replacement. I got home Friday, changed the channel and it locked up with a white/grey screen. RBR left my box incompasitated. RBR would yield two blue screens, "Starting up" and "almost there", then black, and the blue light spinning, with nothing ever coming up. CSR had me reboot, hold down button and record to "reformat", but it wouldn't even respond to that. My replacement should be here Wed. 

Not sure what software download(s) I had in that time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

markrubi said:


> I think I have seen this SUPER PINKY. I swear my channel banner turned pink for a second yesterday.


The bug I'm calling "super-pinky" is an overall pink cast to the entire screen, where video can still be seen but the black areas of the screen are the same color as the "pinky" rectangle and the areas of the screen that have image are the wrong color. Some have also reported the pink channel banner but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Nick -- half the installers don't know that an out-of-the-box HR20 often requires a component only hookup for that virgin boot. I was on the way to a 3rd box when I caught a tech on the phone who knew better and she said -- try this, first.

The installer -- who did a great job otherwise, this simply was his very 1st HR20 install -- was on the way to my home with #3 when I did the above. I greeted him with a working receiver. With HDMI hooked up after the startup.


----------



## Ed Campbell

"I have tried... as much as I can... to discourage threads "This is the best ever", or "This is a POS"... Maybe I should take the gloves off for a week, and just let people have at it..." says Earl.

Earl, let us all know in advance when you're going to turn this into group therapy for a spell. I'll put a note in my calendar software when to return.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Ed Campbell said:


> "I have tried... as much as I can... to discourage threads "This is the best ever", or "This is a POS"... Maybe I should take the gloves off for a week, and just let people have at it..." says Earl.
> 
> Earl, let us all know in advance when you're going to turn this into group therapy for a spell. I'll put a note in my calendar software when to return.


*Exactly*
_Note: Satire doesn't translate well in typed word... I have no intentions of doing so_


----------



## LI-SVT

Durring last week I set the HR20 to record the NASCAR pole qualifying from SD ch 5 NY. In addition I set to record the news program following it as padding. When 12a came down I decided to test the padding ability. I went to the mini guide and found the news program. I hit the record button and the R in the guide went away for both the NASCAR show and the news show. I then selected the NASCAR show and hit the R...nothing. Next I selected info and set up the recording that way. After all was ok I checked the guide. No R for NASCAR. I selected it again, now in the full guide and pressing R would still not record the show. I then selected the item in the guide and set up a series link for this program. I padded it for 3hrs. The program recorded with the additional three hours.


----------



## nick1817

Ed Campbell said:


> Nick -- half the installers don't know that an out-of-the-box HR20 often requires a component only hookup for that virgin boot. I was on the way to a 3rd box when I caught a tech on the phone who knew better and she said -- try this, first.
> 
> The installer -- who did a great job otherwise, this simply was his very 1st HR20 install -- was on the way to my home with #3 when I did the above. I greeted him with a working receiver. With HDMI hooked up after the startup.


I will try that with this box. I did try, unsuccesfully, to hook up with compenent after it had crashed, to no avail.

But, you are stating, when my replacement arrives, I should hook up the box with component first, then after it downloads updates, swap back to HDMI?


----------



## Ed Campbell

nick1817 said:


> I will try that with this box. I did try, unsuccesfully, to hook up with compenent after it had crashed, to no avail.
> 
> But, you are stating, when my replacement arrives, I should hook up the box with component first, then after it downloads updates, swap back to HDMI?


All I can say is "try it". It worked for me. In fact, it worked with box #2 -- which had crashed the same as #1.

If I had your existing box, I'd do the full Earl routine -- unplug it for 5 minutes or more. Plug it back and -- with component only hooked up -- try to do an original boot.


----------



## nick1817

Ed Campbell said:


> All I can say is "try it". It worked for me. In fact, it worked with box #2 -- which had crashed the same as #1.
> 
> If I had your existing box, I'd do the full Earl routine -- unplug it for 5 minutes or more. Plug it back and -- with component only hooked up -- try to do an original boot.


I left the current box unplugged overnight and tried "booting it" Saturday night, and it still hung itself up after the "a few more moments" blue screen. I think it hung itself up somewhere in the boot process and never recovered. I have no remote or button functionality in the "starting up process" (I was told hold down and record on the unit to reformat it, which didn't take).

Here's hoping my replacement lasts. I'll try hooking it up via component on the first boot. *Hopes he has a set of components laying around*


----------



## Ed Campbell

LI-SVT said:


> Durring last week I set the HR20 to record the NASCAR pole qualifying from SD ch 5 NY. In addition I set to record the news program following it as padding. When 12a came down I decided to test the padding ability. I went to the mini guide and found the news program. I hit the record button and the R in the guide went away for both the NASCAR show and the news show. I then selected the NASCAR show and hit the R...nothing. Next I selected info and set up the recording that way. After all was ok I checked the guide. No R for NASCAR. I selected it again, now in the full guide and pressing R would still not record the show. I then selected the item in the guide and set up a series link for this program. I padded it for 3hrs. The program recorded with the additional three hours.


If you're trying to do all this immediately after the download/reboot, there could well have been information missing in the Guide that screwed up the process.

And this is a good place to emphasize the point that what we get to see on our screens certainly isn't all the data that controls our Record commands, preferences, etc..

My wife and I regularly watch the EPL Review -- a weekend roundup of football matches from the UK. It's produced by Sky TV in the UK and shows here in the US over Fox Soccer Channel and Setanta [a subscription channel - 615].

During the years with only an SD receiver, the years following when we used our HR10-250, and now with the HR20, I've never succeeded in setting 1st run ONLY for that show -- on Fox Soccer Channel and its predecessor. Looking into the ToDo list, we'd always find the several repeats listed to record and my only workaround was to tell the critters to keep only 1 copy -- which it would record and rerecord and rerecord.

Now that I subscribe to Setanta -- carrying the same show with the same description [usually at the same time; but, with not as many repeats] -- I set that offering as 1st run ONLY and get 1st run ONLY.

Never got a satisfactory answer from D* or Fox. I'm not about to start harassing Setanta -- since they got it right.


----------



## purpledave

For a couple of the downloads, I was not getting 11.1 [CBS] at all on the HR20[771 & Not Acquired], even though I have good signal strength on the HR10-250[Signal Strengeth in the 70's], and good reception on the Mits input.

Now with 12a, I occasionally get 11.1 {Frequency 10}. Of course for the Super Bowl, for the Pebble Beach Open and for the Grammys.... no 11.1 on the HR20.

Zip: 80921

]


----------



## Ed Campbell

nick1817 said:


> I left the current box unplugged overnight and tried "booting it" Saturday night, and it still hung itself up after the "a few more moments" blue screen. I think it hung itself up somewhere in the boot process and never recovered. I have no remote or button functionality in the "starting up process" (I was told hold down and record on the unit to reformat it, which didn't take).
> 
> Here's hoping my replacement lasts. I'll try hooking it up via component on the first boot. *Hopes he has a set of components laying around*


Not so incidentally, the component cables that usually come with the HR20 are crap. They sufficed to boot up and run with the HDMI afterwards -- but, unlike a digital signal, component is using analog and quality makes a difference.

I thought I was getting serious color problems all of a sudden with my TV whenever I fiddled with HD using the component hookup from the HR20. Something I read here sparked a response in my ancient brain -- realizing cable quality made a difference in this case -- and I searched out a set of unused component cables from the various HR10's I'd had till I eventually got one that worked  -- hooked 'em up and discovered that there wasn't anything wrong with my TV. Color landed right on the button.

But, I stick with HDMI anyway. Digital rules!


----------



## BubblePuppy

Recorded Desperate Housewives, on ABC 9HD, last night while watching the Grammys.
This morning I went to list DH was there so I tried to play it. Nothing but black screen. All the functions worked, FF,REW,skip blah blah blah but the screen remained black. The time bar showed a recording length of 1:01 but I have an hour and one minute of black screen.:nono2: 
I did a RBR and still nothing. *This has never happened to me on any other release. *I have had a few other one of issues with this release that I didn't do a post about because those issues never returned. Now I hope this problem won't recur.


----------



## nick1817

*begins newbie question*

My local CBS provider has yet to "sign off" and give direct TV the rights to air it in HD. However, I can pick it up fine, OTA. I have a little set of HD rabbit ears right now, and was told I can hook this up through my HR-20.

So would my guide look like this for channels that I can already get locally via my satellite?

05 WMC
05-1 MENBC
05-2 ANT Channel 5

In other words, would I pick up three, or 4 for that matter of NBC (2 from the dish, two from the OTA)? If so, is there a way to make them not show up in the guide?


----------



## LameLefty

> But, I stick with HDMI anyway. Digital rules!


Remember that thought when HDCP starts up soon and your box mis-sets a flag somewhere and won't let you watch your show over HDMI . . .


----------



## GBFAN

BubblePuppy said:


> Recorded Desperate Housewives, on ABC 9HD, last night while watching the Grammys.
> This morning I went to list DH was there so I tried to play it. Nothing but black screen. All the functions worked, FF,REW,skip blah blah blah but the screen remained black. The time bar showed a recording length of 1:01 but I have an hour and one minute of black screen.:nono2:
> I did a RBR and still nothing. *This has never happened to me on any other release. *I have had a few other one of issues with this release that I didn't do a post about because those issues never returned. Now I hope this problem won't recur.


I have had this happen on previous loads and doing a FF then hitting play would make the picture appear and then you could rewind and watch it.


----------



## mpiscitello

pgiralt said:


> My HR20 hasn't recorded anything all day. I went to turn it on this evening around 10 p.m. and it remained off. All the LEDs were off. Both the remote and front-panel button did not work. It is normally in standby when I'm not using it because the Harmony 880 takes care of turning it off.
> 
> The really strange part was a RBR did not fix it. When I hit the RBR, the power LED turned on dimly for a second (as it normally does when I do a RBR) however the HR20 never came back to life. I even tried pressing the power button a few times.
> 
> During this time I confirmed the HR20 did indeed have power because I could hear the HD still spinning.


This exact scenerio happened to me on Saturday night. Unit was in standby and went to power up finding the same as above. RBR once caused the blue LED to come on briefly dim - pressed again and it seemed to take causing the unit to startup. I think I left it on a MPEG4 local channel the night before.

No OTA
127-129 temp (enclosed cab w/ powered vent)
No Networking


----------



## bobojay

So far the only problems I've had are the usual guide tearing issue, pinkie (which I consider very, very minor), and occasional picture lockup on FF for a few seconds. That's it!
I have 26 series links setup right now with component hookup, no OTA or network activation. Simple setup......


----------



## xptslpe

update on my issue with 0x12a
Can't change channels while recording live tv
I get a "live tv conflict" error. Available tuners are recording Select one of them to tune to ....

I have to stop recording to change channels.
Tried RBR, did not help.
What should I try next?


----------



## BubblePuppy

GBFAN said:


> I have had this happen on previous loads and doing a FF then hitting play would make the picture appear and then you could rewind and watch it.


Nope,nada,zero. I tried every trick play in the book, 61 minutes of blackness.

Edit:I have now unplugged and took out the card. I'm going to let the unit sit for a few minutes and fire it back up to see if this helps.


----------



## bsmithFX4

I had a mild black screen issue yesterday. I was gone over the weekend, and had left one of my HR20's on GSN (MPEG 2, SD). I always turn the unit off (standby) when I am done watching TV. When I turned the unit back on on Sunday afternoon, the screen was black. I hit menu just to see if the unit was frozen, but the menu came up. Then I hit Guide, and it came up. So I switched to a different channel and the picture came back. Went back to GSN, and it was fine. Nothing major, but odd nonetheless.

The last time I had to do an RBR due to a BSD was when the unit was off over a weekend also. Maybe there is some sort of correlation to having the unit in standby for 48 + hours??? Although, my other HR20, which was also off for the same period of time, did not have any issues when it was turned back on, but it was left on a local MPEG 4 HD channel (over the sat).


----------



## jackm

I had the HR20 unplugged - moving things around in the living room - when I plugged in the HR20 - the new download began. Everything was fine for a few hours...had Discovery HD on...and when I came into the room - everything was in Pink. Turned off the receiver - back on - everything still pink. Had everything in Pink all evening. Then Sunday morning - we had a power outage...receiver rebooted itself when the power came back on ...and everything so far has been fine. Strange.....


----------



## lucky13

Date and Time of Recording
2/11 11 AM

Title of Show
This Week

Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location
2-1 OTA WMAR (Baltimore)

Did a REBOOT fix the issue
N/A
Elected to delete rather than unpopulate the guide

This was a manual recording of the second half of the show (11-11:30) on OTA.
Immediately prior, the DVR was recording (successfully) two shows, both MP4 LIL

2-1 is from my secondary OTA market (shouldn't matter, but who knows?)
I usually get a strong signal, but sometimes it takes an extra second or two (or five) to lock in. Could it be that the signal was absent when it started to record?

The OTA antenna (rooftop) for the HR20 is aimed more towards Baltimore. A second RT antenna, aimed toward DC, feeds my H20.

For other info, see my signature.


----------



## BubblePuppy

BubblePuppy said:


> Nope,nada,zero. I tried every trick play in the book, 61 minutes of blackness.
> 
> Edit:I have now unplugged and took out the card. I'm going to let the unit sit for a few minutes and fire it back up to see if this helps.


Well Desperate Housewives is AWOL.....!
Now how can this thing record 61 minutes of black with all the appropriate guide info and recording times and have all the trick plays work?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

jackm said:


> I had the HR20 unplugged - moving things around in the living room - when I plugged in the HR20 - the new download began. Everything was fine for a few hours...had Discovery HD on...and when I came into the room - everything was in Pink. Turned off the receiver - back on - everything still pink. Had everything in Pink all evening. Then Sunday morning - we had a power outage...receiver rebooted itself when the power came back on ...and everything so far has been fine. Strange.....


That's "Super Pinky". I'm curious, if it happens again, does it give you the same problem with component of just HDMI?


----------



## nick1817

I notice a lot of you saying to turn the unit in standby, is this opposed to turning the unit off? Does this cut down on the problems, supposedly? 

I didn't notice this mentioned in the Q/A survey done here recently as an issue.


----------



## Tom Robertson

BubblePuppy said:


> Well Desperate Housewives is AWOL.....!
> Now how can this thing record 61 minutes of black with all the appropriate guide info and recording times and have all the trick plays work?


My VCR would record whatever was available onto tape. If the cable went out, it recorded blank. And that is the philosophy I think all DVRs should adopt:
"When in doubt, record; record whatever is coming down the stream; playback whatever got recorded."

That said, I'm sure you're wondering why it recorded black when all other aspects of your system looked normal. That, indeed, is one of the defects to be chased down still.

Could you please list the info Earl requested:


> *Anyone with NEW recorded black screen*
> 
> * Date and Time of Recording
> * Title of Show
> * Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the [station], or at least your affiliate location
> * Did a REBOOT fix the issue


You might also mention if another recording was underway at the time and what channel that would have been.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## kram

Maybe I'm expecting too much or not using this feature correctly but, if I choose to FF through commercials while viewing a recorded program, shouldn't I be able to stop the FF and resume viewing the program at the exact point the commercials end and the program returns? I know I was able to do this with my TiVO. But I still am unable to do this with the HR20. Instead, I either have to stop the FF before the commercials end or rewind back to the point that they do. 

Is this the way the HR20 is supposed to work???? Doesn't seem like it should be. Does anyone else have this problem? Earl: Do you know if D* is working on a fix?

Thanks.


----------



## Tom Robertson

nick1817 said:


> I notice a lot of you saying to turn the unit in standby, is this opposed to turning the unit off? Does this cut down on the problems, supposedly?
> 
> I didn't notice this mentioned in the Q/A survey done here recently as an issue.


Nick, standby does not power the HR20 off as it still records and receives guide data.

"Survey Says!" don't turn the hr20 off, that increases your likelihood of problems.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich

kram said:


> Maybe I'm expecting too much or not using this feature correctly but, if I choose to FF through commercials while viewing a recorded program, shouldn't I be able to stop the FF and resume viewing the program at the exact point the commercials end and the program returns? I know I was able to do this with my TiVO. But I still am unable to do this with the HR20. Instead, I either have to stop the FF before the commercials end or rewind back to the point that they do.
> 
> Is this the way the HR20 is supposed to work???? Doesn't seem like it should be. Does anyone else have this problem? Earl: Do you know if D* is working on a fix?
> 
> Thanks.


That part that TiVo includes, is their patented Auto-Correction.
Which accounts for your reflex time between "seeing" when to stop, and hitting the play button.


----------



## BubblePuppy

* Date and Time of Recording:*02/11/07 9PM*
* Title of Show:*Desperate Housewives*
* Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the [station], or at least your affiliate location: *9WFTV Orlando-ABC*
* Did a REBOOT fix the issue:*NO*

I was also recording the Grammys :6WKMG Orlando-This recorded just fine.


----------



## nick1817

Tibber-

Maybe this is unique to the HR-20. I previously had a SD Tivo Powered DVR, and still currently have a SD-DVR on my bedroom TV. I turn(ed) these units power off simultaneously with my TV, but it would still record programs if it was scheduled. 

I just want to clarify that I'm not misunderstanding terminology. Standby is a remote command similar to a computer, it goes to "sleep" but still performs some functions. 

The "Turn off all" button which turns "off: the TV and receiver is known to be "problematic"?

To be honest, I'd be more inclined to do neither, if that's the case, and leave the receiver on all the time and just turn off my TV. If the problems' root parallel computers in anyway, Sleep mode won't be exactly stable either.


----------



## SockMonkey

nick1817 said:


> *begins newbie question*


:welcome_s to the forums.



nick1817 said:


> So would my guide look like this for channels that I can already get locally via my satellite?
> 
> 05 WMC
> 05-1 MENBC
> 05-2 ANT Channel 5
> 
> In other words, would I pick up three, or 4 for that matter of NBC (2 from the dish, two from the OTA)?


I'm going to give you an example of what I have and you can try to determine what you'll have from that. For my ABC channel 2 in Baltimore, I have the following in the guide. The second column is the name that shows in the guide.

02 - WMAR - MPEG4 HD Local off dish
02 - BA02 - MPEG2 SD Local off dish
02-1 - WMARDT - OTA HD Local off antenna
02-2 - WMARDT2 - OTA SD (digital) Local off antenna
02-3 - WMARRD - OTA SD Live Doppler Radar/Weather Local off antenna

So, I have 5 channel 2's. In your case, you would not have the first one, but all the others would appear.



nick1817 said:


> If so, is there a way to make them not show up in the guide?


Yes, you can edit the OTA channels that appear under the OTA settings. You can also remove channels from showing up in the guide by setting up a Favorite Channels list.

Bob


----------



## Tom Robertson

nick1817 said:


> Tibber-
> 
> Maybe this is unique to the HR-20. I previously had a SD Tivo Powered DVR, and still currently have a SD-DVR on my bedroom TV. I turn(ed) these units power off simultaneously with my TV, but it would still record programs if it was scheduled.
> 
> I just want to clarify that I'm not misunderstanding terminology. Standby is a remote command similar to a computer, it goes to "sleep" but still performs some functions.
> 
> The "Turn off all" button which turns "off: the TV and receiver is known to be "problematic"?
> 
> To be honest, I'd be more inclined to do neither, if that's the case, and leave the receiver on all the time and just turn off my TV. If the problems' root parallel computers in anyway, Sleep mode won't be exactly stable either.


Nick, the problem is unique (as is the terminology) to the HR20. "Off" is very similar to the Tivo "standby" in that it does record, receive guide data, and is supposed to buffer the current viewing tuner.

And, alas the "turn off all" has some known problems, only in that the HR20 has known problems. Recent releases seem to be better, indicating problems are being fixed.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## klwillis

I had this happen before also haven't been able to recreate the result.

Keith



pgiralt said:


> I had seen this intermitantly before 12A, but now I see it consistently. Pretty much every morning one of the resolution lights is on while the unit is in standby.


----------



## SockMonkey

xptslpe said:


> update on my issue with 0x12a
> Can't change channels while recording live tv
> I get a "live tv conflict" error. Available tuners are recording Select one of them to tune to ....
> 
> I have to stop recording to change channels.
> Tried RBR, did not help.
> What should I try next?


Hello fellow Marylander...

This may be a dumb question, but are you trying to record 2 things and then trying to change channels? If so, you can't.

:welcome_s to the forums.

Bob


----------



## rsblaski

nick1817 said:


> I will try that with this box. I did try, unsuccesfully, to hook up with compenent after it had crashed, to no avail.
> 
> But, you are stating, when my replacement arrives, I should hook up the box with component first, then after it downloads updates, swap back to HDMI?


Both of my hr20s were set up using HDMI.
Some boxes (1 of mine, anyway) will show the entire setup on-screen, while some, apparently, won't.
When doing the setup or 02468 updates, my second box does not show the first screen, but will show everything after that--sat acquisition, etc.
Both boxes are connected to my Denon 4306 using HDMI and from there HDMI to my tv. I have stopped wondering why two boxes, hooked up the same way will act differently, as long as they both continue to work.
I have never needed to use component connections.


----------



## nick1817

SockMonkey said:


> :welcome_s to the forums.
> 
> I'm going to give you an example of what I have and you can try to determine what you'll have from that. For my ABC channel 2 in Baltimore, I have the following in the guide. The second column is the name that shows in the guide.
> 
> 02 - WMAR - MPEG4 HD Local off dish
> 02 - BA02 - MPEG2 SD Local off dish
> 02-1 - WMARDT - OTA HD Local off antenna
> 02-2 - WMARDT2 - OTA SD (digital) Local off antenna
> 02-3 - WMARRD - OTA SD Live Doppler Radar/Weather Local off antenna
> 
> So, I have 5 channel 2's. In your case, you would not have the first one, but all the others would appear.
> 
> Yes, you can edit the OTA channels that appear under the OTA settings. You can also remove channels from showing up in the guide by setting up a Favorite Channels list.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob. The only channel I would want to add from OTA is my local CBS HD. All the others come in fine from my dish. I'd like to remove a few channels as opposed to making a list of my favorites (if that makes sense). I might fiddle with it when I get my replacement receiver.


----------



## DaHound

nick1817 said:


> Tibber-
> 
> To be honest, I'd be more inclined to do neither, if that's the case, and leave the receiver on all the time and just turn off my TV.


I've had my box since October last year and never turn it off. I've never turned the TV on in the morning to a black screen. If the spinning blue lights bother you at night, i.e. bedroom, press both back and forward arrow keys at the same time on the box to gradually dim or turn off with each subsequent press of the keys until they go off.

Tom's right about the incidence of putting it in stand by and problems in the morning. Earl also agrees with not doing it. It's desinged to run 24/7.


----------



## bonscott87

nick1817 said:


> Tibber-
> 
> Maybe this is unique to the HR-20. I previously had a SD Tivo Powered DVR, and still currently have a SD-DVR on my bedroom TV. I turn(ed) these units power off simultaneously with my TV, but it would still record programs if it was scheduled.
> 
> I just want to clarify that I'm not misunderstanding terminology. Standby is a remote command similar to a computer, it goes to "sleep" but still performs some functions.
> 
> The "Turn off all" button which turns "off: the TV and receiver is known to be "problematic"?
> 
> To be honest, I'd be more inclined to do neither, if that's the case, and leave the receiver on all the time and just turn off my TV. If the problems' root parallel computers in anyway, Sleep mode won't be exactly stable either.


The only way to actually turn off any DVR is to unplug it. All you're doing is putting it in standby when you "turn it off".

I remember that early DirecTivo's had issues with stanby and crashing when coming out of it. Basically just don't put it in standby/turn off unless you have a really good reason why you have to.

My arm hurts doctor when I do this.
Then don't to that says the doctor.

Standby is a problem for you.
Then don't put it in standby.


----------



## RunnerFL

nick1817 said:


> I notice a lot of you saying to turn the unit in standby, is this opposed to turning the unit off? Does this cut down on the problems, supposedly?
> 
> I didn't notice this mentioned in the Q/A survey done here recently as an issue.


The only "off" setting for the HR20 is when it is completely unplugged from the wall. Using the pwr button is putting the unit in standby mode.


----------



## jefirdjr

bonus20 said:


> When i go to rewind , the image freezes and it does not change/scroll back as i am rewinding. Therefore it is impossible to determine where I am rewinding to.
> 
> This seems to happen mainly in the 1x or 2x rewind trickplay.
> 
> it is annoying as then I usually have to fast forward because I rewound too far.
> 
> Anyone else getting an issue like this? THis was happening prior to the latest release. Maybe a reboot would fix this??
> 
> Thanks.


I have the same exact problem. Don't know if this happened in earlier RC's, as my box is new, and I have only had 0120, and 012a. I do think though, that the FF is smoother in 12a than it was in 120. But, rewind is jerky, and besides the above problem, when you DO see the video in rewind and hit play, it starts many seconds earlier in the recording than when you pressed play.


----------



## mtnagel

kram said:


> Maybe I'm expecting too much or not using this feature correctly but, if I choose to FF through commercials while viewing a recorded program, shouldn't I be able to stop the FF and resume viewing the program at the exact point the commercials end and the program returns? I know I was able to do this with my TiVO. But I still am unable to do this with the HR20. Instead, I either have to stop the FF before the commercials end or rewind back to the point that they do.
> 
> Is this the way the HR20 is supposed to work???? Doesn't seem like it should be. Does anyone else have this problem? Earl: Do you know if D* is working on a fix?
> 
> Thanks.


As Earl said, the Tivo autocorrection is a patent. Have you tried FF'ing until you see the start of the show and then using the 6 sec replay button several times to get back to the beginning?

But, with that said, the FF'ing on the HR20 leaves a lot to be desired. It is simply dropping too many frames and there is too much delay when starting and stopping FF and doing the jumpback.

It seems like with this release or maybe starting with the last one, FF'ing on SD stuff seems to be a lot smoother and when you press play or jumpback coming out of 3x FF, it actually stops. In HD, when coming out of 3x FF, it stops on a frame and jumps ahead around 12-15 secs, which means 2 or more jumpbacks than would be needed without that weird jump ahead. Add in the delays and it can be frustrating to FF past commercials. I do have hope that the HD will get better since the SD has gotten better with the last couple releases.

So if you want to complain about something, complain about the dropping of too many frames when FF'ing (and RW'ing) and the delays when starting or stopping FF'ing and the replay. And I'll be right there complaining with you.


----------



## mtnagel

DaHound said:


> I've had my box since October last year and never turn it off. I've never turned the TV on in the morning to a black screen. If the spinning blue lights bother you at night, i.e. bedroom, press both back and forward arrow keys at the same time on the box to gradually dim or turn off with each subsequent press of the keys until they go off.
> 
> Tom's right about the incidence of putting it in stand by and problems in the morning. Earl also agrees with not doing it. It's desinged to run 24/7.


FWIW, I have put mine in standby every night since getting it on Oct 13th and I don't have nearly as many or as major issues as other here. In fact, in Craig's survey I do 4 of the 5 things "wrong" and mine has been pretty solid. There are some constant minor bugs (super vertical crop, random screensaver bug), but really nothing too major. I have 40+ SL's and for the most part it records everything I need it to and I can playback and skip commercials on those recordings.

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Dusty

I haven't checked all posting to see if this has been reported.

After upgrading to 0x12a, both HR20 started to have issues with closed caption. One of it just doesn't display CC any more. The other one continues to show it but with hugh pink fonts, even though the setting was otherwise.

I only tried resetting the one that has no CC anymore. The reset has fixed it so far. Don't know how long that is going to last.


----------



## islesfan

Vinny said:


> What happened
> While watching MPEG4 D* local:
> a) Moved cursor to select recording to play.
> b) Pressed play
> c) GUI flickered then changed to 480 and recording didn't begin.
> 
> What I did:
> a) Pressed Exit
> b) Pressed List
> c) Selected recording
> d) Pressed Play and this time it played.
> 
> I never saw this issue before.


Had this issue every time I played back an NHL Center Ice recording from around FA (when they first started recording in the first place) up to 10b, when the problem went away. For me, it hasn't returned since. In my case, I skipped the exit step, just pressed list, then selected the recording again.


----------



## islesfan

tibber said:


> Nick, standby does not power the HR20 off as it still records and receives guide data.
> 
> "Survey Says!" don't turn the hr20 off, that increases your likelihood of problems.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


As I understand it, leaving it on increases the incidence of BSOD when the buffer fills, whereas off increases the incidence of BSB.

Since I'd rather have a BSB (which still records at least), than a BSOD, I always turn mine off.


----------



## xptslpe

SockMonkey said:


> Hello fellow Marylander...
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but are you trying to record 2 things and then trying to change channels? If so, you can't.
> 
> :welcome_s to the forums.
> 
> Bob


Nope, not trying to record 2 things.
I checked my to do list to make sure nothing else is being recorded at the same time.
Thanks for the welcome. glad to be here.


----------



## mridan

islesfan said:


> As I understand it, leaving it on increases the incidence of BSOD when the buffer fills, whereas off increases the incidence of BSB.
> 
> Since I'd rather have a BSB (which still records at least), than a BSOD, I always turn mine off.


I have not had BSOD since leaving unit powered on,had quite a few when I use to turn it off.


----------



## Cobra

I am having a lot of lockups, remote control will not work, rbr, then all is fine. Also, still having a lot of audio dropouts when watching recorded shows via ota. I have had these for the last 2 updates, never before


----------



## Stuart Sweet

islesfan said:


> As I understand it, leaving it on increases the incidence of BSOD when the buffer fills, whereas off increases the incidence of BSB.
> 
> Since I'd rather have a BSB (which still records at least), than a BSOD, I always turn mine off.


That was certainly the conventional wisdom up to version 0x115.

At this point I have been experimenting with both on and standby and so far no problems either way.

The Finding The Cure survey is great but the questions date back to day 1 of the HR20's existence. I don't think we'll have any solid data on performance for versions post 0x119 for several more months. It really seems to me like there was a complete turnaround at the beginning of '07 to focus on stability. I think that when we compile the data, we'll find that things are much more stable now than in, say, September.

So, let your own judgement rule, that's what I'm saying.


----------



## kram

Earl Bonovich said:


> That part that TiVo includes, is their patented Auto-Correction.
> Which accounts for your reflex time between "seeing" when to stop, and hitting the play button.


So, this is the way the HR20 is supposed to work?? Hit or miss -- with no way of knowing when to resume play??


----------



## 430970

kram said:


> So, this is the way the HR20 is supposed to work?? Hit or miss -- with no way of knowing when to resume play??


I'm sure D* wouldn't describe it this way, but yes. Outside of DVRs with Tivo software, no DVR has the auto jump-back feature.

Some DVRs have smoother "trick play"/FF functionality making it easier to determine where you are or simpler "30 second skip" functions, but they all require the extra step of going back somehow unless you get really good at determining the last commercial and are willing to wait 10 seconds until the end of it.

Gotta love patent law.


----------



## kram

mtnagel said:


> Have you tried FF'ing until you see the start of the show and then using the 6 sec replay button several times to get back to the beginning?


Can you tell me where/what the 6-second replay button is? Thanks.


----------



## kram

jcricket said:


> I'm sure D* wouldn't describe it this way, but yes. Outside of DVRs with Tivo software, no DVR has the auto jump-back feature.
> 
> Some DVRs have smoother "trick play"/FF functionality making it easier to determine where you are or simpler "30 second skip" functions, but they all require the extra step of going back somehow unless you get really good at determining the last commercial and are willing to wait 10 seconds until the end of it.
> 
> Gotta love patent law.


Well, that certainly is *not *good news. Guess it's just easier to suffer through the commercials!


----------



## 430970

You can always use the 30-second "slip" and press it (say) 5 or 6 times, which would easily get you most of the way through the commercials.


----------



## carl6

kram said:


> Can you tell me where/what the 6-second replay button is? Thanks.


Two ways you might resolve your problem kram,

First, as mentioned, press the skip back button (directly to the left of the stop button) rather than the play button when you reach the point you want to stop fast forward. If you use FF speed 2, that will normally get you exactly where you want to be. If you're a bit younger than I am, with really good reflexes, you might make it work with FF speed 3.

Second, rather than using FF, use the 30 second "slip" function. Press the skip forward button multiple times for consecutive 30 second slips. Six presses gets you three minutes of slipping.

Carl


----------



## richadam

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some guidelines for reporting issues:
> 
> *Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues*
> 
> How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?
> Do you have networking enabled?
> Do you have OTA enabled?
> Single or Dual tuners inputted


I had a Lockup on Saturday. My son tried to playback a recorded rerun of "That 70's Show."

Waited about 1 minute (the LED on the front did not blink in response to a remote button press)
No network
No OTA
Dual tuners

Hope this helps.


----------



## kram

carl6 said:


> Two ways you might resolve your problem kram,
> 
> First, as mentioned, press the skip back button (directly to the left of the stop button) rather than the play button when you reach the point you want to stop fast forward. If you use FF speed 2, that will normally get you exactly where you want to be. If you're a bit younger than I am, with really good reflexes, you might make it work with FF speed 3.
> 
> Second, rather than using FF, use the 30 second "slip" function. Press the skip forward button multiple times for consecutive 30 second slips. Six presses gets you three minutes of slipping.
> 
> Carl


Thanks very much for this info. I do use FF 2, but that seems to be the culprit. I'll try using the 30-second slip instead.


----------



## Pakratt

jackm said:


> I had the HR20 unplugged - moving things around in the living room - when I plugged in the HR20 - the new download began. Everything was fine for a few hours...had Discovery HD on...and when I came into the room - everything was in Pink. Turned off the receiver - back on - everything still pink. Had everything in Pink all evening. Then Sunday morning - we had a power outage...receiver rebooted itself when the power came back on ...and everything so far has been fine. Strange.....


Do you use HDMI? I've had this problem b4. I could correct it by using the remote for the TV and changing the source until I got back to the HDMI input. Picture returned to normal.


----------



## shendley

Had a trick play issue when I powered up the machine. It came onto a local Mpeg 4 HD station and when I pressed play it showed a buffer just as it should. But both rewind and FF were not smooth and the skip to end of recording feature just didn't appear to work at all. I then just tried it again. It was still tuned to the same local Mpeg 4 HD station and this time the rewind and FF seemed to behave well enough but when I skipped to end it brought me to the beginning of a show that, according to the info, began 2 hrs before! I couldn't figure out a way to actually get back to live without changing channels and coming back to the station without the buffer.


----------



## nikwax

litzdog911 said:


> "- -" works when you're deleting Series Link entries, but not in the To Do List. I think you just press "Stop" on the remote to quickly remove To Do List entries.


nope


----------



## Earl Bonovich

nikwax said:


> nope


Nope what?

- - does delete entries from the Prioritizer and your MyPlaylist
Hitting STOP on an item from the ToDo list, does cancel the recording.


----------



## brittonx

DaHound said:


> Are you sure your problems aren't being caused by the 100+ inches of snow you just got up there? :lol:


We've been fortunate here to only have about one foot of snow here. It looks like we may get another foot Wednesday. Not too bad.


----------



## richlife

jcricket said:


> To be fair Earl, what you're suggesting (less issues to report) is also possible. One might expect, however, that the issues posts would be replaced with a "working for me" or "best build ever" series of posts, given the amount of responses/interest....


Wow! Take two days off and suddenly people are complaining there aren't enough problems being reported?!

I've stayed out of Issues because there are none. I posted that in Discussion on day 2 (Just before GA). Just so no one misunderstands -- I have had no problems at all with 12A. Every CE and general release so far has gotten better and better.

I forced 12A on Thurs, 2/8 and have tuned to ESPN HD everytime I go into Standby (3 or 4 times a day for several to 9 hours) and have never seen a BSB (what some insist on calling BSOD). Great release! Thanks to Earl and D*.


----------



## Bajanjack

Earl Bonovich said:


> That part that TiVo includes, is their patented Auto-Correction.
> Which accounts for your reflex time between "seeing" when to stop, and hitting the play button.


I know we've discussed this to death, but if the "jump back" button was consistent and more accurate with the actual time it jumped back we could be more accurate when coming out of a commercial. This continues to be a source of frustration for me whether watching football games or other shows.......


----------



## tc3400

I now have red dots on Fox from Orlando. It is the only channel effected so far.


----------



## toph

Channel 8-1 WFLA OTA


Today at 6:20pm I arrived home and turned on my HR20 from standby mode. I rewound several minutes to see the weather forcast. As the program rewound, I noticed that the display changed from the evening news to Rachele Ray 4 - 5pm, then to Days of Our Lives 2-3pm. 

There was no issue with the video, but the play indicator was at the end of the buffer (far right). The display problem did not clear when I caught back up to real time. Changing channels did clear the issue. I'm certain I've seen other reports of this issue in these forums.


----------



## STEVEN-H

I was watching FOX News 360 and punched in 3.1 my local NBC OTA to watch Heroes. When I select previous channel button it goes to 3 my NBC local on sat. if I press again it goes to ch 360 Fox News and will toggle between 3 and 360. I went to 360 four or five times and either selected 3.1 in the program guide or punched it in and it first goes to 3 ten the 360. It will not go back to 3.1. 3.1 was recording with series record.


----------



## shaun-ohio

i am having audio problems now, the digital channels that play surround sound, on things that i have recorded, first it will start out playing ok, with dolby surround, then all of a sudden a commercial comes on, so i ff, then it will change to left and right front speakers only, with the subwoofer, also if i ff, it will stick and not stop, i have to do a rr, to get it to play again.


----------



## DarthGeek

My local CBS channel 3 (WWMT - Grand Rapids) has audio squeaks/pops every few minutes, sometimes accompanied by visual distortions. This happens regardless of the time of day during HD broadcast shows (specifically the Superbowl, CSI Miami, Criminal Minds, and the Grammys). 

Local Fox channel 17 (WXMI) frequently sounds like it has a 1/2 second echo in the sound (most recently during tonight's 24). This seems to come and go seemingly at random (I've tried pausing, skipping backwards, rewinding, and changing channels). OTA for this channel works just fine.

Local channel 13 (WZZM) will mute for a couple of words every few minutes (my stereo's 5.1 decoding light will turn off then back on again). Most recently during Sunday's Desperate Housewives episode.

All other HD channels seem to work fine (I'm guessing the locals are MPEG-4 and the others are not?). 

I have:

HDMI to TV (Sony 1080i CRT Projection)
Digital audio out to stereo
Native Mode is off


----------



## terrapin

Audio terribly out of sync (mpeg4 local) after standby, pinky lives 
Changed channel to ota and back to m4, audio restored

Entering the guide, the in-guide picture and audio froze for about 5-7 seconds, unable to scroll.
Exit and return to guide, no freezing

All SL's recorded over the weekend using mpeg4 sat feed (I don't trust SL ota recording anymore, guess I'll try it with something not crucial)

Will report more this week (working weekends)


----------



## Jace

Issue: Just arrived home from weekend away, took update on Saturday 2/10. Both my HR20's had no video, I would get the channel banner, but no video. Had to restart both to get video back up. Missed all my recordings from Sunday and today.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Jace said:


> Issue: Just arrived home from weekend away, took update on Saturday 2/10. Both my HR20's had no video, I would get the channel banner, but no video. Had to restart both to get video back up. Missed all my recordings from Sunday and today.


Ouch! I do know that pain very well.

Do you remember what channels the "live" tuners were supposed to be tuned to?
What were the last recorded shows/times/channels recorded and same for the first that were missed?
Where the units in standby before you left?

And then the general list of questions:
How many items on your prioritizer list?
TV and connection type?
satellite and switch?
OTA enabled?
Network enabled?

Sorry for your problems, but hope your information will help others,
Tom


----------



## chris1207

last night got WSD after unit locked while recording and wanting to change channel. Only one program was being recorded at that time, so other tuner would be free to switch.

After several reboots, comes back up to channel 11 and was stuck on 8. 11 was the target of the failed change. When trying to switch to another channel, get WSD.

Reboots will either go back to channel 11 or loop into another reboot then channel 11. 

Unit is running at 127 degrees. 

DTV is sending another unit. They're not aware I'm on x12a.

While in the channel 11 working mode can reestablish link to the network and the internet.

"List" generates the message that DVR service is not activated on my account.

DTV says not to worry about that message.


----------



## Rambler

0x12a caused a loss of my network connection, and I no longer have Music & Photos viewable, even after trying to reconnect. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Recieved 12a in the National Release...

*What I did to produce the issue:*
I was half way through watching a program I had pre-recorded (MPEG-4) "My Name Is Earl". Had to leave so I turned off my plasma panel and put my HR-20 in standby. When I returned several hours later, I took my HR-20 out of standby and discovered that the HR-20 was stuck at "Do You Want To Delete This Recording"

*The Resolution:*
The issue didn't lock up the unit. I was surprised it didn't time out and return to whatever channel I was tunned to before I started watching the program. I was able to choose NO and then restart and watch the recording.

If this is a new feature... My Bad. If not, chalk in up to a minor annoyance.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Recieved 12a in the National Release...

*What I did to produce the issue:*
While changing formats on the HR-20, I get loss of audio...

*The Resolution:*
Details below on my configuration. I was watching a non DD 5.1, SD channel and was able to reproduce the issue many times.


----------



## dvrblogger

Jace said:


> Issue: Just arrived home from weekend away, took update on Saturday 2/10. Both my HR20's had no video, I would get the channel banner, but no video. Had to restart both to get video back up. Missed all my recordings from Sunday and today.


I had this same issue but after a few channel changes the video came back and all of my recordings played fine.


----------



## dvrblogger

Rambler said:


> 0x12a caused a loss of my network connection, and I no longer have Music & Photos viewable, even after trying to reconnect. Anyone else experience this?


can you still pass the network test under "settings",setup,network ?
what PC server are you using ? could your IP address haev changed and your server need to "allow"/"approve" the new IP address ?


----------



## jcwest

Earl:

I know it's out of your control "I think" but IMHO the 12a CE went National way before there was enough time to properly test the release.

J C


----------



## mtnagel

jcricket said:


> no DVR has the auto jump-back feature.


That is incorrect. I've confirmed that the Time Warner SD and HD DVR's have an autocorrection feature. I also think someone said Comcast's did too (but I'd have to go back and look). Microsoft's Replay TV had it. I've also read that some VCR's back in the day had a form of it, which could invalidate TiVo's patent due to prior art (but I'm not patent attorney). Now, you can chose who to go after and who not to go after for patent infringement, but D* also has an agreement with TiVo that they will not infringe on any of their patents.

Besides knowing that TW's have it, all the rest I've got from here or the rest of the internet, so you can take that for what it's worth.


----------



## mtnagel

kram said:


> Thanks very much for this info. I do use FF 2, but that seems to be the culprit. I'll try using the 30-second slip instead.


Just an FYI, the 30 sec slip isn't really 30 secs on multipe presses. It was confirmed by me and another person that there is like an extra 20 secs added to 5 or 6 skips. Throw that in with the fact that not every commercial is exactly 30 seconds (some are 15 and some station promo's or news has a quick 5 sec spot on what's coming up) and I think using the 30 sec skip is worse than FFing (obviously just my opinion). If you use 2x FF and then do maybe 2-3 replays, that might be good enough. Or maybe it will require one or two or three more. Give that try.


----------



## mtnagel

litzdog911 said:


> "- -" works when you're deleting Series Link entries, but not in the To Do List. I think you just press "Stop" on the remote to quickly remove To Do List entries.
> 
> 
> nikwax said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope
Click to expand...

What do you mean nope? Pressing the STOP button when you are highlighting a listing in the To Do List will delete it from the To Do List.

Oops, just saw Earl's almost exact same post.


----------



## mtnagel

Bajanjack said:


> I know we've discussed this to death, but if the "jump back" button was consistent and more accurate with the actual time it jumped back we could be more accurate when coming out of a commercial. This continues to be a source of frustration for me whether watching football games or other shows.......


I know others have said this, but how are you testing this?

I've tested it using HDNet's Test Patterns, which has a timer in it and the 6 sec replay is basically always 6 secs for me. When I press it 5 times, I get 31 secs sometimes, but I'd say it's close enough.

I think the source of frustration is actually all the dropped frames when FFing that makes it difficult to actually see when the show starts and the commercials stop. I think with this or the last release, it's gotten better with SD stuff, but it's still bad with HD stuff. I think when (if?) they improve that, then it will be easier to come out of FF and use the 6 sec replay to get back to the beginning (and they need to remove the annoying delays when doing trickplay on HD stuff).


----------



## mtnagel

Radio Enginerd said:


> Recieved 12a in the National Release...
> 
> *What I did to produce the issue:*
> I was half way through watching a program I had pre-recorded (MPEG-4) "My Name Is Earl". Had to leave so I turned off my plasma panel and put my HR-20 in standby. When I returned several hours later, I took my HR-20 out of standby and discovered that the HR-20 was stuck at "Do You Want To Delete This Recording"
> 
> *The Resolution:*
> The issue didn't lock up the unit. I was surprised it didn't time out and return to whatever channel I was tunned to before I started watching the program. I was able to choose NO and then restart and watch the recording.
> 
> If this is a new feature... My Bad. If not, chalk in up to a minor annoyance.


Hmmm... Interesting. I guess the solution would be to stop the playback before putting the unit in standby.


----------



## dg28

*The Problem*: Since this update, whenever I rewind live tv and then try to fast forward and catch up, two problems occur: (1) the unit will not properly fast forward back to live tv. The unit stops while in ff and the button has to be re-pushed several times. Even after several attempts, the unit will not properly "catch-up" to live tv, and; (2) Between fast forwards while resuming play, audio drop-outs occur. 
*The (Temporary) Solution: *The only cure for both of these problems seems to be changing the channel and then returning to the channel I was watching. Obvioulsy, this is not an acceptable solution. 
*When it occurs:* While watching any channel live from the dish or OTA, after rewinding, during the ff process.
*My Set Up:* Component to tv, digital out for sound from HR20. Networking not enabled.


----------



## u078356

Encountered my first 0x12a issue:

Watching SD channel recorded program (satellite, not OTA).

Stopped program.

Went to List and deleted program.

From list, selected My Name is Earl recording (SD recording).

Screen went to the preview window, where I normally select "Play."

I pressed the ">" button to play. System locked up. Preview window in the top right corner went black.

RBR

<EDIT>
•How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up?
About a minute until I hit RBR. I wasn't able to do anything via the remote, so it was fairly clearly locked up.
•Do you have networking enabled?
No
•Do you have OTA enabled?
No
•Single or Dual tuners inputted
Dual
# Does the front panel work? Didn't check
# Does the remote work? No
# What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to? 39 (local SD "CW" network)
# Did a reset restore functionality? Yes
# If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system? 
Not that I know of.

After re-boot, I was able to get back into Earl and run the program as anticipated.

David


----------



## jimbowen72

mpiscitello said:


> This exact scenerio happened to me on Saturday night. Unit was in standby and went to power up finding the same as above. RBR once caused the blue LED to come on briefly dim - pressed again and it seemed to take causing the unit to startup. I think I left it on a MPEG4 local channel the night before.
> 
> No OTA
> 127-129 temp (enclosed cab w/ powered vent)
> No Networking


Ditto here. Frozen while in Standby (channel was left on MPEG4 local, CBS), unable to turn back on. No front panel/remote response. HDD was chirping normally. 1st RBR caused power LED to 'blip'... immediately thought "oh great... I just zapped it with static". However 2nd RBR was successful. Immediately began recording Heroes & 24 (both MPEG4 locals) once re-booted, and was asked to either switch to one of those channels or stop recording one of them, as the unit still thought the live TV channel was CBS. Proceeded normally from there, albeit losing 15 minutes of both shows.

This is the first freeze-up of my unit since 10b was forced back in Dec. The only other bugs I've had since then were an occasional Pinky and the unsychronized channel number/program title timing in the channel banner when changing channels (still needs some work). No OTA or Networking hooked up. No Manual or Keyword Auto Records. Only SL's programmed from the guide.


----------



## KurtV

Date and Time of Recording: 8:00-10:00 PM CST 12 Feb 07
Title of Show: 24
Channel: OTA, WVUEDT FOX 8.1, New Orleans
Audio output type: Dolby Digital 
Output: HDMI to TV and Optical to amp
Is it repeatable: Yes

While audio/video drops have been a minor problem/annoyance in the past on OTA recordings, this was much worse (though not unwatchable with the aid of some brown liquor). Problem seemed to be at its worst for the first couple of minutes after slipping past commercials. I am also seeing "pinky" for the first time with this software release.

__________________
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HR-20 (connected to TV via HDMI and receiver via optical)
Native On
DD On
480i output disabled in Hr-20

Samsung HL-S4666W TV
Samsung Receiver/DVD Player

If you're going through hell, keep going. --- Churchill


----------



## mjwagner

I had my first major problem with 0x12a last night since I DL'd it during the window. I was doing a time shift of 24 on my local fox HD channel (MPEG4). ie. I was watching it while it was still recording. About 20 minutes into the show or so it started to seriously pixelate and the audio started dropping out. Basically it became unwatchable. I checked my other MPEG4 stations and they were all the same. Checked MPEG 2 HD channels and some SD channels, also checked some OTA versions of my local HD channels and all were fine. Then I checked the MPEG4 HD local channels, including fox, on my H20 upstairs and they were fine. The picture and sound problems on the MPEG4 channels on my HR20 continued off and on all evening till I finally gave up and went upstairs to watch on my H20.
The problem is on the live signal on the HR20 but at the very same time my H20 plays the same exact channel just fine. It is also intermittent in that, as an example, CSI:Miami played perfectly for about the first 10 minutes and then started to break up and was pretty much unwatchable for about 15 minutes or so, then cleared up and was fine for some time, then went back to being unwatchable. Everything was fine on my H20 during the same time. This morning my MPEG4 locals seem fine.
Very weird.
I did try a couple of things to fix the problem. All had no effect that I could see. Stoped all recording, watched the live feed rather than the recording, and did a RBR.


----------



## Tom_S

Had my first issue which required a reboot. Lost all Closed Captioning, every channel. Everything else was functioning fine so I waited until I went to bed and RBR'd. This morning everything seems A-OK


----------



## Bajanjack

Okay...here is a new one for me....I have a series link set for CSI Miami which begins at 10pm. I noticed around 10:30 it was not recording. I went to the guide and instead of showing the "R" there was an orange circle with an "X" through it, along with a little star to the right of the circle.....I deleted the series link and went to redo it and a conflict screen came up which showed "24" set to record from 9-10, and heroes set to record from 9-10:01....I changed the series link on heroes to end at 10pm and then did a new series link for CSI Miami to record from 10-11pm....same problem....the conflict screen came up again(Heroes still showed as ending at 10:01pm even though I had changed it to 10pm)and the same symbols showed up for Miami.., however Miami would not show up in the "to do list"...............can someone please tell me what these symbols mean & what is going on?


----------



## EJB

We currently have parental controls turned on. Last night, my wife and I started to watch 24 about 15 minutes after it started. When we selected it from list, it went to a black screen and never gave us the "unlock" prompt. At first I thought it was frozen, but I went into Menu, Parental and unlocked for 4 hours and it started to play fine.

ejb


----------



## hasan

Jace said:


> Issue: Just arrived home from weekend away, took update on Saturday 2/10. Both my HR20's had no video, I would get the channel banner, but no video. Had to restart both to get video back up. Missed all my recordings from Sunday and today.


I was able to cure this problem 2 out of the 3 times I had it by simply turning the HR20 off and then back on again (put in standby, come back out, using power button). The 3rd time I had to do a reset. This problem is new to me with the last two CEs that went national. I've had my box about 5 months with very few and only minor problems, up to this point. This is a major problem, as would be missed recordings. I've had no missed recordings, and no black screens up to these last two releases. Note: I still have full menu control via the remote when I get the black screen...I can do anything from the menu I like, but I don't get any video or audio ...in other words, it won't "play back" either live or recorded material.

It hasn't done it in the last 3 days or so.

See my sig for setup questions.


----------



## paulyjsob

I had the HR20 installed last night and right off the bat the HD picture looked really bad. The installer told me a "software update will be available soon" to resolve your issue. Discovery HD looks good, but all other HP channels look grainy.
My TV is a Philips 51PW9363. The HR20 is connected to the TV via 6' HDMI cable with a HDMI to DVI adapter. 
Besides bad HD quality, the menus are cut off on one side of the screen. 
Thanks!


----------



## christo76

Audio drop outs during Mythbusters
Recorded Sunday afternoon (around 2 i think Central)
Discovery Channel, non-HD, Non-DD
Several times the audio dropped out.

Audio drop outs during Heroes
Recorded monday night, @7pm Central.
MPeg4 Satelite local channel. NBC 4
Several audio drop outs, specific ones that stick in mind seem to be when a blond is talking (Claire to her father, or Nikki to people she is trying to kill)

Major Audio drop/Pixelation during "Two and a Half Men"
Recorded Monday night around 7 central.
Local OTA HD, CBS 58-1
I've only watched 10 minutes of it so far and there has been major pixelation and audio loss. No sign of any blond girl factor.

I did not recheck signal strength, but everytime I have it has come out at 100%


----------



## Bajanjack

Bajanjack said:


> Okay...here is a new one for me....I have a series link set for CSI Miami which begins at 10pm. I noticed around 10:30 it was not recording. I went to the guide and instead of showing the "R" there was an orange circle with an "X" through it, along with a little star to the right of the circle.....I deleted the series link and went to redo it and a conflict screen came up which showed "24" set to record from 9-10, and heroes set to record from 9-10:01....I changed the series link on heroes to end at 10pm and then did a new series link for CSI Miami to record from 10-11pm....same problem....the conflict screen came up again(Heroes still showed as ending at 10:01pm even though I had changed it to 10pm)and the same symbols showed up for Miami.., however Miami would not show up in the "to do list"...............can someone please tell me what these symbols mean & what is going on?


Here is "Keefer34's post in the regular thread..eerily similar to mine above...what is going on?

Originally Posted by keefer34 
Recorded Heros from 8-9, info shows ending @ 9:01. 24 recorded from 7-9. CSI: Miami scheduled to record from 9-10. I checked the guide and to do list before I left home @ 7:00, no conflicts, everything looks good. Returned home @ 9:30 and expected the record light to be on, it wasn't. History shows CSI:Miami cancelled, no explanation, no conflicts showing up. Glad I have DNS to record CSI, just not in HD.
24 showed to end at 9 so even though Heros ended at 9:01 shouldn't CSI:Miami have recorded? It wasn't a signal problem because CSI was playing when I got home.


----------



## jal

paulyjsob said:


> I had the HR20 installed last night and right off the bat the HD picture looked really bad. The installer told me a "software update will be available soon" to resolve your issue. Discovery HD looks good, but all other HP channels look grainy.
> My TV is a Philips 51PW9363. The HR20 is connected to the TV via 6' HDMI cable with a HDMI to DVI adapter.
> Besides bad HD quality, the menus are cut off on one side of the screen.
> Thanks!


I had this problem on a Sony TV (e.g. the menu being cut off). I realized my TV was not set to FULL, but was on another setting. It caused the picture to be distorted and the menus to be cut off (e.g. too large for the screen). Perhaps you have a similar issue.


----------



## paulyjsob

jal said:


> I had this problem on a Sony TV (e.g. the menu being cut off). I realized my TV was not set to FULL, but was on another setting. It caused the picture to be distorted and the menus to be cut off (e.g. too large for the screen). Perhaps you have a similar issue.


I'll check that out tonight. Thanks!


----------



## greenwave

Trick play issues still present in 12a, specifically the pixellation during FF 1x, 2x and 3x (didn't test 4x) on MPEG 4 channels and, more importantly, still have the bizarre issue during FF 1x and 2x where it jumps ahead, then back, then ahead, etc., so that you are seeing frames out of order when FF. I thought that issue was fixed long ago?


----------



## jdmac29

AUDIO DROPOUT WITH PIXELATION
Recorded Heroes last night WMC 5 MEMPHIS, TN MPEG 4 
Watching playback was when audio dropouts came with pixelation. 


TRICKPLAY, HOLDING DOWN 6 SECONDS REWIND FOR 3 SECONDS SOMETIMES WILL GO TO START OF SHOW AND OTHER TIMES IT WILL NOT.


----------



## nick1817

jdmac29 said:


> AUDIO DROPOUT WITH PIXELATION
> Recorded Heroes last night WMC 5 MEMPHIS, TN MPEG 4
> Watching playback was when audio dropouts came with pixelation.


WMC Memphis 5 was skethcy all night last night. I was recording on in SD, because I'm waiting on a replacement HR-20, but I was watching live OTA Deal or No Deal and it was un-watchable due to pixelation and audio drop out. So I think it was the local.


----------



## marty45714

Hey, I just saw two posters with the same issue that I've experienced. Basically, the DVR will start recording, go into some kind of freeze-up and then continue recording until you give it the "one finger salute" or it uses up every damn bit of disk space available. Please fix. Here are a couple of similar reports:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Slyster*  
_Listen to what happened to my HR20... which, btw, worked VERY well for the last few months... until this last update... last night I recorded the news in HD (a series link I've always had set)... and it stuck on!!!!!

By the time I checked it tonight, it was up to 25 HOURS of recorded material... IN HD! I lost like 70 PROGRAMS I had saved up for months!  (mostly SD) and ONLY the 4 that had the "K" were left. So I couldn't stop it so I HAD to push reset and of course the screwed recording was deleted...

... I went from 10% free to %96 free.

HOW CAN THIS BE? This is SO bad I can't believe it.._

The exact same thing happened to me a few weeks ago. I am not running the 12a update (but rather the 120 update before it). I assumed this problem was related to a guide issue not telling the HR20 to stop recording the 30 minute show after 30 minutes but I don't know. Mine recorded all night, the next morning, and all the next day until I looked to see what the heck my wife had it recording. I had 10 % left. I lost several programs.

Has anyone else had this problem (I've only heard of 2 times) or is this a very isolated problem?


----------



## marty45714

I thought you (DirecTV) had solved this issue, because I hadn't seen it since 0x119. However, it happened again last night. I have the HR-20 set up to record the 11 o'clock news from the local OTA station. It recorded black/blank. Same symptoms as always: you can't fast forward or rewind. The picture shows nothing but black.


----------



## mOOn

Monday, February 12,2007

Star Trek: Voyager (Spike TV)
Audio Dropouts

Heroes on Local WLWT Channel 5, and CSI:Miami, Local CBS,
Pixelation and smearing consistently around the whites of eyes. If an actor moved across the screen, it left an obvious trail of pixelation from the eyes, sometimes halfway across the screen. Fast movement would leave a dark cloud behind the actor well across the screen especially in the trail of their hair.

If I delete something from the my playlist using the dialogue box on the left hand side of the screen and the show is playing, it leaves the show on the list. If I select it, the show goes to black screen with the playbar showing an hour is available. Of course, it has been deleted. Minor issue since choosing another show eliminates the black screen.

The most annoying is the very poor video quality on the HiDef locals. Very distracting when trying to concentrate on the program.


----------



## dragonbait

We were watching _Desperate Housewives _and the recording ended about a minute before the end. Wife was upset. I was hoping that the end of _DH_ was on the beginning of the _Brothers & Sisters_ recording. So I quickly hit Yes, Delete. When the Play List came up I immediately hit pause to freeze _24_ in the PIG since we were recording that and did not want spoilers. I then quickly highlighted _Brothers & Sisters _and hit select and then hit select on Play. At that point the box froze. The PIG changed to a gray screen instead of the paused image from _24_ and the pause icon was still visible. I did this sequence of button presses fairly quickly. I do not know if _Desperate Housewives _was still in the listing or not.

I did not see any response from the power light to any button presses.

Had to do a RBR.

Of course as expected I had 2 instances of the _24_ episode in the play list. In the first instance the picture froze at 45 minutes, which is when the box locked up. The picture stayed frozen until the recording ended 1 minute later - most likely the point when I RBR.

_24_ recording was occurring on the MPEG4 feed for WFLX 29
I think the other tuner was on MPEG4 feed for WPEC 12 as _How I met Your Mother_ had just finished recording at 8:30.

Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues 
•How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up? 
About a minute until I hit RBR. 
•Do you have networking enabled? 
Yes
•Do you have OTA enabled? 
Yes
•Single or Dual tuners inputted
Dual


----------



## tstarn

marty45714 said:


> I thought you (DirecTV) had solved this issue, because I hadn't seen it since 0x119. However, it happened again last night. I have the HR-20 set up to record the 11 o'clock news from the local OTA station. It recorded black/blank. Same symptoms as always: you can't fast forward or rewind. The picture shows nothing but black.


Hey Marty. Just so you know, everyone got a forced national release of 12a on Saturday morning. So you are running 12a, not 120. But as you can see in this thread, there are some black screen problems related to 12a as well. I had the same thing happen last week with 120, for a Poker After Dark show on my local NBC affiliate. Hadn't seen the original BSOD since back in the day.


----------



## jediphish

Crop mode (480i) still suffers from double vertical stretch. Playing with cruise control buttons sometimes resolves the problem, but even that is spotty, not to mention a PITA.

Was watching DISC, channel 278.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

mtnagel said:


> Just an FYI, the 30 sec slip isn't really 30 secs on multipe presses. It was confirmed by me and another person that there is like an extra 20 secs added to 5 or 6 skips. Throw that in with the fact that not every commercial is exactly 30 seconds (some are 15 and some station promo's or news has a quick 5 sec spot on what's coming up) and I think using the 30 sec skip is worse than FFing (obviously just my opinion). If you use 2x FF and then do maybe 2-3 replays, that might be good enough. Or maybe it will require one or two or three more. Give that try.


Matt,
The test results are here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=826348&postcount=4

Slip averages 34 seconds and has with every release. It needs to be fixed.

- Craig


----------



## bobkatF

I've been experience numerous audio dropouts, followed by pixellation.

They are random, about 1 second long. Usually get about 12 - 15 during a 30 minute pre-recorded program. 

OTA MPEG4 Channel 8.1, WMTW-DT, Portland, ME. Signal strength is a constant 95 - 100.

This has been happening in every release since OTA's were activated.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Anyone with Video or Audio Problems:

Please tell us if you have tried Component Video instead.

Using HDMI increases your probability of Audio problems by 145%.

- Craig


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Last night I was recording an MPEG4 program and watching an MPEG2 on different channel. By the end of the night my HR20 completely froze.

Here's the order of events:
1. At 8:00 PM PST a series link automatically started to record Heroes on an MPEG4 channel.
2. While recording Heroes I was channel surfing for a few, I eventually stopped on HBOHD MPEG4.
3. While watching HBOHD I had to hit pause several times due to my kiddies. They had to be tucked in, wanted something to drink..... you guys with kids know the drill).
4. Once the kiddies were finally asleep we decided to start Heroes (it was still recording at the time).
5. While watching Heroes I pushed pause a few more times to replenish chips and drinks. We also forwarded commercials.
6. Near the end of Heroes I noticed that things started to slow down. By that I mean when you hit a button on the remote it took several seconds for the HR20 to respond.
7. Once I realized something funky was going on I decide to hit the guide. It took about 10 seconds for the guide to display. Many graphics were missing from the guide.
8. With the incomplete guide now on my TV I hit exit. The guide cleared as designed. 
9. I then hit guide again. The guide reappeared with many graphics still missing.
10. When I tried to hit exit again this time the HR20 did not respond. None of the buttons on the remote worked. All buttons on the HR20 were also rendered useless.

The fix was RBR. As you all know this means I lost my 14 day advanced guide. I wish there was a way for the HR20 to retain the 14 day guide even after a RBR. :bang 

HR20 settings:
Output = Non native fixed to 1080i only via HDMI
DD = On
Closed Captions = Off
Guide = Custom (I removed the east coast feeds and the non HD locals)
OTA = No
Networked = Yes
Caller ID = Yes
Audio output = HDMI only
Series link = Two total (Heroes & American Idol)
Remote settings = IR
Formatting = Set to pillar box
Standby = Yes, placed in standby every night
HR20 front lights = Set to dimmest setting
Average temp = 127 F
Software = 0x12a (I downloaded as CE)
Playlist = 8 programs total (All MPEG2 programs), all set to "keep"


A final funny quote from my wife right after the HR20 froze, "stop downloading the software you dork".

I wonder if D* will reimburse all divorces due to the HR20. We should get like a $20 divorce credit for every RBR.:lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

Live TV Buffer does not always record properly when watching a previously recorded program and recording a NEW program on the same channel that you are tuned to.

The image shows 3 bars:


Orange = period of time watching a recorded program
Blue = period of time in which a new program was recording in background
Green = The Live TV buffer

All of these actions occurred while tuned to the SAME channel. The period from 7pm - 9pm was on the same channel where the Live TV buffer (Green) should have been active. The buffer seemed to reset itself each time I exited the pre-recorded program.


----------



## westernamerican

Plagued with terrible popping noises while view recordings...........:grin:


----------



## RMSko

I'm still having serious problems and continue to have failed recordings. Even since the new update, the unit still fails to record a number of shows. I've had two missed recordings since the update and last night, while recording Heroes, I went into Guide and while I was in the Guide it stopped recording the show. I am certain that I did not press any buttons while in the guide that would cause this. I then manually started the recording again. I haven't watched it yet so I don't know how it'll turn out. Why it would just stop recording - I have no idea, but this unit continues to be very unreliable! I know we're sick of hearing this, but in the 8years I've had TiVo, I don't remember missing a single recording. I have now lost confidence that D* will ever be able to make this thing reliable.


----------



## c152driver

Last night at about 10:15 while scrolling through the guide a page at a time I discovered that a certain page of the guide would cause the system to stop responding for about 10-15 seconds. (Even though the video continued in the upper-right corner). By scrolling a line at a time, I narrowed the problem down to channel 97 which for me is the part-time Altitude RSN HD channel. Bringing that line of the guide up would cause a hang.

At the time the guide showed "To Be Announced" or "Upcoming: xxxx" for channel 97 (don't recall which). So I highlighted that in the guide and hit info. Then I selected the "Episodes" option. At that point the box hung at "Please Wait..." requiring a RBR.

I couldn't reproduce the problem after the reboot.

How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up? *about 3 minutes*
Do you have networking enabled? *No*
Do you have OTA enabled? *YES*
Single or Dual tuners inputted? *Dual Tuners*


----------



## Rambler

dvrblogger said:


> can you still pass the network test under "settings",setup,network ?
> what PC server are you using ? could your IP address haev changed and your server need to "allow"/"approve" the new IP address ?


I'm using a 2Wire combination DSL modem/router/WiFi box with a 5 port switch. The Network test passes, and no changes have been made to my network at all. I'm using Twonky which has been quite good in my system, until now.

Do I need to perhaps "reset" the HR20 by unplugging it for a few minutes?


----------



## Slyster

*OK. BAD TIMES.*

Here is my Report for DTV to see... my HR20 issue using 0x12a.

Had my HR20 recording a half hour local HD channel news... using a series link I've used for months... and it STUCK ON... before I found out it had used up nearly 25 hours of space (in HD!).. wiping out 70+ programs that I really really wanted.

- Sunday I had *%10 free space* and perhaps 70-100 programs.
- Now I have *%96 free space* with FOUR programs.

With one reset, and stuck recorder, all was lost.


----------



## Rugged

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some guidelines for reporting issues:
> 
> In addition to the "issues" please provide the following information
> 
> *Anyone with a "frozen" unit out of standby*
> 
> Does the front panel work? No
> Does the remote work? No
> What channel did you last leave the unit tuned to? 362 (TWC--On Friday)
> Did a reset restore functionality? Yes
> If it did... where any programs missed between leaving it standby and you trying to use the system? I don't think so--it was 3 days and I can't remember what is supposed to record--nothing critical at least.


Overall-this was my first RBR in a long time.
Thanks


----------



## BigSey

My issue is not nearly as severe as many that I'm seeing and it's really more of an annoyance. In both live TV and recorded TV mode, the program will go in slow motion for a few seconds every hour or so. It has nothing to do with pressing any buttons or anything. It seems to happen with sports more than anything. Has anyone seen this happen?


----------



## bsmithFX4

I had a temporary freeze in My Playlist last night. At the time, the unit was recording NBC HD (over the sat) and I was attempting to play an SD recording. At that point, the picture in the Guide went black and the unit appeared to be forzen. I then decided to just let the unit set for about a minute since it was still recording the other show (I hoped) and just didn't push any other buttons. After about 1 minute, the program that I was attempting to play finally came on. I have Native = On (seem to get the best picture that way) and use HDMI.

I also noticed an issue with Rewind last night with the image not changing while rewinding for several seconds.

Plus, the Guide seems to be getting slower and tearing more. Maybe all of this is the degradation that others have reported seeing as the number of days have passed after a software update. 

I will say though that in the past I believe that the unit would not have recovered from the temporary freeze. I was happy that it did, so maybe (hopefully) they have done something to help it in that area.


----------



## garry48

I have the same problem changing channels since Ox12a.


----------



## nikwax

I had a video freeze playing back a recorded show. The audio continued but not the video. FF and returning didn't help to get past the sticking point.


----------



## kram

jcricket said:


> You can always use the 30-second "slip" and press it (say) 5 or 6 times, which would easily get you most of the way through the commercials.


I tried this last night and I was very pleased with the results! This definitely is a great substitute for FF and RW. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## kram

mtnagel said:


> If you use 2x FF and then do maybe 2-3 replays, that might be good enough. Or maybe it will require one or two or three more. Give that try.


Don't know what "replays" are. Can you elaborate? Thanks.


----------



## kram

greenwave said:


> Trick play issues still present in 12a, specifically the pixellation during FF 1x, 2x and 3x (didn't test 4x) on MPEG 4 channels and, more importantly, still have the bizarre issue during FF 1x and 2x where it jumps ahead, then back, then ahead, etc., so that you are seeing frames out of order when FF. I thought that issue was fixed long ago?


Same issue here. From what I've read on this board, it doesn't seem likely that D* will fix it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

kram said:


> Don't know what "replays" are. Can you elaborate? Thanks.


Replays: In that context, is the jump back button (top left of the play button)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

kram said:


> Same issue here. From what I've read on this board, it doesn't seem likely that D* will fix it.


They have made improvements on it, I think about two or three releases ago.
It doesn't happen anywhere near the frequency it did before (I used to be able to do it on command).

So just because they haven't revisted that particular problem, what makes you think they won't fix it eventually?


----------



## slapshot1959

bobkatF said:


> I've been experience numerous audio dropouts, followed by pixellation.
> 
> They are random, about 1 second long. Usually get about 12 - 15 during a 30 minute pre-recorded program.
> 
> OTA MPEG4 Channel 8.1, WMTW-DT, Portland, ME. Signal strength is a constant 95 - 100.
> 
> This has been happening in every release since OTA's were activated.


Having the same problems here on 32-1 my local Fox and last nights 24.

More often than ever before, loss of audio for a second,followed by pixellation,happening in a series of 3-4 times about 10 minutes apart,during the whole 2 hour show.


----------



## kram

Earl Bonovich said:


> So just because they haven't revisted that particular problem, what makes you think they won't fix it eventually?


Can't say for sure. Maybe because I've had the same problem since I first got the box, almost five (5) months ago -- and haven't seen any noticeable improvement.


----------



## Ronv

slapshot1959 said:


> Having the same problems here on 32-1 my local Fox and last nights 24.
> 
> More often than ever before, loss of audio for a second,followed by pixellation,happening in a series of 3-4 times about 10 minutes apart,during the whole 2 hour show.


 Same here in Michigan, D* supplied Fox local Ch 17 HD, Pix issues and WWS all throughout last nights 24. Signal strength is a constant 95 - 100%.


----------



## JJaret

Are they ever going to fix the problem when using trick play (mostly instant replay & rewind) on a live HD program or a HD program currently recording causing pixelation & audio dropouts? According to the release notes on 012a it doesn't seem to have been addressed.


----------



## tstarn

marty45714 said:


> I thought you (DirecTV) had solved this issue, because I hadn't seen it since 0x119. However, it happened again last night. I have the HR-20 set up to record the 11 o'clock news from the local OTA station. It recorded black/blank. Same symptoms as always: you can't fast forward or rewind. The picture shows nothing but black.


I got the same thing, but it was last week, before 12a downloaded on Saturday. So it occurred with the 120 NR. Mine was on an MPEG2 channel (NBC out of NYC).


----------



## rhduggan

Well I had my first crash today. And I was doing so well, too. I got my HR20 on January 26th. I missed the two 0x12a windows, so I got my software the old fashioned way. My setup: Slimline dish, no multiswitch, ~100' cable run, HDMI through Onkyo receiver to Samsung 52" LCD running Native with 480i disabled.

When we got up this morning it was snowing here in Delaware, so I turned on the TV intending to tune to the weather, but my daughter caught sight of Sunrise Earth, which just happened to be playing on Discovery HD, and insisted we watch the Peruvian rain forest instead. She's 3.5, really cute, game over. There was about 20 minutes left in the show, so we left it on and got breakfast. When the credits started to roll she didn't want it to end, so I hit record, then list, and started it over. We watched while we went through our morning routine. When it was time to get going to school I hit Exit. Black Screen. No response to remote, no response from front panel buttons. All front panel lights were on.

I wanted to see if it would recover, so I left it that way and went to work. I went home at lunch and it was still locked up. I did a RBR and it restarted and all seems fine. Two SD childrens' programs set to record during the time it was locked up did not record.

Rich


----------



## ctwilliams

This has been repeated over and over, but here it is again.

With this version (and seemingly all others), when viewing a program it starts a minute in and you have to rewind to start at the beginning. 

PLEASE fix this basic functionality.


----------



## mgrimse

Haven't seen this one posted yet for 12a. Wanted to record the Grammy’s, hit the R button with guide showing. Lights on the face of the unit flashed, like it received the signal. no change on guide, no R, no conflict resolution. Recording did not occur. What seemed to be happening, 35 minutes in, the show "I’m from Rolling stone" ended. 30 minutes in it started recording 'Desperate Housewives' a 5 minute overlap. I guess what killed me is that it didn't tell me, it just did nothing.

Also after that 5 minute overlap, I tried to hit the R again and it behaved the same. But I was able to set the Manual record to get the rest of the show. The conflict does not check if the conflict is 'only in the future' not the whole show.

Please continue the improvement.


----------



## Ready Kilowatt

Interesting (read maddening and extremely frustrating) issue happened last night.

Recording 24 FOXw HD feed and something else, we were watching recorded content.

What we were watching ended, deleted it and popped back to list and up came the PIP window with 24 playing, I tried to hit pause as I didn't want to watch it now or see what was happening&#8230;(I really hate the stupid little PIP window) it would not react.

So I quickly selected another show from my list to watch, once we were done with it the same thing happened, back to list, 24 up in PIP window playing away, no response to pause. The remote was also very slow to respond at this point, the up/down and select in list were very slow, but once playing it was fine.

This time my other tuner was available so I changed the channel and paused, if I went back to the live 24 being recorded it would not respond to pause, or any trick play functions. I also found now that the skip ahead function would not work at all, not on live TV or any of my recorded shows. I could watch 24 being recorded.

I tried to watch the first part of 24 that was recorded and it was BSOD, even though the I could see it being recorded live.

So I quickly selected 24 from my MPEG4 channel and was able to record the last 20 minutes.

I had to red button the box to get my skip forward button back, and my original 24 recording was gone.

I really hate this friken' HR20. you really don't want to know what my wife thinks, as her words are not as kind&#8230;

<rant mode=on>
Why didn't they just start with the base HR10-250, and remove all the TiVo branding, add the MPEG4 stuff and move forward from there. Seems like we would have been so much further ahead. As right it seems like the problem with this HR20 is the core of the unit. 
I really can't find anything at all that I like about this unit, not one thing.
<<rant mode=off>


----------



## lucky13

Ready Kilowatt said:


> Interesting (read maddening and extremely frustrating) issue happened last night.
> 
> Recording 24 FOXw HD feed and something else, we were watching recorded content.
> 
> What we were watching ended, deleted it and popped back to list and up came the PIP window with 24 playing, I tried to hit pause as I didn't want to watch it now or see what was happening&#8230;(I really hate the stupid little PIP window) it would not react.
> 
> So I quickly selected another show from my list to watch, once we were done with it the same thing happened, back to list, 24 up in PIP window playing away, no response to pause. The remote was also very slow to respond at this point, the up/down and select in list were very slow, but once playing it was fine.
> 
> This time my other tuner was available so I changed the channel and paused, if I went back to the live 24 being recorded it would not respond to pause, or any trick play functions. I also found now that the skip ahead function would not work at all, not on live TV or any of my recorded shows. I could watch 24 being recorded.
> 
> I tried to watch the first part of 24 that was recorded and it was BSOD, even though the I could see it being recorded live.
> 
> So I quickly selected 24 from my MPEG4 channel and was able to record the last 20 minutes.
> 
> I had to red button the box to get my skip forward button back, and my original 24 recording was gone.
> 
> I really hate this friken' HR20. you really don't want to know what my wife thinks, as her words are not as kind&#8230;
> 
> <rant mode=on>
> Why didn't they just start with the base HR10-250, and remove all the TiVo branding, add the MPEG4 stuff and move forward from there. Seems like we would have been so much further ahead. As right it seems like the problem with this HR20 is the core of the unit.
> I really can't find anything at all that I like about this unit, not one thing.
> <<rant mode=off>


I also dislike the PIP when it tunes to a show (or worse, game) I'm recording. There are times I like it, such as when I'm deciding what to watch next, or checking the To Do list. Making it optional is one of the Wish List Choices.

To avoid unpleasant surprises, I usually hit the mute button when there's a chance of a spoiler. I can usually avert my eyes from the PIP box, select a new show to watch, and return the audio. But this is a workaround I'd rather not have to to do.


----------



## Vinny

Ready Kilowatt said:


> Interesting (read maddening and extremely frustrating) issue happened last night.
> 
> Recording 24 FOXw HD feed and something else, we were watching recorded content.
> 
> What we were watching ended, deleted it and popped back to list and up came the PIP window with 24 playing, I tried to hit pause as I didn't want to watch it now or see what was happening&#8230;(I really hate the stupid little PIP window) it would not react.
> 
> So I quickly selected another show from my list to watch, once we were done with it the same thing happened, back to list, 24 up in PIP window playing away, no response to pause. The remote was also very slow to respond at this point, the up/down and select in list were very slow, but once playing it was fine.
> 
> This time my other tuner was available so I changed the channel and paused, if I went back to the live 24 being recorded it would not respond to pause, or any trick play functions. I also found now that the skip ahead function would not work at all, not on live TV or any of my recorded shows. I could watch 24 being recorded.
> 
> I tried to watch the first part of 24 that was recorded and it was BSOD, even though the I could see it being recorded live.
> 
> So I quickly selected 24 from my MPEG4 channel and was able to record the last 20 minutes.
> 
> I had to red button the box to get my skip forward button back, and my original 24 recording was gone.
> 
> I really hate this friken' HR20. you really don't want to know what my wife thinks, as her words are not as kind&#8230;
> 
> <rant mode=on>
> Why didn't they just start with the base HR10-250, and remove all the TiVo branding, add the MPEG4 stuff and move forward from there. Seems like we would have been so much further ahead. As right it seems like the problem with this HR20 is the core of the unit.
> I really can't find anything at all that I like about this unit, not one thing.
> <<rant mode=off>


Im not sure if this is an issue report or an editorial comment. 

What you encountered was the BSB (Black/Blue Screen Bug); not the BSOD. If it was the BSOD it would have rendered your remote useless and require an immediate RBR. The BSB seems to be tied to a totally filled buffer and can usually be corrected by ending the recording; change the channel then change back to the original channel and start the recording again. 

I realize that this is just a temporary work around and the bug needs to be addressed. I also know when your box becomes more stabile; you will find many things to like with the HR20. 

Seems you still have some HR10s, you can always hook one up until the HR20 is more stabile.


----------



## Locktite

Last night my wife started to fast-forward through part of a previously recorded program when the unit did an automatic reboot. After the reboot everything was fine. First time for this particular problem in the 4 months that we have had this unit.


----------



## tstarn

Vinny said:


> Im not sure if this is an issue report or an editorial comment.
> 
> What you encountered was the BSB (Black/Blue Screen Bug); not the BSOD. If it was the BSOD it would have rendered your remote useless and require an immediate RBR. The BSB seems to be tied to a totally filled buffer and can usually be corrected by ending the recording; change the channel then change back to the original channel and start the recording again.
> 
> I realize that this is just a temporary work around and the bug needs to be addressed. I also know when your box becomes more stabile; you will find many things to like with the HR20.
> 
> Seems you still have some HR10s, you can always hook one up until the HR20 is more stabile.


Just curious. What do you call it when you get a black screen, 0:00 on your trick play bar (for a recorded show) and its stuck (the show will not play, nor will the FF/REW work), but you can use your remote to back out of the screen and back to live programming. I understood that to be the original BSOD, which began happening back in October, but disappeared for awhile. Last week, with 120, I got the same black screen condition, which I believe is the original BSOD.

It makes the specific recording unwatchable, but the screen is blank (can be either gray or black). And the remote still works.


----------



## bevonemo

I am experiencing more OTA dropoff and pixalization. Never had the problem before. OTA is now very annoying to watch on the HR20. PLEASE FIX THIS


----------



## chargedup

Ive had two lock ups last two days. Remote totally unresponsive RBR.
occcured coming out of standby. Was on a SD local. Connected with HDMI and componet.


----------



## loudog2

A couple times over the last weeks, i would go to watch tv, and my hr20 would be on channel 201. Why would that be happening? I never watch that channel. I would also get a bsod(mpeg2 hd's) then the picture would come back after a minute.


----------



## bnglbill

MPEG 4 FOX 45 in Baltimore, Audio just dropprd out on American Idol And will not come back. I am sick and tired of this BS. This was introduced by 120 and if it isn't fixed soon I am done! This box is useless right now without MPEG 4 working.


----------



## chrisexv6

Black screen bug hit again

One tuner on Spike, the other tuner on a local MPEG4. Everything responded but no video. This time, I hit Guide and noticed something interesting.......the channel banner was showing Spike (and this was the channel I left it on last), but when the guide popped up, it was set to channel 201 (Directv basics, I think). Dont know if that helps.

Either way, going to another channel fixed the issue.........I have video again. 

Checked the MPEG4 recording from last night and it works OK (I get audio stuttering and coming out of trick play is slow, I hit play and hear audio but the video takes a couple seconds to startup again). It was a recording of 24 on the CT Fox local (WTIC-DT I think)......MPEG4 local recording of CSI doesnt exhibit the issues, so Im wondering if the audio stutter and maybe slow trickplay are a WTIC only issue.

-Chris


----------



## lucky13

What happened: Box stayed in updating loop after trying to pad future recording.

What I did: Scheduled one-time record of this coming Sunday's Simpsons (first-run; don't have SL because schedule is rife with episodes without description that I have to constantly delete. Not unique to HR20--same thing happened with TiVo). Tried to pad 2 minutes on each end. HR20 also scheduled to record 60 Minutes (at same time as pad) and Amazing Race. All recordings MP4 LIL.

On my first attempt, pressed update, unit showed update progress animation, but screen reflected no pad (start/stop on time) when update completed. Tried to update again. Got stuck in update loop. Pressing Back got me out of loop.

Deleted the recording, went back to Guide, pressed R. Checked To Do list. Selected the show, tried to pad both ends again. Update cycled, but again didn't reflect padding when finished. Tried to pad front end only, and got stuck in loop again. This time back didn't work, nor did any other buttons. PIP program (was watching NHL CI) continued to play, but couldn't change channels or use trick plays.

RBR restored function. Simpsons still scheduled. Didn't try to pad again.

Note: I successfully padded this past Sunday, with only 60 Mins at same time.

Question: Is it possible that the recording was padded, but didn't show up (for whatever reason) on the screen, so my attempt to re-pad drove the unit crazy? More concern: Why did the Back button rescue me the first time, but not the second?


----------



## Vinny

tstarn said:


> Just curious. What do you call it when you get a black screen, 0:00 on your trick play bar (for a recorded show) and its stuck (the show will not play, nor will the FF/REW work), but you can use your remote to back out of the screen and back to live programming. I understood that to be the original BSOD, which began happening back in October, but disappeared for awhile. Last week, with 120, I got the same black screen condition, which I believe is the original BSOD.
> 
> It makes the specific recording unwatchable, but the screen is blank (can be either gray or black). And the remote still works.


I also thought it was the BSOD, but there seems to be a distinction between the BSOD and the Black Screen Bug (BSB). I think the only difference is that with the BSOD you can't use the remote and need to RBR. With BSB, you don't lose total control. I could be wrong and I apologize if I am.


----------



## jmacvean

bevonemo said:


> I am experiencing more OTA dropoff and pixalization. Never had the problem before. OTA is now very annoying to watch on the HR20. PLEASE FIX THIS


I had the same problem, but it got a lot better with the latest upgrade 0x12a. The previous release I think was the worst. We quit watching OTA on our HR20 and used the old Tivo that isn't HD.


----------



## richlife

tstarn said:


> Just curious. What do you call it when you get a black screen, 0:00 on your trick play bar (for a recorded show) and its stuck (the show will not play, nor will the FF/REW work), but you can use your remote to back out of the screen and back to live programming. I understood that to be the original BSOD, which began happening back in October, but disappeared for awhile. Last week, with 120, I got the same black screen condition, which I believe is the original BSOD.
> 
> It makes the specific recording unwatchable, but the screen is blank (can be either gray or black). And the remote still works.


My understanding is that BSOD is Black Screen of DEATH (as in the Windows Blue Screen of Death). You are dead, nothing works and you must RBR or pull the power to get function again.

What you describe, I understood to be the black recording bug. I've only had this a few times in the past months and the last time I (accidently) hit STOP (the solid square at the top of Trick Plays) and the black recording ended and when I went back and tried Play again, it worked! This was about a week ago (120) and was the last time I saw the bug -- can't say whether I had ever tried that with any of the previous instances.

(The other black screen bug is the BSB when you turn the set on to a black screen but the Menu button and channel buttons work. Most channels show BS, but some (like OTA in cases or HD Locals in other cases) may work. Menu - Reset or RBR will restore operation.


----------



## Vinny

richlife said:


> My understanding is that BSOD is Black Screen of DEATH (as in the Windows Blue Screen of Death). You are dead, nothing works and you must RBR or pull the power to get function again.
> 
> What you describe, I understood to be the black recording bug. I've only had this a few times in the past months and the last time I (accidently) hit STOP (the solid square at the top of Trick Plays) and the black recording ended and when I went back and tried Play again, it worked! This was about a week ago (120) and was the last time I saw the bug -- can't say whether I had ever tried that with any of the previous instances.
> 
> (The other black screen bug is the BSB when you turn the set on to a black screen but the Menu button and channel buttons work. Most channels show BS, but some (like OTA in cases or HD Locals in other cases) may work. Menu - Reset or RBR will restore operation.


I went back to the HR20 Information and Resource Thread of the forum and found this:

*Bug Name:* _Unwatchable Bug_ or negitive number recording, Older names include BSOD and Black Screen, these older usages of the names did not describe lockups in the HR20, rather just a black screen associated with playback and the death of that recording. These older names should not be confused with the newer more lethal bug now called the black screen bug these usages are listed here for historic reasons.

*First Identified Report:* 08-30-06, 05:17 PM by Wally_Gator 

*Prognosis:* Loss of recording, no recovery

*History/Status:* Currently active in 0x10b has been in every release of code, bug may be on decline, fewer reports noted. For a period of time some users called the unwatchable bug the Black Screen of Death

*Postings of interest on the subject:* 
Unwatchable Recording and Partial Lost Recording Thread 
How to: replicate a unwatchable bug Still works under 0x10b
Is the HR20 fundamentally flawed? 
Unwatchable recording​*Symptoms:* When a recording is selected for playback, user will experience a black screen. User can use trick plays but there will be no change in video status, if the trick play has a counter, it will increment but screen will continue to be black. Users may notice that the time code may contain a negative number but it may also contain just zeros, example 0:-59 or -1:-29 or 0:00. Click here for many examples of the negative time code. If a recording is currently in progress and trick plays do not work, it is highly likely that this recording will suffer the Unwatchable Bug, this same symptom was also experienced with the Partial Bug (potentially eliminated under latest versions of the code). A reboot will remove all recordings with the Unwatchable bug


----------



## tstarn

Vinny said:


> I went back to the HR20 Information and Resource Thread of the forum and found this:
> 
> *Bug Name:* _Unwatchable Bug_ or negitive number recording, Older names include BSOD and Black Screen, these older usages of the names did not describe lockups in the HR20, rather just a black screen associated with playback and the death of that recording. These older names should not be confused with the newer more lethal bug now called the black screen bug these usages are listed here for historic reasons.
> 
> *First Identified Report:* 08-30-06, 05:17 PM by Wally_Gator
> 
> *Prognosis:* Loss of recording, no recovery
> 
> *History/Status:* Currently active in 0x10b has been in every release of code, bug may be on decline, fewer reports noted. For a period of time some users called the unwatchable bug the Black Screen of Death
> 
> *Postings of interest on the subject:*
> Unwatchable Recording and Partial Lost Recording Thread
> How to: replicate a unwatchable bug Still works under 0x10b
> Is the HR20 fundamentally flawed?
> Unwatchable recording​*Symptoms:* When a recording is selected for playback, user will experience a black screen. User can use trick plays but there will be no change in video status, if the trick play has a counter, it will increment but screen will continue to be black. Users may notice that the time code may contain a negative number but it may also contain just zeros, example 0:-59 or -1:-29 or 0:00. Click here for many examples of the negative time code. If a recording is currently in progress and trick plays do not work, it is highly likely that this recording will suffer the Unwatchable Bug, this same symptom was also experienced with the Partial Bug (potentially eliminated under latest versions of the code). A reboot will remove all recordings with the Unwatchable bug


Thanks. I've had this one, and the one in the morning (out of standby). Not the one that freezes the remote, which I guess is the real BSOD. Though I have had the one where the remote doesn't work (frozen), but there is a picture.


----------



## STEVEN-H

Watching recording of House OTA HD FOX 41.1 about ten min. delay. Picture just froze. I switched channels and blank screen. Powered off then back on was able to play recording for a few seconds then it froze again. Record light had gone off at some point I did not notice when. Rebooted and did a 02468 it is re-downloading 12a now. Previous was CE download.

After reboot recording of House not present. 53% disk is free.

In history House is listed as canceled.


----------



## redcoat

Here is a problem I had today.
Just got my HR20 two weeks ago. No problems yet, other than an occasional audio stutter.
Today I got home and tried to bring the HR20 out of standby with the remote and nothing........walked over the unit and pressed power.....nothing.
I unplugged the unit for 15 seconds and plugged it back in, waited a few seconds and it still would not power up.
Unplugged it again for about one minute and it still would not power up. 
Anyway, I got frustrated and walked away for maybe 5 minutes, come back and pressed power on the remote and everything worked just as nothing had happened. The guide was complete like it had never been unplugged........any thoughts?


----------



## Just J

*What happened: *Recordings had incorrect length and/or bad time coding.

*What I was doing: *Attempting to play back two completed 30 minute recordings of Scrubs Ch 249. The Series Link was supposed to record 30 minute shows at 6:00 and 6:30pm. First show started recording at 6:23 and ended after 7 minutes. Second recording, after rewinding, showed a time bar running from -0:23 to 0:30. Played from -0:23 to 0:06 (roughly correct length) and popped up Keep Or Delete dialog.

*Action Taken: *Deleted the two recordings.

*Result: *Apparent normal functioning - 2 8:00pm series links both started on time and appear to be recording correctly (right channels, right length, correct time coding); note that they started before I discovered the flawed Scrubs recordings.

__________________
Location: 60004
1 HR20-700 (Original Software 0xBE)
--0x12A (CE)
--Always on (Never put into standby, starting with 0x12A)
--UPS
AT9 Dish
--BBC's Installed
--2 output cables, direct to HR20 inputs, 25' from grounding block to BBCs
Component Video (3') to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
--720p, Native Off
Optical Digital Audio (3') to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
--Dolby Digital On
S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna
--Primary OTA Zip: 60004
--Seconday OTA Zip: none
Phone line not connected.
25' CAT5e cable to Linksys WRT54G router (dynamic IP) to Motorola cable modem.
DirecTV RC24 remotes (2), used for all DVR commands


----------



## superunlikely

Season pass (for new episodes only) recorded Knights of Prosperity last Wednesday. It is set to record on the Sat HD local. I also ended up watching it live by tuning to the channel it's on, not by using the LIST. Everything seemed fine.

Came back from travelling this weekend and I had been upgraded to 0x12A. I went to watch it again. (I had forgotten that I had already watched it.) About 30 seconds into the show I get the Keep or Delete dialog. Resetting the HR20 using the menus did not help. In the list it says the show is 30 min but only lasts 30 seconds or so.


----------



## lkatzeff

chrisexv6 said:


> Black screen bug hit again
> 
> One tuner on Spike, the other tuner on a local MPEG4. Everything responded but no video. This time, I hit Guide and noticed something interesting.......the channel banner was showing Spike (and this was the channel I left it on last), but when the guide popped up, it was set to channel 201 (Directv basics, I think). Dont know if that helps.
> 
> Either way, going to another channel fixed the issue.........I have video again.
> 
> Checked the MPEG4 recording from last night and it works OK (I get audio stuttering and coming out of trick play is slow, I hit play and hear audio but the video takes a couple seconds to startup again). It was a recording of 24 on the CT Fox local (WTIC-DT I think)......MPEG4 local recording of CSI doesnt exhibit the issues, so Im wondering if the audio stutter and maybe slow trickplay are a WTIC only issue.
> 
> -Chris


It happened to me also today. After turning the HR20 on, there was a black screen, the guide showed channel 201. I changed the channel and everything was fine.

This is not BSB. It's a new bug.


----------



## davoice

I have several MPEG4 locals setup as series link recordings. Including:
- local news @ 6pm - WTVDD11 Raleigh, NC
- The View @ 11am - WTVDD11 Raleigh, NC
- The Price is Right @ 10am - WRAL5 Raleigh, NC
- Ellen DeGeneres @ 10am - WNCN17 Raleigh

With 0x12a, I am unable to watch any of the recordings. The screen goes black, sits there for ~10 seconds then starts 10 seconds or so into the recording. From there it shows a couple seconds, pauses/freezes for 5-20 seconds, plays a couple more seconds, lather, rinse, repeat.

A RBR temporarily fixes the issue but the next day we're right back where we started.

Edit:
- Occurs w/ HDMI as well as Component. My Westinghouse LCD works beautifully w/ HDMI - even on the RBR screens for entering 02468. D/c'd HDMI, switched to component, same results... freezing.

- Happens the same regardless of what kind of channel I was tuned to. Thought maybe it had something to do w/ having been watching MPEG4 local while I initiated playback. Same results on normal SD channel (tried w/ QVC, Fine Living and a SD local). Same results.

- Entire machine freezes when it freezes. Can't open guide, pause, rewind, etc.

- Davoice


----------



## flipper2006

Here is an intresting occurence that happend a few minutes ago. First off, no black screen or crashes since i been on 12A, however, ive noted the tempature since I got the chilpad kept the temp to 105-115. Tonigth I was watching some shows that were recorded earlier tonight and no issues, however after watching 3/4's of House and using Slip (no different then I been using it for the past week) I noticed the lip sync suddenly got very behind, nearly 2 or 3 seconds, kept pressing pause to get back but not really making a difference. While I was noticing this I looked at the tempature (my chill pad was still working because unit was quite cool on top) but the temp jumped from 113 average to 120 now. Also the I kept getting 'X Server has disconnected" from the network, which is weird, It kept happening every 2 or 3 minutes and I unplugged the network cable but it kept happening. 

Just a bunch of weird things, I finally did a reboot but im going to bed. Any of this stuff make sense to the problems currently happening, does this stuff relate or help in diagnosing?


----------



## nikwax

OTA HD recording (channel 10-1 in Portland), recording was all black and time indicator would not advance.

Lots of problems with OTA recording now, audio/video dropouts making recordings unwatchable. This is a definite regression.


----------



## sytyguy

Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues
How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?*5 minutes*
Do you have networking enabled? *NO*
Do you have OTA enabled? *NO*
Single or Dual tuners inputted *DUAL*

Two receivers, both on the same channel, USA. The one connected to component, the video locked up, RBR, and when finished, of course, came back to same channel and locked up again, almost immediately. RBR again, same thing locked up. RBR again on same channel, but this time after it locked up I noticed the sound was playing, but locked up video, I also could get out of it by going to another channel. But this time I just shut both the TV and HR20 off.

The other HR20 was working perfectly on that very same channel connected via HDMI.


----------



## SockMonkey

*What happened:* Woke up this morning to an unresponsive HR20 and TV was not receiving any HDMI signal. I've had BSODs before, but this is the first time I've seen it where my TV reported no signal on HDMI. Lights were on, but unit completely unresponsive to remote commands or front panel buttons.

*What I was doing:* TV was off. HR20 was on overnight and tuned to HBO-HD (channel 70). Turned on TV for first time this morning and had BSOD.

*Action Taken:* Red Button Reset/Restart.

*Result:* Reboot cleared the problem and it's now functioning normally.

And last night, while watching a DVD, my HR20 locked up. When we finished the DVD and changed back to the HR20, the TV image was frozen on the tuned channel (13 MPEG4 local in Baltimore) with some pixelation of the frozen picture. RBR returned the unit to normal working condition.

Bob


----------



## bevonemo

bevonemo said:


> I am experiencing more OTA dropoff and pixalization. Never had the problem before. OTA is now very annoying to watch on the HR20. PLEASE FIX THIS


I am alittle confused about this. Can a software upgrade actually cause your OTA to become worse? Like I said it was fine before the software change other than I didn't receive one of my local channels 45-1 ( I never watch this channel anyway) that showed a signal strength of 95 or higher. I did recieve this channel while on a previous release now it is just a blank screen with a 771 error. But all the other channels are now starting to get dropouts. When you go to the signal meter it is bouncing all over the place. I have no problem when I watch these channels through my TV tuner. But if I do that it defeats the purpose of having a DVR. Is there something wrong with my box or is it the software?


----------



## chrisexv6

lkatzeff said:


> It happened to me also today. After turning the HR20 on, there was a black screen, the guide showed channel 201. I changed the channel and everything was fine.
> 
> This is not BSB. It's a new bug.


Yeah wasnt sure, I checked the acronym glossary but without an explanation of it, I assumed BSB.

Note that mine was *not* in standby at the time, I leave it on 24/7. So its not a "coming out of standby" issue.

A tad disappointed that this is a "new" bug, I really felt they were making forward progress without taking steps back.

-Chris


----------



## mOOn

February 13, 2007:
NCIS, Cincinnati Local CBS

Smearing of picture, shadows behind moving objects, chunks of screen would go to a pink outline. The pink areas would be a logical object like a TV, front door, bay window.

Audio would sound like warbling quite often. I always had audio but it warbled often enough that I finally gave up on the show and went downstairs to watch my HR10-250 which provided the OTA local flawlessly.

I check other locals (FOX/NBC) and for the short period of time I was watching them, all showed the video smearing and pink video blocks in random places. The best I could hope for was that only the actors eyes would smear a white line across the screen when they moved.

** EDIT **
I tried a reset. I unplugged my HDMI, unhooked the power from the HR20-700 for several minutes. When I hooked it all back up, no better.


----------



## etavares

I had a weird lockups last night. It started with a system freeze that self-recovered. I was watching a recorded episode of The Simpsons (from 0x120). It ended, I choose Delete, then MyPlaylist popped up....and the tuner in the top right showed a black screen and the system stopped responding, both to remote and front panel. I was about to reset it, when suddenly the system unfroze. The unit had frozen for 2-3 minutes. I then tried to play another episode of The Simpsons (recorded under 0x120) and it showed black screen...I could use Trickplay, but no video or audio. I tried other shows to no avail. Live TV was fine.

System worked fine after an RBR. I had no major issues with 0x120.

I have been having hard drive issues (system had taken 5 days of looping before it finally installed 0x12a), so not sure if this is software, hardware or both. My replacement unit arrives later this week, weather permitting.

I'm connected via HDMI to my Panasonic TV, optical to my tuner, with power conditioning, no BBCs and OTA enabled. No networking (yet), no eSATA (yet).


----------



## PoitNarf

I think I saw this somewhere in this thread, but I'll mention it anyway. Noticed 2 nights ago that the 1080i format light on the front of my HR20 was on, but the HR20 was off. No other lights were on on the HR20 and there were no recordings taking place at the time either.


----------



## Kapeman

I had a new issue last night.

My system was in standby mode but the recording light was on. I tried to "power up" the unit and it did not respond to the remote.

I hit the power button on the unit and still nothing.

I had to do an RBR. 

Overall, I have had a decent experience with this unit since October, but lately it has gotten a little dodgy. 

The wife has even mentioned this! :eek2: 

She also misses the dual live buffers!


----------



## BubblePuppy

PoitNarf said:


> I think I saw this somewhere in this thread, but I'll mention it anyway. Noticed 2 nights ago that the 1080i format light on the front of my HR20 was on, but the HR20 was off. No other lights were on on the HR20 and there were no recordings taking place at the time either.


I had that also..first time. Hasn't happened since and I do think it was about two days ago.


----------



## The Phantom Ghost

Audio drop outs and Video pixilation
First let me say, It's been happening for a while now where I will be watching my ota hd that is recorded while the hr20 is recording one or even two ota hd channels. Last night I noticed while watching Crossing Jordan, recorded Sunday night, and while the hr20 was recording AI and Gilmore Girls, both ota hd, that everything was flawless. I couldn't get the gliches to happen even with trick play. I thought that maybe this was fixed with the latest nr and I just haven't noticed. But when I was done with Crossing Jordan, I started watching AI while it was still recording and that's when the Audio drops and Video pixilation started. After I was done watching that, I started watching Rules of Engagement, recorded Monday night, while the hr20 was still recording on one of my ota hd channels and was back to watching the show flawlessly. I don't know what, if anything, this means but I thought that I'd put it out there for all to see.


----------



## AFH

I've had my HR20 since Jan 28.

*Issue:* The HR20 will somehow magically remove a request to manually record multiple programs. This has happened with all 4 of the programs that I have set to manually record on a recurring basis. It has only happened on the MPEG 4 version of WLFL 22 which is the only station that I have setup to manually record things from. B/c the guide info for this channel says "program title unavailable" I have to do a manual record. I have manual recurring recordings setup on this channel for *Girlfriends* (Monday nights at 9pm), *The Game* (Monday nights at 9:30pm) *Gilmore Girls* which comes on Tuesday nights at 8pm and *One Tree Hill* which comes on Wednesday nights at 9pm.

Over the last two weeks, this thing, the HR20, has removed the manual recording request. The programs will show in the To Do List but come 8:00, it's not recording. Happened last night with GG and would have happened tonight with One Tree Hill if I didn't catch the problem this morning. The HR20 did the same thing with Girlfriends and The Game two weeks ago.

*Solution:* I have to go back into the menu and setup the manual recording again.

I'm at the gym from 7pm to 9pm so I can't be home all the time to make sure this thing is doing what it's suppose to do.

*Issue 2:* The HR20 will not pad for certain shows. I record The Hills, Dance Life and Real World on MTV. Each of those shows tend to run over their scheduled 30 minutes by at least 2 minutes. Therefore, I setup the series link for each of those programs to record 5 minutes longer than what they're scheduled. The damn HR20 will not record that extra 5 minutes of The Hills or Dance Life.

*Solution:* Nothing that I can do. The damn thing is pissing me off. Directv better be glad that I was able to see Hedi decide to take Spencer back when I watching The Hills this morning before I left for work.


----------



## MHElliott

Monday recorded CSI Miami on D* 2 Chicago, (since 2-1 still not working!) SD when I went to watch showed it had a full hour recorded but almost as sone as I hit play it asks if I want to delete. fast forward no help, reboot no help.


----------



## MikeW

I have set up my HR20-700 with the same passes as my hr10-250. Both systems recorded Boston Legal using the same OTA antenna. On the HR20, during the second half of the program, I had numerous audio dropouts, followed by a video jump then restored video. The symptoms are very similar to those on the 6.3A Tivo software. Audio drops lasted anywhere from 1-3 seconds. I am using DVI and optical cable. Rewinding and replaying did not allow me to hear what was said. The same recording on the HR10-250 had no audio/video issues. This was recorded from KGUN-9, Tucson AZ.


----------



## dvrblogger

AFH said:


> I've had my HR20 since Jan 28.
> 
> *Issue:* The HR20 will somehow magically remove a request to manually record multiple programs. This has happened with all 4 of the programs that I have set to manually record on a recurring basis. It has only happened on the MPEG 4 version of WLFL 22 which is the only station that I have setup to manually record things from. B/c the guide info for this channel says "program title unavailable" I have to do a manual record. I have manual recurring recordings setup on this channel for *Girlfriends* (Monday nights at 9pm), *The Game* (Monday nights at 9:30pm) *Gilmore Girls* which comes on Tuesday nights at 8pm and *One Tree Hill* which comes on Wednesday nights at 9pm.
> 
> Over the last two weeks, this thing, the HR20, has removed the manual recording request. The programs will show in the To Do List but come 8:00, it's not recording. Happened last night with GG and would have happened tonight with One Tree Hill if I didn't catch the problem this morning. The HR20 did the same thing with Girlfriends and The Game two weeks ago.
> 
> *Solution:* I have to go back into the menu and setup the manual recording again.
> 
> I'm at the gym from 7pm to 9pm so I can't be home all the time to make sure this thing is doing what it's suppose to do.
> 
> *Issue 2:* The HR20 will not pad for certain shows. I record The Hills, Dance Life and Real World on MTV. Each of those shows tend to run over their scheduled 30 minutes by at least 2 minutes. Therefore, I setup the series link for each of those programs to record 5 minutes longer than what they're scheduled. The damn HR20 will not record that extra 5 minutes of The Hills or Dance Life.
> 
> *Solution:* Nothing that I can do. The damn thing is pissing me off. Directv better be glad that I was able to see Hedi decide to take Spencer back when I watching The Hills this morning before I left for work.


does the unit not allow you to set the padding or it just records the original length ?


----------



## rbootss

Earl - as previously stated by me in several posts going back to mid-November..I continue to have Fatal Audio sync issues with the HR20..

...EARL - PLEASE PASS THIS PROBLEM ON TO THE DIRECTV SOFTWARE STAFF FOR ACTION...

This audio sync issues ALL started with the 0xE3 software update and continue today with sequential software updates..I have 0x12a..

With the the Dolby Digital(DD) option turned " On" in the HR20 setup..My Pioneer VSX-49TX and backup VSX-39TX receivers are not able to properly sync the DD output feed from my HR20's (I OWN 3-HR20's) via Optical connection..

EXAMPLES - MPEG2 ONLY - I DO NOT HAVE MPEG4 CAPABILITY...Video feed from HR20 to Sony KDF-70XBR950 monitor via HDMI-DVI cable...

1) - Every time I initially turn on my equipment for use..I do NOT get any audio output including DD output from either receiver unless I turn on my HR20 and my Sony monitor DF-70XBR950 first..Then turn on my Pioneer VSX-49TX or backup Pioneer VSX-39TX receivers last in that order..This initial audio output feed is correct as long as I remain on the initial HR20 channel it was tuned to before the audio receivers were turned on..BUT..

2) - After #1 is done...And EVERY TIME I tune to a non-DD broadcast channel from one that was in DD mode or back and forth from a non-DD broadcast channel to DD..My receivers cannot properly decode the audio stream and I get NO sound..This can only be corrected by power off/on the receivers to restore audio feed to its proper sync mode..I usually have to power on/off receivers to correct this audio sync problem between 15-25 times/day..

NOTES...When the HR20 DD option is turned off..I do not have these Audio problems..But I also do not have any DD audio either...just mono..

NOTES...This problem exists no matter if I have the native on or off...

IMPORTANT NOTE...I DID NOT HAVE THESE DD AUDIO SYNC PROBLEMS WITH MY H20 UNITS (I OWN 3 OF THEM)...

Earl and DIRECTV software development team - Why has this problem not been addressed especially since I did not have this problem when I was using my H20 units..I've waited patiently for more than 4-months without a solution and there appears none in sight.. 

*It appears to me that my problem has not been taken seriously at all..I should not have to to discard my audio receivers at original cost of 7k to purchase a new one that may or may not work with the HR20's..Since it worked with the H20 units.. 
*

Earl - How would you be feeling if you were experiencing these audio issues that I have put up with for 4-months and counting..I bet DIRECTV would be addressing it..*
*
Roy


----------



## Earl Bonovich

rbootss said:


> ...
> Earl and DIRECTV software development team - Why has this problem not been addressed especially since I did not have this problem when I was using my H20 units..I've waited patiently for more than 4-months without a solution and there appears none in sight.
> ....
> 
> Earl - How would you be feeling if you were experiencing these audio issues that I have put up with for 4-months and counting..I bet DIRECTV would be addressing it..*
> *


1) Don't think that I haven't forwarded them on. The DirecTV Staff does read this and all of the issues threads, they actually have some staff member specifically tasked for document each and everyone of the issues you post in these threads.

2) I don't have an answer for you on "why" it hasn't been addressed

3) How would I feel? Sure I would be upset as well... but don't think for a minute that they would do me any special favors to correct a specific combination of hardware issue... other then using me to gather more data on it. None of this is about making sure "Earl's" works... in fact, I would love it if I could actually brake my systems for once. "All of this" is about making sure that the customer's work... I am just one of the 16 Million subscribers at DirecTV.

And if you think they are not taking these specific cases seriously....
Over the last 6 months, they have gone out and PURCHASED a good amount of the specific equipment that has been posted here, so they can have it in their labs to figure out what is going on.

In addition to that, they also work with some of the manufacturers of some of this equipment to find out what exacty is going on.


----------



## elas123

This is on my good reciever that i have never had to reset for any problem other than getting the ce's. its on the latest and last night my kids were in my bedroom to watch something and all of my channels were frozen but the audio was there. i changed the channels but all higher channels they just showed a still pic but the local hd were fine. channels like 200-345 i searched through and couldnt get a show to play right. but ALL local hd channels works. required reboot and all is fine now.


----------



## sytyguy

MikeW said:


> I have set up my HR20-700 with the same passes as my hr10-250. Both systems recorded Boston Legal using the same OTA antenna. On the HR20, during the second half of the program, I had numerous audio dropouts, followed by a video jump then restored video. The symptoms are very similar to those on the 6.3A Tivo software. Audio drops lasted anywhere from 1-3 seconds. I am using DVI and optical cable. Rewinding and replaying did not allow me to hear what was said. The same recording on the HR10-250 had no audio/video issues. This was recorded from KGUN-9, Tucson AZ.


This appears to be a KGUN problem. There is another fellow on the AvsForum who also had audio problems. I posted a link back to your problem.

I cannot post a link here, since I do not have 5 posts, sorry.


----------



## AFH

dvrblogger said:


> does the unit not allow you to set the padding or it just records the original length ?


It allows me to set the padding, it just decides to ignore the padding for The Hills and Dance Life. What's funny is that it does pad on my recording of The Real World.


----------



## robncindi

Audio Dropouts, audio sync and audio 'ticks' continue at my house also. I haven't been vocal enough in my concern over this problem but I can't imagine this going on for much longer.

Specific examples Recorded American Idol last night and there were two occasions that audio and this time video dropped out for 3-5 seconds. I have never recorded an episode of Heros without an audio dropout and slight audio out of sync.

Every recording or live broadcast on local ABC, NBC, CBS & FOX stations have some sort of audio drop out or out of sync problem, we only watch about 10 shows per week recorded but 10 out of 10 shows is pretty bad. Other channels don’t seem to have as many problems but again we don’t watch enough to catch all the problems.

Audio 'ticks' come from the left channel typically but occur on many of the channels XM channels are sometimes the worst ones. I've started a log of audio problems that we have for my family to document each channel, time and audio issue that comes up in hopes that one day we can find a pattern to the issues.

Our setup is as follows:

HR20 0x12a, temp 127f, hooked up via compenent and Glass Toslink running through a Sony DA3100 ES Receiver, this is the exact same setup we had with the R10 Tivo and never experienced any of the audio problems that we do now so I know it is not the setup or wiring. 

One thing I do notice is that our HR20 has an extremely noisy hard drive and/or fan and I wonder if some of that internal noise is causing some sort of problem that is causing the ticks. There really is no rhyme or reason though so I am just speculating.

Other than the audio problems this latest release is pretty nice, we don’t have as many trick play problems as before and haven’t locked up at all (knock on wood)

Lets hope they get the audio fixed soon!

Rob


----------



## aburdick1

I got the 0x12a upgrade on my HR20 a couple of days ago, and since then I've had some problems recording. I wanted to bounce my issues off of you guys, and see if you had any advice.

On Monday night, I tried to set up the Westminster Dog Show to record on Universal HD, 7:00 pm to 10:00 pm both Monday and Tuesday night. I selected Monday night to record from the programming guide as an individual episode, and Tuesday night from the Episodes menu item of Monday night's recording, also as an individual episode. Monday night's recording worked OK, but while I was trying to add 15 minutes to the end of the recording for Tuesday night's program, weird things started happening. The first time I tried to add 15 minutes, I got the usual screen that lists conflicts, asking me to choose which program to cancel; when I highlighted the program I wanted to cancel and clicked OK, though, nothing happened. I exited, and tried again; this time, it hung while searching for conflicts, with the current program showing in that small window in the upper right hand corner. I had to reset the machine to get out of the endless search (although at some point later, I realized I didn't have to reset it to escape, I could just power the box off and power it back on).

On Tuesday, I tried again to set up a recording for Tuesday night's Westminster program. Unfortunately, in this case the details are sketchier, because I had to try so many different things to get the recording set up, that I can't even remember what I did. All I know is, most of my usual methods for setting up a recording didn't work. I tried choosing Tuesday night from the Episodes menu item for Monday night's show, both as an individual recording and as a Series Link; no dice. I tried setting up a new Series Link for the program, recording
both First Run and Repeats, thinking perhaps the show wasn't being recognized as a first run show. Nope. I was finally able to get a recording set up for Tuesday night's program (don't ask me how, I honestly don't remember what method finally worked), although I didn't dare try to add time to the end of it. 

So, I come home last night, look at the HR20 sometime after 7:00 pm, and
the recording light is on, so I thought great, it worked. Later, though, I checked My VOD and the show was NOT RECORDING! Only when I changed to Universal HD myself, did it start recording; at this point, though, it was already after 9:00 pm, so I missed the first 2 hours of the program. Ugh!

I have never had problems recording like this with the HR20; is what I'm reporting similar to the other feedback you guys have received from other users? Is it possible I didn't get the whole upgrade for some reason? Should I unplug the unit and plug it back in, and see if that helps (I may have tried this at some point, but I honestly don't remember)? Should I force an upgrade? 

I'd be thankful for any advice or suggestions you all might have...

Thanks,
Andy Burdick

P.S. I live in Chicago, IL, receive local SD and HD channels from DirecTV, and have both tuners of the HR20 hooked up.


----------



## rbootss

EARL..

....FIRST.....

Thanks for you listening to me gripe regarding this..I'm frustrated and and hope you understand..I sorta wish you did have some influence with DIRECTV on this....It would be in mine and everyone else's best interest..I sure hope a solution can be found for my problem..

....SECOND....Thanks for all your efforts..I do appreciate it..

Roy..



Earl Bonovich said:


> 1) Don't think that I haven't forwarded them on. The DirecTV Staff does read this and all of the issues threads, they actually have some staff member specifically tasked for document each and everyone of the issues you post in these threads.
> 
> 2) I don't have an answer for you on "why" it hasn't been addressed
> 
> 3) How would I feel? Sure I would be upset as well... but don't think for a minute that they would do me any special favors to correct a specific combination of hardware issue... other then using me to gather more data on it. None of this is about making sure "Earl's" works... in fact, I would love it if I could actually brake my systems for once. "All of this" is about making sure that the customer's work... I am just one of the 16 Million subscribers at DirecTV.
> 
> And if you think they are not taking these specific cases seriously....
> Over the last 6 months, they have gone out and PURCHASED a good amount of the specific equipment that has been posted here, so they can have it in their labs to figure out what is going on.
> 
> In addition to that, they also work with some of the manufacturers of some of this equipment to find out what exacty is going on.


----------



## mtnagel

I had Gilmore Girls set to record from 8-9:01 (padding by 1 minute in SL). And Primetime set to record from 9-10 (by SL). I noticed the episode of Frontline sounded interesting from 9-10, but I had the conflict that already two things were set to record from 9-9:01. So I went into the GG episode and removed the padding for that one episode. I then went to the guide to try to record Frontline and it still said there was a conflict. In the conflict screen it showed the correct time of 8-9 for GG, so there shouldn't have been a conflict. I then tried a manual recording of Frontline from 9-10 and it let me do that. I don't know for a fact that everything recorded, but I assume it did.


----------



## rbootss

Hi everyone..

I've been having several occurrences of audio dropouts when watching live and recordings of OTA mpeg2 HD programs..Almost all of the dropouts occur during the broadcast of the National feed using Dolby Digital(DD) signal..My setup consists of roof antenna with feed running to a 1-to-4 bidirectional 8db amplifier..The output feeds OTA to 3-HR20's, first one feeds output to a Sony LCD monitor(Non-DD), another to a Samsung LCD monitor(Non-DD)..With the third HR20 feed utilizes my Pioneer VSX49-TX receiver DD optical connection for audio with HDMI-->DVI to my Sony KDF-70XBR950 monitor..This is where I'm seeing the problem because of the equipment hookup..I do not see them on the non-DD systems..

Latest Examples..

Sun. Feb. 11..

Channel 10-1, ABC HD Mpeg2 Feed..

2100L-2200L - Desperate House Wifes - Several occurrences of audio dropouts
2200L-2300L - Brothers & Sisters - Several occurrences of audio dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength 70-85

Mon. Feb. 12..

Channel 6-1, NBC HD Mpeg2 Feed..

2100L-2200L - Heroes - Several occurrences of audio dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength 95-100

Channel 7-1, FOX HD Mpeg2 Feed..

2000L-2200L - 24 - Several occurrences of audio dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength 85-95

Channel 4-1, CBS HD Mpeg2 Feed..

2200L-2300L - CSI Miami - Several occurrences of audio dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength 85-95


Tue. Feb. 13..

Channel 4-1, CBS HD Mpeg2 Feed..

2000L-2100L - NCIS - Several occurrences of audio dropouts
2100L-2200L - The UNIT - Several occurrences of audio dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength 85-95

Channel 7-1, FOX HD Mpeg2 Feed..

2100L-2200L - House - Several occurrences of audio dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength 85-95

NOTE - In some of the above occurrences, when the audio dropouts occur..I also see some video dropouts.. 

Roy


----------



## LI-SVT

Ed Campbell said:


> If you're trying to do all this immediately after the download/reboot, there could well have been information missing in the Guide that screwed up the process.
> 
> And this is a good place to emphasize the point that what we get to see on our screens certainly isn't all the data that controls our Record commands, preferences, etc..
> 
> My wife and I regularly watch the EPL Review -- a weekend roundup of football matches from the UK. It's produced by Sky TV in the UK and shows here in the US over Fox Soccer Channel and Setanta [a subscription channel - 615].
> 
> During the years with only an SD receiver, the years following when we used our HR10-250, and now with the HR20, I've never succeeded in setting 1st run ONLY for that show -- on Fox Soccer Channel and its predecessor. Looking into the ToDo list, we'd always find the several repeats listed to record and my only workaround was to tell the critters to keep only 1 copy -- which it would record and rerecord and rerecord.
> 
> Now that I subscribe to Setanta -- carrying the same show with the same description [usually at the same time; but, with not as many repeats] -- I set that offering as 1st run ONLY and get 1st run ONLY.
> 
> Never got a satisfactory answer from D* or Fox. I'm not about to start harassing Setanta -- since they got it right.


Recording of both shows was set with a fully populated guide. The deleting of the news show was also done with a fully populated guide. In any event, deleting one recording should never delete another recording.


----------



## flipper2006

:nono2: Youre in the same boat as me. Nearly every time i power on the system there is no sound and DD lights and blinking, this never happend till the build that enabled OTA/Music&Photos back in early December. I have a Yamaha. My solution is change audio inputs on the Yama to something and change back and then it works.



rbootss said:


> Earl - as previously stated by me in several posts going back to mid-November..I continue to have Fatal Audio sync issues with the HR20..
> 
> ...EARL - PLEASE PASS THIS PROBLEM ON TO THE DIRECTV SOFTWARE STAFF FOR ACTION...
> 
> This audio sync issues ALL started with the 0xE3 software update and continue today with sequential software updates..I have 0x12a..
> 
> With the the Dolby Digital(DD) option turned " On" in the HR20 setup..My Pioneer VSX-49TX and backup VSX-39TX receivers are not able to properly sync the DD output feed from my HR20's (I OWN 3-HR20's) via Optical connection..
> 
> EXAMPLES - MPEG2 ONLY - I DO NOT HAVE MPEG4 CAPABILITY...Video feed from HR20 to Sony KDF-70XBR950 monitor via HDMI-DVI cable...
> 
> 1) - Every time I initially turn on my equipment for use..I do NOT get any audio output including DD output from either receiver unless I turn on my HR20 and my Sony monitor DF-70XBR950 first..Then turn on my Pioneer VSX-49TX or backup Pioneer VSX-39TX receivers last in that order..This initial audio output feed is correct as long as I remain on the initial HR20 channel it was tuned to before the audio receivers were turned on..BUT..
> 
> 2) - After #1 is done...And EVERY TIME I tune to a non-DD broadcast channel from one that was in DD mode or back and forth from a non-DD broadcast channel to DD..My receivers cannot properly decode the audio stream and I get NO sound..This can only be corrected by power off/on the receivers to restore audio feed to its proper sync mode..I usually have to power on/off receivers to correct this audio sync problem between 15-25 times/day..
> 
> NOTES...When the HR20 DD option is turned off..I do not have these Audio problems..But I also do not have any DD audio either...just mono..
> 
> NOTES...This problem exists no matter if I have the native on or off...
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE...I DID NOT HAVE THESE DD AUDIO SYNC PROBLEMS WITH MY H20 UNITS (I OWN 3 OF THEM)...
> 
> Earl and DIRECTV software development team - Why has this problem not been addressed especially since I did not have this problem when I was using my H20 units..I've waited patiently for more than 4-months without a solution and there appears none in sight..
> 
> *It appears to me that my problem has not been taken seriously at all..I should not have to to discard my audio receivers at original cost of 7k to purchase a new one that may or may not work with the HR20's..Since it worked with the H20 units..
> *
> 
> Earl - How would you be feeling if you were experiencing these audio issues that I have put up with for 4-months and counting..I bet DIRECTV would be addressing it..*
> *
> Roy


----------



## adamsjabbar

Anyone posting any type of LOCKUP issues

* How long did you wait to determin if it was locked up?
-- 3.5 hours
* Do you have networking enabled?
-- No
* Do you have OTA enabled?
-- Yes
* Single or Dual tuners inputted
-- Dual tuners

This occurred Tuesday evening, February 13. I was watching Heroes that was recorded Monday evening, February 12 from OTA 36-1 KXAN-DT in Austin, TX. At the same time, one or two other items were recording on the other tuners (don't remember exactly which, but the record light was on). After finishing the show, I chose NOT to delete the recording (so friend can watch it later). At that point, the screen flashed to the guide very briefly and then went completely black. No response from either the remote or the front panel controls. I went about my business and left the unit alone for about 3.5 hours. When I came back, it was still locked up with the record light on.


----------



## DeanS

Last night I watched the last hour and one half of "24" from the previous evening while American Idol was scheduled to record at 8 PM. Both the prior "24" recording and "AI" were recorded from KTTV-DT (Los Angeles) OTA. "24" played fine with only a few minimal video and audio drop outs. However, when I went to play "AI" (this was still recording) the recording would not play. The time code bar was frozen (and the video also). Made several attempts to play, but ended up cancelling the recording and missing the first half of "A.I."


----------



## hasan

When recording OTA HD, every recording has periodic but very brief pixellation accompanied by an audio drop out. This started with the release prior to 0x12a and continues. I have not noticed it on non-OTA recordings (at least SD recordings), as I haven't been doing a lot of SAT based HD recording of late. It is definitely there on OTA, however. 

Some of the recordings have been during dual record, some have been with a single record while watching another recorded program, some have been with a single record while merely watching a different channel (with some channel surfing thrown in), and some have been in the middle of the night when no other recording or activity could be taking place (except whatever automatic housekeeping the HR20 does)

I doubt any of the pixellation or drops outs were on the actual program material (as I was watching the initial programs live OTA on my Sammy HDTV for several of them, and there were no drop-outs on the actual program). Also, I almost NEVER see any OTA drop-outs on the Sammy. The OTA signals are strong on both the HR20 and the Sammy.

This is a new problem with recent releases and the CE's that preceded them. I can't say for sure if I had any in 0x128...just can't recall...to be sure the problem has gotten worse.


----------



## Vinny

hasan said:


> When recording OTA HD, every recording has periodic but very brief pixellation accompanied by an audio drop out. This started with the release prior to 0x12a and continues. I have not noticed it on non-OTA recordings (at least SD recordings), as I haven't been doing a lot of SAT based HD recording of late. It is definitely there on OTA, however.


I have exactly the same issue; and would like to add that most of my recordings are D* HD MPEG4 Locals. Same brief pixillation accompanied by audio dropouts. 

In addition; there still is an audio dropout problem when catching up to a live program. It's quite annoying.


----------



## Capmeister

Just had to do a reset to restore CC.


----------



## cygnusloop

elas123 said:


> This is on my good reciever that i have never had to reset for any problem other than getting the ce's. its on the latest and last night my kids were in my bedroom to watch something and all of my channels were frozen but the audio was there. i changed the channels but all higher channels they just showed a still pic but the local hd were fine. channels like 200-345 i searched through and couldnt get a show to play right. but ALL local hd channels works. required reboot and all is fine now.


This is exactly what happened to me. I have not had any lock up or BSB type issues until x12a. This has since happened twice, both times coming out of standby. RBR, and all was well.


----------



## shl4tech

I'm sure this is happening to a lot of people but since D* is listening....

I have had to do an RBR twice today for hangs. To answer Earl's requested questions:

- I waited 2-3 minutes before doing the first RBR. The unit went into a hang after I tried to play Star Wars that I had recorded this morning.

- I was just forced to do another as the unit hanged while watching channel 325. Yeah, i know Star Trek, I really am not that big a geek just bored.

- I do not have the unit networked and no OTA. I have both sat ins hooked up.

My biggest gripe is that prior to this update I was very pleased with the performance of the unit, finally, and just wish that D* would have left well enough alone. It would be nice if there was a way to opt out of these forced updates.


----------



## billsharpe

So far I have had only brief(about 2 seconds) audio drop-outs on HD locals both live and recorded with version 12a. I did see channel 201 when turning on set last week instead of last channel tuned. XM radio feeds also have occasional audio drop-outs, but very seldom.

I have not recorded two shows at once and seldom watch one program while recording another. And I haven't had any sync problems when fast-forwarding through commercials. Hard disk is 95% free. This rather light use may be why I'm not seeing the problems others are reporting. I did set CBS news to start recording one minute early since KCBS starts the program at 6:29. No problem there either.


----------



## ebock

Recorded Boston Legal, MPEG4 in Pittsburgh.

Several Severe Video Break Ups and loss of sound througout the recording. We were having an ice storm so I thought it could be weather related, however my SAT T-60 had no issues recording the same show (obviously not MPEG4). 

Is the MPEG4 Sat more suseptible to weather break up or is this an HR20 issue?

On a side note, I almost always have the frozen picture when doing RWX1 both live TV and recorded. Annoying for sure, but haven't missed any recordings!



Thanks


----------



## Just J

*What happened: *Trick play not working.

*What I was doing: *Watching Chicago HD LIL ABC 7 (News). Used trick play to move back 15 minutes to start of show (top of the hour). That trick play did not work right in that I did not get any preview as I rewound - the picture just froze until I hit play. Watch for about 5 minutes, then tried to use trick play to go back to the end. Trick play wouldn't work - the time bar would display and show the command, but the command would clear within a second and the program would resume normal playback at that point.

*Action Taken: *Changed channel up to Chicago HD LIL WGN 9.

*Result: *Apparent normal functioning.

__________________
Location: 60004
1 HR20-700 (Original Software 0xBE)
--0x12A (CE)
--Always on (Never put into standby, starting with 0x12A)
--UPS
AT9 Dish
--BBC's Installed
--2 output cables, direct to HR20 inputs, 25' from grounding block to BBCs
Component Video (3') to Panasonic TH-42PHW5 42" Plasma
--720p, Native Off
Optical Digital Audio (3') to Panasonic SA-XR25 Receiver
--Dolby Digital On
S-Video to Panasonic DMR-E50 DVD Recorder
Jensen TV920 Amplified Indoor Antenna
--Primary OTA Zip: 60004
--Seconday OTA Zip: none
Phone line not connected.
25' CAT5e cable to Linksys WRT54G router (dynamic IP) to Motorola cable modem.
DirecTV RC24 remotes (2), used for all DVR commands


----------



## HarleySteve

What Happened:
Remote AND Front Panel became non-responsive.

What I was doing:
HR20 was left on the evening before, did not turn on reciever and TV until 18 hours later. Channel was tuned to DNS CBS West Coast Feed

Action Taken:
Rebooted

Result:
All functions returned

My Config:
Connect to Sony Reciever via Component Video and Optical Audio. Native Off. Current Software is from National Release

BTW..
I had previously Forced CE verions of software. This was the first time I waited for a national release. In all Previous versions I would get a blank screen with all menu functions present, requiring a reboot, after about 3-4 days of operation. This would come after putting the HR20 in standby the evening before. I would leave the reciever on a HD channel, usually one of the DNS Network feeds.

Steve


----------



## lkatzeff

For the record. On previous versions, I used to get daily BSB's comoing out from standby. 
As of now, not even one BSB so far. It's either luck or D* fixed something.
I also haven't seen anybody else on this thread as having a true BSB bug.


----------



## pfahle

Today I set two recordings using the guide to start at 6 pm, padded both 30 minutes. The hr20 recorded nothing,I was watching a recording at 6 and realized it should have popped a window asking me what to do,it did nothing. I went to the guide and manually started both at 6:15  
I have had this machine since October and this is a first.
Native =off
both=on
series links under 30
using HDMI, will go back to component


----------



## bonscott87

Problem with the new support interactive channel.

This locked up my HR20. I went to the channel, took over 30 seconds for anything to come up. Checked a couple things and looked cool. When I went to another channel it was really slow to change the channel. Many of the remote key no longer worked. In particular up/down/left/right. So I could pull up the guide but couldn't do anything.

For some reason I thought maybe the Interactive app locked up or something so I hit the Active button. It loaded *real* slow and sure enough the support channel was there superimposed on the regular active.

Basically no matter what I did it seems like it locked up the interactive app or something. Had to RBR which cleared everything.


----------



## FYRPLG

problems with 12a not earlier version, BSOD

lots of audio drops and pixalation on OTA,HD,SD channels [email protected] and MPEG4


First time these audio and pixalation on SD channels 

speed channel
Fox OTA and HD Sat.

Hope this gets corrected losing lots of conversation For NASCAR and 24, NCIS

good luck

This is a good Test we are doing, Need More Corrections

Also this ver & 124 first HDMI 

Problems above on HDMI and Component.

Paul


----------



## SockMonkey

All:

If you have an XBox 360 that connects to an XBox 360 and your HR20 is networked... be wary of accessing Media Center throught the XBox while the HR20 is connected to the LAN.

In this thread I believe the OP has found this bug with 0x12A. In the past 2 days, my HR20 has locked up and it became clear tonight that it's when accessing the Media Center features.

Another one for the Techs to look into.
Bob


----------



## PeeWee10

I scheduled "Robots" to record earlier in the week (HBO HD 509), and it was recording when I got home. Recording ended at the right time..

From List, selected the recording, Play was hi-lighted, hit Select on Remote...nothing...no response. Hit Select button on front of box...still no response. Waited a few minutes and tried again...nothing. 

Did an RBR...everything seems fine. Recording not lost, and is now playing back. (No networking, No OTA).


----------



## RAD

OK, I thought I was missing a number or something but since 12A I've notice that sometimes when I enter a channel number to go to, like 355, if I enter it but don't press enter it doesn't tune to the channel, just stays where it's at. The last time this happened I made sure that the receiver got all the numbers correctly, which it did, but the channel banner just went away and stayed on the original channel.


----------



## STEVEN-H

Tonight watched American Idol OTA HD 41.1 there was some pixelation and audio drop outs. At 10PM EST set to record Lost OTA HD 11.1 and CSI NY OTA HD 32.1. Screen pop up asking to change tuner I said OK. Lost all Picture and sound. All menus functioned and Light was on and indications were it was recording both shows but, no audio or video waited five min. and rebooted. This is second night in a row for this and only the second time it has ever happened with my box. Hd 12a from ce on box and after lockup last night did a 02468 and downloaded released version. Apparently my box has a problem with 12a.

Interesting that the recording scheduled during the time of the BSOD are there after reboot and I can play them. This would indicate that only the audio/video output was having problems.

* How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up?
10 min.
* Do you have networking enabled?
yes
* Do you have OTA enabled?
yes
* Single or Dual tuners inputted
Dual tuners


----------



## BioTech

Big UNPNP bug found when doing UNPNP discoveries

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=79665


----------



## dan8379

Just had an issue for the first time--Was recording the Kansas-Colorado BB game on Full Court and was watching the recording. I was watching about 30 minutes or so delayed when all of a sudden the screen just froze. I went into my list and discovered that it stopped recording after 1 hour and 26 minutes, even though the guide had it listed from 9:00-3:00 am. Wasn't a huge deal since the game was a blowout and I only ended up missing about 8 minutes of game time, but if it had been a big game or a close game I would have been extremely mad. Has anyone else seen a recording stop prematurely for no reason? I was recording Lost on the other tuner, but nothing else was scheduled to record tonight.

Thanks.


----------



## jimmyt

same here.. entering a channel # withjout enter at the end does not work on occasion


RAD said:


> OK, I thought I was missing a number or something but since 12A I've notice that sometimes when I enter a channel number to go to, like 355, if I enter it but don't press enter it doesn't tune to the channel, just stays where it's at. The last time this happened I made sure that the receiver got all the numbers correctly, which it did, but the channel banner just went away and stayed on the original channel.


----------



## Vinny

RAD said:


> OK, I thought I was missing a number or something but since 12A I've notice that sometimes when I enter a channel number to go to, like 355, if I enter it but don't press enter it doesn't tune to the channel, just stays where it's at. The last time this happened I made sure that the receiver got all the numbers correctly, which it did, but the channel banner just went away and stayed on the original channel.


I reported this HERE. At first I thought I was missing a number too; but now it looks like 4 of us have this problem.


----------



## dmoneyd

I set a manual recording for channel 770 Canucks at Wild, 7:05-10:05pm MST. I also manually recorded channel 95 Blackhawks/Penguins and Sonics/Suns. When I got home about 8pm, I checked to see if it was actually recording. The List indicated both 770 and 95 were currently recording. Since both tuners were being recording, one would assume 95 or 770 would be on screen. However channel 614, Gol TV was actually on. 95 recorded correctly. I tried to play the Wild/Canucks, and immediately received the Save/Delete option. Channel 95 recorded the Penguins game and is currently recording the Suns game. So far NHL Center Ice is still not able to be recorded in the 700's. Just the work around, if the game is on an RSN. This needs to be corrected by next season.


----------



## Doug Brott

*Timebar information is simply wrong*

It is possible that the Live TV buffer was paused. I'm not certain because we were viewing the OTHER HR20 and it is possible that we accidentally paused the HR20 that was not visible on the screen. Two programs started recording at 8pm and I went to watch one of them delayed ... That all worked great.

I decided to stop watching the program a few moments later and hit the EXIT key to go back to Live TV. I returned back to Live TV and things looked normal. I pressed the PLAY button to see where in the program I was located since I have previously had a Live TV Buffer issue. This is where things got interesting. I have some photos:

*Invalid Time Bar* - Time is correct, buffer location marker MIGHT be correct for when the two programs started recording at 8pm but at 8:18pm was most certainly NOT correct.









*Programs recording at the time*


----------



## lsterman

Just upgraded from an H20 to HR20. I live in downtown St. Louis and am within 7-10 miles of the broadcast towers for the local TV stations. Because of tall buildings, multipath is a problem. The H20 with a Zenith Silver Sensor indoor antenna handles this perfectly, getting every digital station in the area. 

The HR20 receives only the NBC and CBS affiliates (4-1 and 5-1, 5-2). I get no signal at all on the other stations (2-1, 9-1, 9-2, 9-3, 9-4, 11-1, 11-2, 30-1, 46-1). Moving the antenna does nothing. At this point, I am returning the HR20. Having recording capability while losing a good portion of my high def stations is not a good tradeoff for me. Seems like they figured out OTA pretty well in the H20...you'd think they would use the same tuner/software in the HR20.


----------



## christo76

My HR20 gets turned off automatically by Harmony880.

Last night, when I turned the system on, the HR20 didn't power up. I used the power button on the HR20 Remote... Nothing. I used the power button on the HR20 itself.... Nothing. I hit the RBR.... heard it kill all power (I have a tiny USB fan plugged in that is on at all times) but.... then did nothing. 

I had to hold in the RBR for about 5-10 seconds then immediately began pressing the power button on the HR20, the blue light came on, and eventually the lights began to circle and it when into the Reset start-up.

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Satster

*What Happened:*
Remote became non-responsive.

*What I was doing:*
HR20 was left on standby the evening before, tuned to channel 96, where a RSN local HD game was broadcast. I turned the unit back on and tried to change channels.

*Action Taken:*
Rebooted

*Result:*
All functions returned

*My Config:*
Connected to Samsung DLP receiver via HDMI and to Onkyo Receiver via Optical Audio. Native On. Current Software is CE release 12A.


----------



## Satster

*What Happened:*
Scheduled recording of RSN HD broadcast of the Red Wings-Stars game on channel 96 in the Dallas area got cancelled. The Recording History did not have any information on it other than "cancelled". The game was actually broadcast on channel 96: I caught the postgame show.

*What I was doing:*
I had programmed the HR20 to record the game using the guide (NOT manual recording, which is another problem) a couple of days before. I checked that the recording was still scheduled the day before, but I did not check it again the day of the game.

*Action Taken:*
Cursed at the HR20 and DirecTV. Again.

*Result:*
Did not feel any better.

*My Config:*
Connected to Samsung DLP receiver via HDMI and to Onkyo Receiver via Optical Audio. Native On. Current Software is CE Release 12A.

*Additional Note*
The HR20 successfully recorded Arrested Development on HDnet later that night. Also another recording (NHL Center Ice HD Chicago-Pittsburgh which started earlier than the RSN HD game on Channel 95, also programmed using the guide) did record sucsessfully.


----------



## PajamaGuy

012a recording of Days of Our Lives Houston KPRC (NBC) SD broadcast recorded on LocalHD channel HAN - recorded yesterday/viewed last night:

Multiple audio drops (Dolby=yes) getting longer, back to 3-5 seconds. Multiple video freeze-2 sec-blue-screen-2 sec-playback continues without audio-2 sec-audio comes back. A little while later video/audio freeze - only waited 10 seconds, 30-sec skip moved forward and playback continued. Rewind-play-freeze again at same spot.

RBR

Same things, same places in recording.

Stupid question = With same software, how can it be getting worse?


----------



## nick1817

Finally had time to observe some things since mine has been running for two days, some, if not all, of these I am sure have been discussed.

* Recorded programs when played from recorded list start 3osec to one minute in. Have to reqind to "true" start
* Audio was mind-boggling off/low on Fax and w/e channel Bones comes on last night. I had to have TV on Volume 30, normally it stays 1t 12-15. The shows were in HD/DD, but was not having the same issues on the other channels.
* Love the 30 sec skip button and the fact it can be pressed numerous times, kinda makes up for no auto-correct
* Lost looks fantastic in HD


----------



## Satster

*What Happened:*
NHL Center Ice Recording on channels 764 and 765 failed. The games showed up on my playlist. When I tried to play them, I got a black screen and the "do you want to delete this show?" menu. There was no way to go back to the beginning or otherwise watch them.

*What I was doing:*
The recordings were programmed using the manual recording menu, because using the guide forces each 3-hour game to be recorded for the full 6 hours of the broadcast time allotted on channels 764-772.

*Action Taken:*
Deleted the games.

*Result:*
Resolve to stay with the HR20 and DirecTV (beyond my contract) is further diminished.

*My Config:*
Connected to Samsung DLP receiver via HDMI and to Onkyo Receiver via Optical Audio. Native On. Current Software is CE Release 12A.

*Additional Note*
I am posting again in this format, since I have not received any feedback on this forum that this is actually a problem DirecTV is targetting to solve anytime soon.


----------



## sbcale

*Date and Time of Recording:* 2/13/07 9:00pm
*Title of Show:* American Idol
*Channel and if it is a LOCAL:* - Local mpeg4 FOX WPGH
*Audio output type:* PCM
*Output via Optical?* HDMI

The problem was VERY repeatable. The audio dropped out 10 minutes in and NEVER came back. I restarted the HR20, fast forwarded, rewound, and even tried red and white analog but still no sound.

Luckily I had a back up on the R10 and everything was fine on it.

Also I am still having lip sync issues on the Local mpeg4 CBS KDKA and to a lesser extent the Local mpeg4 ABC WTAE. The OTA feed is fine so it must be on DirecTV's end, I am thinking they are screwing up the encoding of the mpeg4 signal. I wish they would fix it, it is reallly annoying!!! :nono2:


----------



## bonscott87

Ok, finally got to compare OTA recording on the HR20 vs. "pure" OTA on another receiver, Hughes E-86.

The HR20 has audio dropouts on OTA recordings a lot more then a non DVR.

*Test Shows:*
American Idol Tuesday and Wednesday
House
Bones

*Affiliate:* WXMI, Fox in Grand Rapids, MI

OTA via Hughes E-86 averaged 1-2 dropouts per hour. WXMI has always been pretty stable.
OTA via HR20 had several audio dropout per hour, especially during Idol for some reason. At times during Idol it was really bad. But during that same time period when I watched it live OTA via the E-86 there were no bad breakups like that.
Bones and House weren't so bad but had at least 6 dropouts each while 1 or 2 via E-86.


----------



## jfm

*Condition: *After watching 2 periods of Wing/Stars game on 769 (NHL Center Ice), I nearly caught up to live so I switched to watch previosly recorded show. Wanted to switch back to Wings/Stars recording.

*Problem:* Brought up My Playlist, noticed Wings game on 769 was no longer recording. Live game came on PIW. Exited to live picture. Pressed record, did not start recording. Went to guide, got blank blue screen with game playing PIW. After a couple minutes, guide appeared. Highlighted Wing game on 769, pressed R, still nothing. Brought up info and selected record, it seemed to take it and said it was added to ToDo List but recording didn't start. Brought guide back up, got blank blue screen with game playing PIW again. This time HR20 became unresponsive to remote or front panel. (While waiting, watching game in window reminded me of watching hockey game in college on an 8 inch black and white).

Waited a few minutes and then RBR. After RBR, everything seemed to work except could not record game. History showed "This showing was recorded at 5:30p, Wed 2/14 and stopped at 7:25p, Wed 2/14. This showing was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)" I guess, even though it was shown in the guide, some piece of software still thought it was unavailable. Have seen the previous posts showing problems with this game on 96 in Dallas (Satster) and other NHL Center Ice games (dmoneyd).

Only good news is HR20 came out of RBR reboot just as Wings tied game and I got to see final 3 goals watching live (sorry Satster).


----------



## RAD

Last night one of my HR20's had the local channel order messed up. Normally it's the HD channel via DBS, then the SD channel but last night it flipped the two. So when I did a direct tune via channel number I got the SD version. A reboot got them back in the correct order.


----------



## bcowan12

This is the worst build to date for me (started in September)

I have never had lockups, but have had 2 in the last week:

1. The video was playing, but no buttons on the remote control worked at all - RBR
2. I woke up this morning and was puzzled that record light was on. I turn on the TV to find a frozen video screen, and no remote buttons worked - RBR

*New bug:*
I started to watch Lost last night while it was still recording, but 32 minutes in it would freeze frame and go no further. I could back up and FF and slip, but it would always stop at the same part. The recording indicator showed that it had recorded about 50 minutes of the show so far, and it did complete the full hour. I just can't watch beyond 32 minutes. I had to RBR this morning due to a lockup, and I still can't watch beyond 32 minutes, but now I get the "delete now" option displaying at this point. The recording indicator still shows that it recorded the full hour.

I have also had a few completely unwatchable recordings. This is not new, but I've had more in the last week than I've had in the last month.


----------



## oldschoolecw

I had to do 2 RBR’s yesterday afternoon and evening and 7 since this new patch.


----------



## FmrFrtDog

Last night I had SLs scheduled on two OTA channels at 9:00PM CST: 4-1 (CBS) CSI:NY and 7-1 (NBC) Medium. There were also other SLs recorded earlier. This morning the HR20 still had the record light on, so I checked it and unit was not resposive. Did RBR and found both channels had recorded for almost 13 hrs (until RBR). Both recordings were available in list and played perfectly (including trickplay), but just didn't cut off at the end of the scheduled show. I was running forced 012A.


----------



## bcowan12

FmrFrtDog said:


> Last night I had SLs scheduled on two OTA channels at 9:00PM CST: 4-1 (CBS) CSI:NY and 7-1 (NBC) Medium. There were also other SLs recorded earlier. This morning the HR20 still had the record light on, so I checked it and unit was not resposive. Did RBR and found both channels had recorded for almost 13 hrs (until RBR). Both recordings were available in list and played perfectly (including trickplay), but just didn't cut off at the end of the scheduled show. I was running forced 012A.


My record light was still on and the HR20 locked up this morning too. I however didn't get any part of the 11:00PM scheduled recording that I assume put it into record mode.


----------



## westernamerican

Resolution on my TV suddenly started changing every time I change channels...........?


----------



## westernamerican

My Lost Recording last night was recording in 3 (Three) separate recording...One for 22 minutes, One for 19 minutes and One for 11 minutes?????????? How weird is this?


----------



## cricks

Man, I have to say, I love the faster menus but I cant say that this release has been rock solid anymore. Last night, I was watching Sesame Street that was recorded. I had watched this episode before several times. Last night however, I had a lock up and had to do a RBR. I was not using any trick modes or channel changing. I was just watching. 

I never had any lock ups or freezes with the previous builds.


----------



## spunkyvision

Tuesday night was the first chance I had at watching anything since the Ox12a update. The audio synch issues is unbearable. It seemed somewhat cleaned up on the last national update. I went to watch 24 (Fox XETV San Diego HD) and the audio/video were out of synch by at least 5 seconds..it was HORRIBLE much worse than when I got it a month ago. So I went and watched it on SD DirecTivo..then yesterday I turned the HR20 on and it was live TV and Fox XETV San Diego HD was off 5 seconds or so as well. This is awful.


----------



## aburdick1

* How long did you wait to determine if it was locked up?
-- overnight (8+ hours)
* Do you have networking enabled?
-- No
* Do you have OTA enabled?
-- Yes
* Single or Dual tuners inputted
-- Dual tuners



aburdick1 said:


> I got the 0x12a upgrade on my HR20 a couple of days ago, and since then I've had some problems recording. I wanted to bounce my issues off of you guys, and see if you had any advice.
> 
> On Monday night, I tried to set up the Westminster Dog Show to record on Universal HD, 7:00 pm to 10:00 pm both Monday and Tuesday night. I selected Monday night to record from the programming guide as an individual episode, and Tuesday night from the Episodes menu item of Monday night's recording, also as an individual episode. Monday night's recording worked OK, but while I was trying to add 15 minutes to the end of the recording for Tuesday night's program, weird things started happening. The first time I tried to add 15 minutes, I got the usual screen that lists conflicts, asking me to choose which program to cancel; when I highlighted the program I wanted to cancel and clicked OK, though, nothing happened. I exited, and tried again; this time, it hung while searching for conflicts, with the current program showing in that small window in the upper right hand corner. I had to reset the machine to get out of the endless search (although at some point later, I realized I didn't have to reset it to escape, I could just power the box off and power it back on).
> 
> On Tuesday, I tried again to set up a recording for Tuesday night's Westminster program. Unfortunately, in this case the details are sketchier, because I had to try so many different things to get the recording set up, that I can't even remember what I did. All I know is, most of my usual methods for setting up a recording didn't work. I tried choosing Tuesday night from the Episodes menu item for Monday night's show, both as an individual recording and as a Series Link; no dice. I tried setting up a new Series Link for the program, recording
> both First Run and Repeats, thinking perhaps the show wasn't being recognized as a first run show. Nope. I was finally able to get a recording set up for Tuesday night's program (don't ask me how, I honestly don't remember what method finally worked), although I didn't dare try to add time to the end of it.
> 
> So, I come home last night, look at the HR20 sometime after 7:00 pm, and
> the recording light is on, so I thought great, it worked. Later, though, I checked My VOD and the show was NOT RECORDING! Only when I changed to Universal HD myself, did it start recording; at this point, though, it was already after 9:00 pm, so I missed the first 2 hours of the program. Ugh!
> 
> I have never had problems recording like this with the HR20; is what I'm reporting similar to the other feedback you guys have received from other users? Is it possible I didn't get the whole upgrade for some reason? Should I unplug the unit and plug it back in, and see if that helps (I may have tried this at some point, but I honestly don't remember)? Should I force an upgrade?
> 
> I'd be thankful for any advice or suggestions you all might have...
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy Burdick
> 
> P.S. I live in Chicago, IL, receive local SD and HD channels from DirecTV, and have both tuners of the HR20 hooked up.


----------



## rbootss

Hi everyone..

The audio/video dropouts problem continues..See my post #414 in this thread for details of my previous related problems..

Last night while when watching live and recordings of OTA mpeg2 HD programs.. 
I had audio/video dropouts..They only occur during the broadcast of the National HD feed using Dolby Digital(DD) signal..I do not see them on the non-DD systems..
I verified this by watching the same programs recorded from my other 2-HR20's to non-DD systems..

NOTE - Almost all audio dropouts had some form of corresponding video dropouts..But I did not have any occurrences of just video dropouts alone..There were a few audio dropouts with little or no corresponding video dropouts..

Last Night..

Channel 10-1, ABC HD Mpeg2 Feed..

2100L-2300L - Lost episodes - Several occurrences of audio/Few video dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength 
Tuner 1 - 65-75
Tuner 2 - 75-100

Channel 7-1, FOX HD Mpeg2 Feed..

2000L-2100L - Bones - Several occurrences of audio/Several video dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength 
Tuner 1 - 70-80
Tuner 2 - 85-100

Channel 4-1, CBS HD Mpeg2 Feed..

2000L-2100L - Jericho - Few occurrences of audio/Few video dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength
Tuner 1 - 80-90
Tuner 2 - 85-100

2200L-2300L - CSI NY - Few occurrences of audio/Few video dropouts
Video OTA Signal strength 
Tuner 1 - 80-90
Tuner 2 - 85-100

Roy


----------



## GBFAN

I had an interesting problem last night. We recorder Bones and Jericho a 7:00 in HD. when I first turned on the TV I paused because we didn't want to see Bones because we were going to watch it later. I then went to the playlist and selected another program to watch. When we were finished I deleted that program and selected Bones, at this time it was after 8:00 CST. The audio on the program was severely delayed. It was about 5 seconds behind. I was able to get it in sync once by hitting pause but it got out of sync. I gave up and watched Jericho. When Jericho was finished I went back to bones and it started back up where I had previously paused it and it then played ok.


----------



## robncindi

Lost didn't record last night! This was my first (that I know of) missed recording that was for sure scheduled. Lucky for me I walked through the living room at 9:10and noticed the record light wasn't on so I was able to catch most of it but it was in the to do list earlier in the day. 

Once I watched it after it was finished recording the video was very jerky, like every 5th frame passed for a split second. At first I thought it was the show and some director adding his special effects touch but the recording on the Tivo in the bedroom was smooth and flawless. This was HD Houston local MPEG4 recording


----------



## nhaydon

Another issue hapened when I woke up this morning. The screen was all static. Tried to change channels and nothing. Had to do a RBR to get it to come back to normal.

This does seem like the best release for us.


----------



## rrbhokies

A few nights ago, I started to watch Heros from the "my playlist" after it had finished recording. At first, it seemed like the audio was just a little out of synch, but after a few minutes in, it was just fine.

I stopped watching after a few minutes and went to bed. Came back last night to finish the show. When I started it back up, the audio was way out of synch by as much as two seconds. It was like watching a really bad kung fu movie!!

I stopped the playback, started the show over, and it was still out of synch, but not quite as bad. 

So, I stopped it again, brought up another program for a few seconds, and then stopped and brought Heros back on. This time, the audio was in synch and I had no problems the rest of the program.

This was an mpeg4 HD recording.

I've had problems with the D.C. NBC station being out of synch, especially when watching live television, and I can understand that if the audio is out of synch during recording, it will record it out of synch.

It's just that I've never experienced the issue where the recording itself would sometimes be in synch and other times not.


----------



## rrbhokies

24 did not record on Monday night. I checked the history and it just said "Deleted". But since I'm the only one that uses the machine, I know for a fact that it wasn't deleted. It just flat out didn't record.

This is the first missed recording in a long, long time. I'm on 0x12a with the national rollout.

Also, skip back seems to be much shorter than it used to be. Most of the time, it looks like it's barely going back 3 or 3 seconds. If I just press it once, it practically starts back up at the point I pressed the skip back button. This just started happening after 0x12a.

This appears to be the least stable fix in a long time.


----------



## forum junkie

bonscott87 said:


> Ok, finally got to compare OTA recording on the HR20 vs. "pure" OTA on another receiver, Hughes E-86.
> 
> The HR20 has audio dropouts on OTA recordings a lot more then a non DVR.
> 
> *Test Shows:*
> American Idol Tuesday and Wednesday
> House
> Bones
> 
> *Affiliate:* WXMI, Fox in Grand Rapids, MI
> 
> OTA via Hughes E-86 averaged 1-2 dropouts per hour. WXMI has always been pretty stable.
> OTA via HR20 had several audio dropout per hour, especially during Idol for some reason. At times during Idol it was really bad. But during that same time period when I watched it live OTA via the E-86 there were no bad breakups like that.
> Bones and House weren't so bad but had at least 6 dropouts each while 1 or 2 via E-86.


What's bad is the E-86 is only a 1st or 2nd gen. 8VSB and the HR20 is supposed to have the 5th which is suppose to be far superior. You see it here all the time where someone with another unit - TV or whatever gets better OTA than the HR20This shouldn't be unless it's internal hardware problems or software problems.


----------



## 4DThinker

012a is also the least solid release my box has seen.

Every OTA HD and SD recording it made Tuesday night was black screen blank. Reboot seems to have fixed it, but none of those tuesday shows were watchable before or after the reboot.

Wednesday the HR20 was not tuning 13.1 CBS OTA from Topeka, KS, although I could tune all my other OTA channels on the HR20 and tune 13.1 with my TV's tuner. Another red-button reset seems to have fized it for now.

Are these upgrades being worked on by seperate teams? I don't understand how 0120 can be so solid (for me) and 012a can be worse.


----------



## Satster

> Only good news is HR20 came out of RBR reboot just as Wings tied game and I got to see final 3 goals watching live (sorry Satster).


 Actually that was the good thing about my recording messing up. I didn't have to get my hopes up for 2.5 periods. The Red Wings are definitely hitting their stride.

Also glad to know that someone else on this forum cares about NHL Center Ice.


----------



## kram

RAD said:


> Last night one of my HR20's had the local channel order messed up. Normally it's the HD channel via DBS, then the SD channel but last night it flipped the two. So when I did a direct tune via channel number I got the SD version. A reboot got them back in the correct order.


I experienced the same issue.


----------



## jefirdjr

RAD said:


> OK, I thought I was missing a number or something but since 12A I've notice that sometimes when I enter a channel number to go to, like 355, if I enter it but don't press enter it doesn't tune to the channel, just stays where it's at. The last time this happened I made sure that the receiver got all the numbers correctly, which it did, but the channel banner just went away and stayed on the original channel.


I'm having the same problem....
Most of the time it changes channels properly, but "sometimes" it does as above.
Also have noticed that if I key a 2 digit number for my locals eg. 13, it sometimes does not change unless I press enter. But if I key 013 it changes normally.


----------



## pfahle

The unit just completely froze up,would not respond to remote or front panel. I had selected list,selected a program,selected play, screen was black. RBR got it working again, this thing just seems to eat itself up,went back to component ...Pete


----------



## Just J

*What Happened: *Immediate Keep Or Delete

*What I was doing: *From To Do List, selected 1 hour Ch 278 recording ("How High Can You Fly"). Got "Keep Or Delete" dialog immediately.

*Action Taken: *Selected "Keep", then selected it again from the To Do list, whereupon it played normally.


----------



## PSkelly

Vinny said:


> Issue
> HR20 accepts channel change command but channel doesn't change.
> 
> What I did
> a) Entered channel number 321 from remote while viewing D* CBS MPEG4 Local.
> b) Witnessed the numbers being entered on the banner; which correctly displayed after the 3 was pressed on the remote.
> c) After 321 appeared on the banner; nothing else happened. The banner continued to list the channel being viewed info.
> d) After about 3 seconds, the banner went off.
> e) I entered 321 again and the channel changed.
> 
> I was able to repeat this; but it doesn't happen every time.


I have experienced this repeatedly too. I am not certain it started with the 12a release however


----------



## MrCuda74

Still lots of problems in the recordings list. When I delete a recording from a folder with 3 or more shows in it most times it hangs for 15 secs then jumps to another spot in the list. Also moving around in the list is sometimes very erratic. Jumps around and it is hard to land on the show I want.


----------



## robncindi

Two cases of audio dropouts during Grey's Anatomy tonight, the first while we were watching the recorded show right at 9:00 PM so when the show ended perhaps? Lasted about 5 seconds. The 2nd right at the end of the episode during probably the most important line of the show!!! Thanks D* my wife is pi$$ed again!!! Get it fixed before she finds a new husband with cable tv...


----------



## tiger2005

I've had an issue in the past few releases (most recently 0x12a) where I bring up a recent search (PITTSBURGH PENGUINS & Sports, Hockey), click 'Record', and I try to add an hour extra to the end of the recording. However, the screen hangs and hangs, and won't respond to a remote command other than the power button. Although sometimes it requires a RBR.


----------



## wchittenden

Vinny said:


> Users may notice that the time code may contain a negative number but it may also contain just zeros, example 0:-59 or -1:-29 or 0:00. Click here for many examples of the negative time code. If a recording is currently in progress and trick plays do not work, it is highly likely that this recording will suffer the Unwatchable Bug, this same symptom was also experienced with the Partial Bug (potentially eliminated under latest versions of the code). A reboot will remove all recordings with the Unwatchable bug


This happened last Thursday night. All of the NBC shows suffered from this bug and were unwatchable. Tonight, we started watching ER (from the LIST menu) about 15 minutes into the program. When it started playing, it was at the 1 minute mark. Not unusual, so I hit rewind and it goes to 0:-6. Other than that, everything else worked fine during the show. The only other thing was although the show was 59 minutes, the show ended at 52 minutes (according to the time line) and then went to the "Delete Yes/No" menu immediately after the show was over.

I scanned the other NBC shows from tonight that are in the play list and Earl was all black screen. The Office, Scrubs, and 30 Rock all had the 0:-6 to start but appear to be O.K. (at least I could FF and REW the programs.) Luckily the DirecTivo in the bedroom also records the same shows.

Is it just a coincidence that both times this happened to us it was Thursday night on NBC? (I think these are the only NBC shows we record during the week.)


----------



## lbacker52

I had another"go to delete on play mode"(Without a Trace).Was OTA feed which I had padded to add 1.5 hours due to BB game preceding it.Rooftop ant.100% strength.The recording light was on while it was "recording",so that still needs to be addressed!


----------



## rsblaski

First problems I've experienced with 0x12a:
Had 1 unwatchable on each hr20.
hr20 #1, mpg4 recording of Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip from Wed. night. It had a (-)1:00 on the time bar, grey screen, and no amount of ff, rw, slip or replay would kick it loose. RBR and it was gone.
HR20 #2, mpg4 recording of Letterman from Wed night/Thur morning. normal time bar, grey screen, and same results as HR20 #1.
Both hr20s run to Denon 4306 on HDMI and from there on HDMI to the tv.
These were the first failed recordings for the past three CE downloads.
I was really getting confidence in the reliability until these failures. Hope things get back to normal.
BTW, I set up a 3 hour pad on the Daytona Duel 150's and it appeared to work. No tick marks after the original scheduled running time, however.


----------



## redbirdruss

I had lock ups on both my HR20's tonight.
First happened when I was recording Scrubs and tried to view it through the list option. This required a RBR to resolve.

Second happened when I tried to play tonights recoeding of The Office on my second recorder. This time it locked up and the screen was bathed in a pinkish hue. This is the first time I have ever seen this pink coloration except for pinky.
Did a RBR and was able to view The Office.


----------



## beenwatchintv

First Problem with 12A:
Problem: HR20 Locked up while in the menu function. Remote unresponsive. Picture of menu on screen verses black screen. 
) Actions preceeding lock up.: 
HR20 had just finished recording American Chopper
Just finished watching a recorded show. 
Selected American Chopper from the play list in the menu and when I selected play the HR20 froze. 
)Corrective Action: Red Button Reset Corrected the problem and recording of American Chopper OK.


----------



## PajamaGuy

PajamaGuy said:


> 012a recording of Days of Our Lives Houston KPRC (NBC) SD broadcast recorded on LocalHD channel HAN - recorded yesterday/viewed last night:
> 
> Multiple audio drops (Dolby=yes) getting longer, back to 3-5 seconds. Multiple video freeze-2 sec-blue-screen-2 sec-playback continues without audio-2 sec-audio comes back. A little while later video/audio freeze - only waited 10 seconds, 30-sec skip moved forward and playback continued. Rewind-play-freeze again at same spot.
> 
> RBR
> 
> Same things, same places in recording.
> 
> Stupid question = With same software, how can it be getting worse?


I made an error. The recorded channel was KPRC (Houston NBC) and was the SD channel, not the LocalHD HN2. Further, yesterday's recording of the same show exhibited the same audio & video dropouts, freezing and blue screen problems as the day before - and I had done a RBR between recordings.
.....time for a new build......reach:


----------



## nick1817

Can't get my Channel 5/NBC HD channel, but can get the SD (via dish). All I get is a blue screen...an ideas?


----------



## chrisexv6

Had the same issue again, but a little more info.......

"Visible" tuner was on 325 (Spike). "Hidden" tuner was on an MPEG4 channel, I think Fox (WTIC DT). 

Turned on TV, black screen on Spike. Hit Guide twice, current channel listed as 201 (DirecTV Basics). Hit previous channel, it went to the MPEG4 channel, but the info was listed as something that I had started watching before (24 recorded on that same MPEG4 channel). Grey screen. Waited a bit, recording started (like it was Live TV). The current show on that channel should have been War At Home. This *might* be normal functionality, Im not sure........I know some people mentioned using "Previous" after stopping a recording brought them back to a recording.

Flipped back to Spike (325), got video on Spike. Hit previous again, and was taken back to the same MPEG4 (WTIC DT) and now the info and video were correct (showing War At Home).

Tonight Ill change the channel off Spike (TV doesnt get much use yet so it stays wherever I leave it since Sunday), and see if the issue occurs again. Minor annoyance, but an annoyance nonetheless.

EDIT: I notice someone else has this issue, but they had it when coming out of standby. NOTE that my receiver is *never* put in standby, so its apparently not standby related (at least not in my case.....I wonder if maybe it happens when the screen saver is supposed to kick in?).

-Chris


----------



## mlob2

Vinny said:


> Issue
> HR20 accepts channel change command but channel doesn't change.
> 
> What I did
> a) Entered channel number 321 from remote while viewing D* CBS MPEG4 Local.
> b) Witnessed the numbers being entered on the banner; which correctly displayed after the 3 was pressed on the remote.
> c) After 321 appeared on the banner; nothing else happened. The banner continued to list the channel being viewed info.
> d) After about 3 seconds, the banner went off.
> e) I entered 321 again and the channel changed.
> 
> I was able to repeat this; but it doesn't happen every time.


I am having this same issue with increased frequency over the last five days. I have only become aware of this problem since the last sw update, but it is possible it was happening earlier and I thought I just typed a wrong channel number in.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I previously reported that



lamontcranston said:


> *Super-Pinky* has yet to be seen but this is a very elusive bug.


Well last night I saw him/her. Super-Pinky is a pepto-bismol colored cast all over the entire screen, with the regular image visible but in the wrong colors. Turning the TV off and on fixes it.

This is probably an HDMI issue but at the moment I don't have the wherewithal to test it on component for 2-3 weeks at a time (because this is a very rare and minor bug).


----------



## LameLefty

robncindi said:


> Two cases of audio dropouts during Grey's Anatomy tonight, the first while we were watching the recorded show right at 9:00 PM so when the show ended perhaps? Lasted about 5 seconds. The 2nd right at the end of the episode during probably the most important line of the show!!! Thanks D* my wife is pi$$ed again!!! Get it fixed before she finds a new husband with cable tv...


That might an issue with your local; our recording from the Nashville ABC HD MPEG4 feed was fine.


----------



## AFH

*Problem:* Apparently, when it rains and I'm not talking about a hard rain, just a soft rain, my MPEG 4 HD locals will go out immediately and then try to come back with all types of breakups. This happened Tuesday (2-13-07) night at 8:00pm when I was once again trying to watch the Gilmore Girls. It was raining outside, not hard at all and the freaking MPEG 4 locals for channel 22, 11 and 17 would not tune in. It was breakup after breakup and completely unwatchable until about 9:30pm and even at that point it was still raining at the same pace. Channel 5 WRAL was the only MPEG 4 HD local that wasn't breaking up and that was watchable. My MPEG 2 stations were rock solid. They didn't go out at one point. What's the deal with that?

*Solution:* Had to watch the hd version of Gilmore Girls via the antenna that I have connected to the HR20.


----------



## RAD

IMHO, a problem with rain is that it doesn't need to be a hard rain at your home but just a lot of water vapor/rain in the path between your dish and the satellites. I've seen the signal go out and it's not raining at all but very black clouds to the south, in a few minutes it starts to rain and even during some heavy periods the signal comes back.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Received 12a in the National Rollout...

*The Issue:*
Started an MPEG-4 recording (KXTV - Sacramento) of LOST and instantly noticed that the audio was well behind the video (3-5 seconds). Called my neighbor who has an HR-20 and asked if his recording had the same issue (thinking it was the affiliate). His recording was fine.

*The Resolution:*
I was able to pause the recording for a brief moment, then un-pause it and the video and audio matched. Once the commercial break came, I SLIP'ed through it. Once I returned to normal playback speed, I noticed the audio was again well behind the video.

*The Work Around:*
Stopped the recording, RBR'ed the machine and blamo; no problem with audio/video sync from that point on.

This was my first RBR under 12a.


----------



## avatar230

On sequentially recorded shows off one channel, every recording but the first one begins playback 30-seconds to a minute into the recording. Rewinding to the beginning reveals the missing material. This occured last night for me on sequential recordings of THE OFFICE, SCRUBS and 30 ROCK -- both SCRUBS and 30 ROCK started playback partway into the program.


----------



## Vinny

avatar230 said:


> On sequentially recorded shows off one channel, every recording but the first one begins playback 30-seconds to a minute into the recording. Rewinding to the beginning reveals the missing material. This occured last night for me on sequential recordings of THE OFFICE, SCRUBS and 30 ROCK -- both SCRUBS and 30 ROCK started playback partway into the program.


This has been around since the beginning....it's not the worst bug; but it's very annoying. I hope it is addressed in the next CE release.


----------



## Jeremy W

I just had my first issue in a long time. I was watching a movie on HDNet Movies. I pulled up the guide, and I just got the background with the current channel playing in the corner. The box was completely frozen, so I did an RBR. After it was fully rebooted, the channel was changed to Food Network and it was left alone. About 5 minutes later with no interaction at all, the video froze while the audio kept playing. The box was non-responsive to any controls, so I did another RBR. The box this time was left on Food Network, and nothing at all was touched after the RBR. Again, after about 5 minutes, the video froze while the audio kept playing, and it was non-responsive. This time I pulled out the power cable to reset it and disconnected the Ethernet cable. It's been working fine now for about 20 minutes. I will try re-connecting the Ethernet cable later and see how it goes.


----------



## bcowan12

robncindi said:


> Two cases of audio dropouts during Grey's Anatomy tonight, the first while we were watching the recorded show right at 9:00 PM so when the show ended perhaps? Lasted about 5 seconds. The 2nd right at the end of the episode during probably the most important line of the show!!! Thanks D* my wife is pi$$ed again!!! Get it fixed before she finds a new husband with cable tv...


Some shows have so many dropouts that I watch them with closed captioning turned on. Too bad some half-wit at D* decided that it should take 30 seconds of button pushing to activate it.

Gone are the days where you quickly skip back and toggle the CC to understand a few words you missed. TV remotes usually have CC on a dedicated button for a reason that completely escapes the "brain trust" at D*. It has been very evident that the HR20 software was designed by people who have never used a TiVo before. Apparently they have very little experience with TV's too.

(Just blowing off steam. I'm getting REALLY sick of this POS.)

Bruce


----------



## oenophile

bcowan12 said:


> Some shows have so many dropouts that I watch them with closed captioning turned on. Too bad some half-wit at D* decided that it should take 30 seconds of button pushing to activate it.
> 
> Gone are the days where you quickly skip back and toggle the CC to understand a few words you missed. TV remotes usually have CC on a dedicated button for a reason that completely escapes the "brain trust" at D*. It has been very evident that the HR20 software was designed by people who have never used a TiVo before. Apparently they have very little experience with TV's too.
> 
> (Just blowing off steam. I'm getting REALLY sick of this POS.)
> 
> Bruce


Two comments....one constructive...one questioning.....

first, the constructive: Both of my TV's have a feature built in that will enable close captioning upon muting the TV. I have a home theater system hooked up and don't use the TV speakers anyway, so pushing mute, for me, just turns on CCing. Perhaps you can do that. (And I don't have the HR20 yet, but this works with my TiVo and not sure why it wouldn't work with HR20 feeds too.)

second, the questioning: I have a TiVo and my remote doesn't enable one-touch CCing. IMHO - - I'm not sure this is a feature most people would frequently use and I really don't know how you can blame them for not including it directly on the remote. (Well, you can blame them...but flaming them is a bit much, don't you think?) You may use it frequently, but my guess is most people don't.


----------



## ebock

Issue: Recording of Greys Anatomy goes directly to delete

Station: WTAE Pittsburgh MPEG-4

RBR does not help. DVR is showing 1:01 recorded but unable to play

Thank god ABC has them online or I would probably be thrown out of the house


----------



## jmh27

As usual week after week since OTA has been activated, I still get audio drop-outs in waves during several programs. Sometimes the drop-outs come several back-to-back causing me to miss 30-60 seconds of dialogue.

The most recent details:

Date and Time of Recording: 02/15/07 - 7:00PM CST and 8:00 PM CST
Title of Show: Survivor: Fiji and Grey's Anatomy
Channel and if it is a LOCAL: WAFB 9.1 (CBS) - Baton Rouge Local (OTA) and WRBZ 2.1 (ABC) Baton Rouge Local (OTA)
Audio output type: Dolby Digital
Output via Optical?:  Optical Cable to Receiver. HR20 is hooked up to TV via HDMI but not for audio.
Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment: YES

PLEASE, DirecTV address this! My wife is not happy missing several key lines of dialogue in these shows.


----------



## bret4

Went into the search mode. Search by title. Did a search for "This Old House". Clicked on channel 21 and it just kept searching for programs and never stopped after a few min's I hit cancel. The HR20 locked up and wouldn't respond to the remote or the front pannel buttons. Did a RBR and got it working again. Tired another search by title and the HR20 locked up again before it even got to the letter entry screen. Did a forced reload of the software for the heck of it and now everything works as it should.

Was it just the reset with the reload or was it the reload of the software that helped is anyones guess.

Anyhow I haven't heard of this problem before. Could be I just missed reading about it someplace.


----------



## alv

Weird one this morning.

Watching recorded show. Hit channel 5, local MPEG4 ABC . Played fine. When I used trick play it worked but the trickplay bar was stuck and said it was on a Hispanic Channel. Changing channels restored things to normal.


----------



## robnaud

Earl Bonovich said:


> Some guidelines for reporting issues:
> 
> *Anyone with audio dropout*
> 
> Date and Time of Recording
> Title of Show
> Channel and if it is a LOCAL - Need to know the CALL letters of the show, or at least your affiliate location
> Audio output type: Dolby Digital or Standard Audio
> Output via Optical? HDMI to AMP? HDMI to TV? or RCA Plugs
> Is it repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment


I've consistently had audio stutters on WBFF Fox-45, local Baltimore, since I got my HR20. A couple of the shows are 24 and 'Till Death. I believe both are 5.1 output via optical. And yes the problem is repeatable.


----------



## croaker

I scheduled a recording for a pregame show for the Blues/Preds game last night. Realized FSMW had poker running long, so decided to stop the recording. Selected the Stop & Delete option from the menu, HR20 hung and wouldnt respond to the remote or buttons on front of HR20, RBR HR20 was working fine.

Did have issues with my tv (Sammy HL-S5086W) and HDMI ('unsupported signal' error onscreen from tv) until I used component to force the display res to the tv's native res (720p) then HDMI came up fine.


----------



## robnaud

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please report any "new" issues, here in this thread.
> Please take a moment to look to see if your issues has already been report.
> 
> *NOTE*: All issues report are logged and tracked by DirecTV


I bragged about the huge improvement on the *channel list*, aka. search by channel, feature in 0x120. However, I realized last night that once I start down the list of shows and pick one to record, or view info, that I often end up back at the beginning of the list. This more than negates the said improvement. 

Prior to 0x120, it was much slower to build the list, but at least it put me back to where I was in the list. Unfortunately, I did limited testing of 0x120 so I'm not sure if 0x120 or 0x12a is responsible for redirecting me to the top of the list.


----------



## BJM

I've had the third occurrence of what I'm going to call the "control bar/standby" bug. (Someone else also reported it once.)

Coming out of standby, on live TV, @ 6:25AM PT, channel 10 KXTV. INFO and control bar first show program as "Outer Limits" which was on ~2:35am-3:35am. Right side of same control bar shows current time and one blip of green (indicating only a little buffer). However, when I press REWx4, I'm able to rewind fully to the end of the 90 minute buffer, which then shows the name of the 5am program (as appropriate) and the entire buffer in green on the control bar. If I FF or hold END (of program), I get the same bug back. 

10 KXTV had been (one of the two) channels in the buffer since last night, at least 6PM the night before (recorded the news).

Changing channels clears the buffer and fixes the bug. No impaired functionality.


----------



## toph

Last night, I tried to pull up the guide (Guide Button x2) and the grid took about 35 seconds to display. This occurred three or four times in a row and then the unit started to respond normally. I believe my channel was tuned to 8-1 WFLADT at the time of the problem. I was not recording any programs when the issue occurred.


----------



## rbean

mlob2 said:


> I am having this same issue with increased frequency over the last five days. I have only become aware of this problem since the last sw update, but it is possible it was happening earlier and I thought I just typed a wrong channel number in.


I just started having this problem, seems to be getting worse today, previous channel works fine but direct entry doesn't work over half the time, having to enter numers several times to get to the channel. Looks like one of those issues that start after the update has been running awhile.

I quess the stability is still not here, just when you start feeling comfortable things start popping up

Was just back reading Earl's suggestions on reporting "new" issues, I'm not the dullest knife in the drawer but still not sure what a "new issue" is. This one is new to me and if that's not the criteria for "new" I would think they would want an issue reported from as many different HR20's as possible to see if it is wide spread.


----------



## bwaldron

rbean said:


> I just started having this problem, seems to be getting worse today, previous channel works fine but direct entry doesn't work over half the time, having to enter numers several times to get to the channel. Looks like one of those issues that start after the update has been running awhile.
> 
> I quess the stability is still not here, just when you start feeling comfortable things start popping up
> 
> Was just back reading Earl's suggestions on reporting "new" issues, I'm not the dullest knife in the drawer but still not sure what a "new issue" is. This one is new to me and if that's not the criteria for "new" I would think they would want an issue reported from as many different HR20's as possible to see if it is wide spread.


Yes, I now find that direct channel number entry only works if you press enter after the channel number OR enter all four digits (e.g., 0008 for channel 8). Otherwise, the channel doesn't change. I believe this started with the current software upgrade -- previously, it would change channels after a delay, even if enter wasn't clicked or the entire four digits weren't entered.


----------



## rbean

bwaldron, Looks like you got it right, works everytime when you enter 4 digits, ie, 0607, 0070, etc, it will work sometimes with just the channel numbers. 

Thanks,


----------



## Tiger Tony

New problem for me, it happened once yesterday and twice already today.

I'll be watching TV, I go to switch channels via pulling up the guide and I get the black screen (no video) but with audio. All three times I was recording something.

Today I was watching NBA on TNT-HD, while recording something on HBO-HD (King Kong). I pulled up the guide and highlighted channel 8-1 a local HD channel, when I pressed to tune in 8-1, I got the black screen with audio. It would not allow me to switch back, in fact the remote would not respond to any commands.

RBR resolved the problem.

I've had the BSB and BSOD several times during the last few months. I've had this problem with every version of software. But, until now it would only happen in the morning after the box was in stand-by overnight. Yesterday and today is the first time it has happened while watching TV.

***Note: Wednesday night I did a "reset everything"*** That obviously didn't help.

Tonight I will download the new CE software. Can't be any worse!


----------



## bonscott87

Well, this evening I find that the HR20 is on UHD, I hit the guide button and nothing. Menu button...nothing.
Nothing on the remote works.
Verify the remote works on other components.
So I go to the front panel of the HR20 and none of the buttons there work either.
Basically it's like the interface is locked out or something.

RBR and all came back.

But it missed all the recordings since early Friday morning (Thursday was the last time we watched TV). They all say "partial" in history.

So I guess it finally happened to me.


----------



## tiorio

First time since I got this darned thing that it's actually started locking up. Once when pulling up the list and selecting Sunrise Earth (this morning as a matter of fact), unit frozen and unresponsive to commands from remote or front panel (RBR) and one two days ago in the guide. Same unresponsive behavior. Waited 2 mins in each case before RBR.

It had gotten fairly reliable until this release...

Things are getting WORSE and not better in my case.


----------



## HDMike

This is a very minor and localized issue, but my town outside of St. Louis has had a new zip code 63368 for 18 months and the system does not recognize it for Interactive and setup.

Mike


----------



## ODiN91

Dropped frames and audio continues. I noticed a lot of video breakup for Shark (MPEG4) and Smallville (MPEG4) from 2 days ago, accompanied by a lot of dropped frames. Not sure if it was weather related, but it seemed pretty clear outside if I remember.


----------



## sytyguy

bonscott87 said:


> Well, this evening I find that the HR20 is on UHD, I hit the guide button and nothing. Menu button...nothing.
> Nothing on the remote works.
> Verify the remote works on other components.
> So I go to the front panel of the HR20 and none of the buttons there work either.
> Basically it's like the interface is locked out or something.
> 
> RBR and all came back.
> 
> But it missed all the recordings since early Friday morning (Thursday was the last time we watched TV). They all say "partial" in history.
> 
> So I guess it finally happened to me.


This is happening to me, and consistently, at least, on my component fed TV, on the HDMI fed TV it has not happened, although I am getting a white screen on coming out of stand-by, hitting the guide button gets me back to normal.


----------



## richlife

Last night before downloading 130 (still on 12a), I had had the Carolina/BC game on Ch. 73, ESPN2 HD, set to record for about a week (not sure what level was when the Record was established). Several days after setting up the Record (which was in my ToDo), I added a 1 Hr pad. When I went in to watch the recording last night (it turned out this was at half time), there was no game recording in my Playlist (although another recording at the same time from OTA 4.1 - WUNC was in progress). The game recording was still showing in the ToDo list, but no recording existed. Selecting View Now from the ToDo, took me to the game in progress at half time. 

I have two more games set up to record (under 12a) with padding added later but both on different channels. One of these I'll leave as set (and check early for a recording!). The other I'll delete and setup to record and add padding later under 130. (But if we get a new CE, these may be viewed under that level.) Please send any comments via PM.


----------



## oldschoolecw

Yesterday afternoon I did a reset everything on my HR20 to see if it would help with any or all my problems with this unit. About 4 hours after the total reset I starting getting a gray screen tear which I had not seen before in all my other problems with this unit. It was happening on my MPEG4 locals just in case you were wondering. 

Well after the gray screen issue I started channel surfing and BAM the next thing Black Screen lockup. So needless to say Total reset of everything did nothing for me, it also has pissed me off more with this HR20 not being up to par. 

I vote there should be a total recall of this unit. 

DirecTV will not admit to any such problems with the HR20 units then someone higher up then you or I has to help out with these issues.

Attorney generals office?


----------



## buckeyeb

Hi,

I appreciate all the great information on this forum!

I just received my HR20 and everything works great except for one annoying bug. Every few minutes when I am watching an HD channel I will hear a loud popping sound from the audio. This happens when I watch local HD OTA as well as national HD channels such as HBO. I have tried both component and HDMI coneections, but the audio problems persist.

I do not have any kind of home theater sound system and all the audio is played directly through my TV. I am using a Samsung 5087 television. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## pfahle

I vote there should be a total recall of this unit.
Attorney generals office?[/QUOTE said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, been a customer 5 months,on second unit and it is less stable today than when I got it:nono2: :nono2:
> 
> Sorry, I hate to be negative but it is the truth...Pete


----------



## munangst

I'm not sure if this is an "intended" feature or not, but if you are in a situation where the HR20 can't load the guide data (i.e., your dish is covered in ice, as ours was a day or so ago), after it has been trying to boot for a while, the screen will change from the all-blue to a black screen with "Loading Guide Data..." in the corner of the screen, and a "More Info" choice highlighted. If you press LIST at that point, the HR20 will take you to the "My Playlist" screen and show all of your recordings. However, if you try to actually watch one of them, the HR20 locks up and requires a RBR. If you press MENU instead, the only choice available is "Signal Strength", which will take you to the matrix-of-transponders screen.


----------



## mattfro

Downloaded Sat PM/Sun AM

Not sure if this is a new issue, or if Ijust noticed it today. When I play a recorded show that is still being recorded, and "exit" or "list" and selcet another recorded show that is also still being recorded, I alwats get sent back to the begining og the recording rather tan picking up from where I left off.


----------



## MizzouTiger

1. Have noticed recently that the resolution light indicator on the receiver doesn't always match what is being sent to the tv. The Tv will indicate on screen that it is receiving 1080i signal and receiver light is on 720p (or the opposite at times). Have found that if I change channels then go back to the original channel, receiver indicator matches the tv input.

2. Had to do my first RBR since having the receiver (installed Jan 11th). Was watching the Daytona 500 on D* MPEG4 Fox feed at the end of the race. Then changed channel to one of the HotPass channels and the receiver froze up. Neither remote nor any front panel buttons would work. Had to RBR the unit. Everythings seems fine now.


----------



## ejd

2 weeks without any problems, I thought this thing was finally reliable. Well tonight it decided not to record 60 minutes.

I noticed that golf had gone over so I padded 60 minutes by 1hr. I just went to my playlist and it's not there. Checked the history and it's still there saying it's scheduled to record even though the recording should have ended 10 minutes ago.

I almost just recorded the show after 60 minutes, but I thought padding was fixed so I gave it a try.


----------



## Armathius

Earl... just wanted to say thank you. I have learned a lot from reading your posts! I have a new HR-20 and the information here is invaluable.


----------



## Rew452

After updating to 130, Saturday night I have had 2 lockups:

1. After watching a local HD Mpeg4 program and it asked to delete or not, I choose to delete....System locked-up; had to RBR.

2. This morning I went to the Active feature area and programed it for zip etc.. finished and exited went back to the local HD mpeg4 channel I was watching ... lockup with only Guide banner showing.

Also did have to RBR after update since it had OTA Antenna was greyed out and no Network in the setup menu.

Nav, tickplay and watching of everything else has been generally better then the last -12A.

Rew


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Rew452 said:


> After updating to 130, Saturday night I have had 2 lockups:
> 
> 1. After watching a local HD Mpeg4 program and it asked to delete or not, I choose to delete....System locked-up; had to RBR.
> 
> 2. This morning I went to the Active feature area and programed it for zip etc.. finished and exited went back to the local HD mpeg4 channel I was watching ... lockup with only Guide banner showing.
> 
> Also did have to RBR after update since it had OTA Antenna was greyed out and no Network in the setup menu.
> 
> Nav, tickplay and watching of everything else has been generally better then the last -12A.
> 
> Rew


Try turning native off


----------



## mnassour

robnaud said:


> I bragged about the huge improvement on the *channel list*, aka. search by channel, feature in 0x120. However, I realized last night that once I start down the list of shows and pick one to record, or view info, that I often end up back at the beginning of the list. This more than negates the said improvement.
> 
> Prior to 0x120, it was much slower to build the list, but at least it put me back to where I was in the list. Unfortunately, I did limited testing of 0x120 so I'm not sure if 0x120 or 0x12a is responsible for redirecting me to the top of the list.


I've seen this EXACT same thing. It's maddening. I did quite a few selections in 120 and didn't see it, so I'm convinced it's a 12a kind of thing.


----------



## c152driver

I've missed The Simpsons for the last two weeks now.

The error both times was:
*This showing was partially recorded because of an unexpected error. (14)*

Note: there was no partial recording at all. It never started recording.

I have it set to record using a *manual recurring recording* (since The Simpsons is re-run endlessly on the same channel).

After it failed on 2/11, I noticed that the manual recording was set to 31-1, my OTA channel. Thinking the error might have had something to do with OTA, I deleted that manual recording and switched it to the SD channel. Same error yesterday on the SD channel!

Searching the forums, it seems that this is a pretty common error, particularly for recurring manual recordings. However, I also have created other manual recordings that worked fine.

Does the HR20 cancel a manual recording when the unit is rebooted and it doesn't have guide data for an upcoming manual recording?

*Has anybody figured out the cause of this error?* I've reproduced the error for two weeks now, but I'm not sure what I did to cause it.


----------



## Bay CIty

only problem for me is that i`m getting a lot of repeats being recorded even though I set to record first-run only.


----------



## mikeinthekeys

This one is a first for me... haven't seen it commented on here. While watching a recording, pulled up guide, selected NASCAR on HD Fox local channel. I couldn't start recording. Tried Select, hitting record button, going through menu to make manual recording. Had to back out of the recording I was watching completely, then go to the channel to start recording. Then was able to restart the recorded program I was watching. Seems to me that if they can let you look a menus, guides, etc., you should be able to start a recording from there. HR20, RF remote, HDMI connection.


----------



## DeanS

Came back from a weekend in Las Vegas and turned the HR20 on and was met with a black screen on all channels except for the MPEG4 locals. A RBR fixed it.


----------



## Vinny

mikeinthekeys said:


> This one is a first for me... haven't seen it commented on here. While watching a recording, pulled up guide, selected NASCAR on HD Fox local channel. I couldn't start recording. Tried Select, hitting record button, going through menu to make manual recording. Had to back out of the recording I was watching completely, then go to the channel to start recording. Then was able to restart the recorded program I was watching. Seems to me that if they can let you look a menus, guides, etc., you should be able to start a recording from there. HR20, RF remote, HDMI connection.


The HR20 should be able to do that. I'm not sure why it wouldn't let you. You might want to try an RBR and then test that issue again.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Received Ox12a in the national rollout

*The Issue: *Watching local news in HD on KCRA 3 (MPEG-4 Sacramento, CA). At around 5:10pm PST, video and audio froze. I was 20 seconds behind. After waiting about 5 seconds, I attempted to SLIP to LIVE but video and audio remained frozen.

*The Resolution: *Changed channel to the SD feed of KCRA , waited about 2 seconds and then tunned back to the MPEG-4 feed of KCRA and everything was fine.

*My Guess: *Buffer froze. Changing channels cleared the buffer.

No RBR needed.


----------



## robncindi

The 1st problem: Watching Heros, 3x audio dropouts, two of them at the very end of the show again right at 9:00 PM, the show ran until 9:01. 

The 2nd problem was some sort of weird pixel thing that looked like rapid flashing white dots all over the screen. Lasted the entire show including the commercials that weren't in HD.

The channel was MPEG 4, KPRC Houston Channel 2 NBC broadcast in HD.

So far this year we haven't watched a Heros without an audio dropout. Is this a D* problem or a KPRC broadcast problem? Someone needs to fix something soon, this is very frustrating


----------



## nick1817

Same issues as Rob, NBC in general was awful last night. Dark screens were terriblee, the little "white specs" were everywhere. Audio was in and out. 

Most all of my locals (SD and HD) were jumpy this past few days. Som days better than others, but in general, sub par. National HD channels are fine.


----------



## DaHound

robncindi said:


> The 1st problem: Watching Heros, 3x audio dropouts, two of them at the very end of the show again right at 9:00 PM, the show ran until 9:01.
> 
> The 2nd problem was some sort of weird pixel thing that looked like rapid flashing white dots all over the screen. Lasted the entire show including the commercials that weren't in HD.
> 
> The channel was MPEG 4, KPRC Houston Channel 2 NBC broadcast in HD.
> 
> So far this year we haven't watched a Heros without an audio dropout. Is this a D* problem or a KPRC broadcast problem? Someone needs to fix something soon, this is very frustrating


Got to be your local station. I watched it here and had no problems at all. Lot's of stations around the country are still trying to get HD right. Some are right on the money, and some aren't. We just have to be patient. It is frustrating though.


----------



## rocketman24

I've had 3 lockups (requiring unplug/replug to fix) since this update. I cannot tell you what was going on, as the TV was off at the time. All I know is the the remote was unresponsive.

Anyway, hope this gets fixed soon. At least I'm not missing programs like I was with earlier releases.


----------



## dg28

*Caller ID no longer works. * Worked flawlessly until yesterday, then it completely stopped working. Phone line now fails during system test, which it previously did not. The caller ID works fines on my phones.


----------



## Vinny

rocketman24 said:


> I've had 3 lockups (requiring unplug/replug to fix) since this update. I cannot tell you what was going on, as the TV was off at the time. All I know is the the remote was unresponsive.
> 
> Anyway, hope this gets fixed soon. At least I'm not missing programs like I was with earlier releases.


I understand what you are saying; remember, you can revert back to 12a if you want to and wait for the next CE or National Release.


----------



## missingtivo

0x12A still misses recordings - The day afterwards, the recording is still in the To-Do list saying it will get done, "Yesterday".... Perhaps it would be easier to post when it *does* record, as this misses 3 out of the last 4 weeks.

As of Tuesday noon.... Two and a half men is still in the to do list, listed for "Yesterday". This issue started for me in 0x11B, I posted it back then, but its still an issue.

Recording environment if anyone cares....

Configuration:
Standard HR20.
Two Sat cables.
No external HD.
Component Video.
Optical Audio
DD On.
No OTA antenna
Locals come via Satellite.
This time the box was in standby.

Relevant Season Passes are:
Two and a Half Men is #4 in prioritizer - 
Episode Type Both - Keep at Most 5 - Keep til Full - Start 1 min Early - Stop On-time
The Class # 3 in prioritizer - Same as above except start 2 Min Early
Studio 60 #7 in prioritizer

The Class and Studio 60 both recorded fine. The Class recording even
includes the first minute or so of 2.5 Men since they start shows early.

It makes one wonder what "Reliability" means in the release notes each week...


----------



## nick_r

I posted this into its own thread but I'll repeat the relevant part here:

Last night I recorded the following, all OTA:

8:00 P.M. Prison Break
9:00 P.M. Heroes / 24
10:00 P.M. Studio 60 (actually 10:01 P.M., thanks to NBC's creative scheduling)

First I tried watching Studio 60. Got the black screen, none of the buttons would respond, did an RBR. Tried watching it again; this time the timeline appeared at the bottom but the image was frozen on the Fox show that was playing on live TV at the time. However, this time at least the "Exit" button worked and I was able to go back to the List screen.

Tried watching Heroes. It starts up, but instead of Heroes I see a 2-second (slightly pixilated) loop from near the beginning of Prison Break. (Not the very beginning; about 30 seconds into the show.) Tried fast-forwarding; as soon as I did so, the "Keep or Delete" box came up. I selected "Keep" (hoping it would fix itself later) and went back to Studio 60. Now Studio 60 is showing the same Prison Break loop as well, but it doesn't give me the "Keep or Delete" box when I fast forward; it just freezes up.

Prison Break and 24 both appear to be fine. I only checked the very beginning of 24 to make sure it was okay, and I've already watched ~15 minutes of Prison Break.

Configuration: standard HR20, Slimline dish, component video.


----------



## tonyoci

Just wanted to list some problems with 0x12a 

I have generally not had any problems with previous releases.

1) Frequent lockups. For example turned on TV last night to watch a recording of Heroes, Live TV was playing pressed List to get the list, list came up but now remote was frozen, no response from any button or from the buttons on the box. This has happened 4 or 5 times with this release

2) Black Screen Bug, not noticed this before but it's happened 3 or 4 times since this release

3) All made worse by pixelation problem. After a reboot I will get pixelation on local HD live TV and recordings. Most often two additional reboots will fix it (always two) but sometimes 8 or 9 reboots have been required. I have had this problem since early in my time of owning the box (November 2006 or so)


----------



## NYHeel

My mother called me last night complaining about 2 issues. 1) When she was watching NCIS on Mpeg-4 CBS the audio dropouts were so bad the show was unwatchable. She said every other word was missing. The video never stuttered though, only the audio. 2)She was recording L&O: CI on Mpeg-4 NBC and the picture was black for awhile. She got a picture back but then couldn't rewind at all even 10 minutes later. From the List the picture was all black. I thought it was really weird that she couldn't rewind even after the picture came back on normally.


----------



## thekochs

This may be posted already but 30 second forward slip works fine.....however backwards 30 second slip/skip does not work.


----------



## avdiscolo

I've had 0x12a since 12/10, and we've missed several series recordings as well. Very wierd stuff. The history said that 24 was recorded this week, and it displayed the recording icon in the guide, but it was not in the list. The same thing happened to American Idol for both the Tuesday and Wednesday episodes.

I rebooted the HR20 last night via the red button. Hopefully, that will take care of the problems, but I will be watching it very closely.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

Not sure if this is an HR-20 bug or my local affiliate but I notice more and more severe audio and video drops on KTXL (Fox 40) in Sacramento. Last night during the 2nd hour of Idol (PST) I had frequent video pixelization (not the normal MPEG-4 barfs) and loss of DD lock.

It "seems" like I'm getting far more drops since the national rollout of Ox12a. My unit hasn't required any RBR's and I don't think I've missed any recordings or anything of the such, it's just an observation.


----------



## pfahle

pfahle said:


> I agree wholeheartedly, been a customer 5 months,on second unit and it is less stable today than when I got it:nono2: :nono2:
> 
> Sorry, I hate to be negative but it is the truth...Pete


Update,I finally unplugged this unit for 1 hour and then plugged back in and has been rock solid for 4 days now, I am much happier:lol:


----------



## CUIllini

Happens in part 3 of Grey's Anatomy. The wifey is not too pleased.  

It's funny to me that as the new software comes down, "fixing" the problems, I finally start to experience them for myself. :nono2: 

For the record, I was recording the OTA HD version. The delete box came up within the first two minutes of the show. I'm running the national release of 0x12. If any other information will help, let me know.


----------



## jmacvean

Since the upgrade, several programs that have been recorded since will not play. I hit play on them and it plays about 3 seconds and keeps replaying that same 3 seconds over and over. It will not go past it.

Also the audio/video skips have gotten really bad. Usually about 5-10 every minute.

I've had this receiver since October and it just doesn't seem to be getting any better. I'm starting to get fed up with it. It is starting to remind me of a Micr*Soft OS. Isn't good until after the first service pack.


----------



## tecsi

I had my new HR-20 installed two days ago. Version 0x12a software. In 2 days, I have called DirecTV advanced tech support 5 times. My "escalated" call was never returned. 

The unit has lost recordings, gray screens as it searches for satellites (although satellite signal is very high), froze and frequently drops audio.

I have unplugged device 5 times, reformatted system once, had 2nd visit from technicians, and now am awaiting a HR-20 replacement.

I don't think I have ever experienced such a problem-infested product as the HR-20. After reading this forum, I realized my experience is not exceptional but instead, pretty common. Clearly DirecTV has decided to ship a product that is still nowhere close to being ready. Shame on them!


----------



## finaldiet

I just installed two HR20's last week and everything is working fine. The only problem I have is my Vizio is not listed in remote set-up where I can shut off tv and receiver with just the off and on buttons. My other remote works great with my sony. Called DTV and tech couldn't proram it the same as my sony. Have had no problems with any functions on either HR20s. Sorry to hear of all the problems out there. I was concerned about getting the HRs, but happy with them.


----------



## mrshermanoaks

Radio Enginerd said:


> Received 12a in the National Rollout...
> 
> *The Issue:*
> Started an MPEG-4 recording (KXTV - Sacramento) of LOST and instantly noticed that the audio was well behind the video (3-5 seconds). Called my neighbor who has an HR-20 and asked if his recording had the same issue (thinking it was the affiliate). His recording was fine.
> 
> *The Resolution:*
> I was able to pause the recording for a brief moment, then un-pause it and the video and audio matched. Once the commercial break came, I SLIP'ed through it. Once I returned to normal playback speed, I noticed the audio was again well behind the video.
> 
> *The Work Around:*
> Stopped the recording, RBR'ed the machine and blamo; no problem with audio/video sync from that point on.
> 
> This was my first RBR under 12a.


Had the same audio sync problem all of a sudden tonight. Watched a bunch of shows and they were fine, then all of a sudden all the shows were 3 seconds out of sync. Pausing allowed the sync to come back.


----------



## kaminsco

I was on the out of town this week in Salt Lake City, so I do not have full details.

Wife called cell phone yesterday, unit would not turn on, un-responsive to remote. Instructed here to RBR and unit was working. All of the recordings appeared to be okay.

Also, losing OTA reception on local CBS channel on Turner 1 with 0x12a. Signal meter shows 80 - 90% on tuner 2 but, bounces in and out on tuner 1.


----------



## radamo

kaminsco said:


> Also, losing OTA reception on local CBS channel on Turner 1 with 0x12a. Signal meter shows 80 - 90% on tuner 2 but, bounces in and out on tuner 1.


I tried to watch 70 hbohd... msg said "searching for signal" grrrr. Then came back with msg about neeeding to subscribe. Called Dtv and rep has me reboot. After reboot it seems ok. Flipped around for awhile and again got the searching for signal msg (clear skys btw).

Went to signal strength chart and saw something like the following on 101 port 1:
99 00 95 00 89 00 100

etc...

then port 2:

98 97 100 97 89 100 97

I then went back to port 1 and the zeros were gone!!

What could be happening??????


----------



## shaneman

I've noticed with this release that when I do searches for NHL games, the games on channels 700+ do not show up in the search results.


----------



## Baer

I just found this forum. I am so glad that I am not the only one having issues with this POS.
I still have my home theatre on my DTV TiVo and everything there is fine but my new Hi Def widescreen in the bedroom has this unit. We HATE it! Why should I have to read all this to make a peice of consumer electronics work?
We have a few lock ups a week, it misses recordings, it delets recordings.
This is pure garbage, GIVE ME MY TiVO back! Can't do that? OK then I may have to go to (shudder) cable or Dish. One thing for sure I am done with this unit.


----------



## rbootss

Attention: Direrctv Software development team.. Feb. 25, 2007

*Background..*

There has been NO change in my continuous Dolby Digital (DD) audio sync problem between my audio receiver/amplifier(s), Pioneer VSX-49TX and my backup Pioneer VSX-39TX and your HR20 hardwares (I own 3)..

*Problem..*

*EVERYTIME ..*I tune to a HR20 DD broadcast(OTA HD MPEG2, Directv DD) from a non-DD broadcast(OTA MPEG2, Directv channel) and in reverse order from a non-DD source to DD source..The audio does NOT sync properly and the result is that I have NO sound at all..This audio sync problem happens no matter which Pioneer receiver/amplifier is in use..I can only get the audio sound to return and correct DD stream by powering off/on the Pioneer receiver/amplifier's..This happens no matter if I have Native mode on or off..This happens no matter if I put the Pioneer receiver/amplifier's in direct DD mode or auto mode..

....THIS AUDIO SYNC PROBLEM HAS BEEN WITH ME SINCE LAST NOVEMBER.....

*My System..*

HR20 - 700 (1 of 3)
Video - Sony KDF-70XBR950
Video output via HDMI-->DVI commercial grade cable 15'
HR20 Video Native on and/or off - No effect on Audio sync problem
Audio - Optical output from HR20 to Pioneer VSX-49TX or VSX-39TX receiver/amplifier Optical in

NOTES - This audio sync problem does NOT occur with my other 2 non-DD systems..

NOTE - IMPORTANT - I did not have this DD audio sync problem between my H20's and my Pioneer rec/amp's..

*Solution..*

Work-around - Continue to power on/off receiver/amplifier when problem occurs
(this process occurs between 8-20 times/day)
Software Fix - Directv fixes problem with software change for the HR20
Hardware Fix - I replace my current audio equipment with new units 
- COST - over $11,000 (7K old equip cost + 4K new equip)
This assumes that new audio equip will fix the problem..

Direrctv Software development team - When will I see this item addressed?

Roy


----------



## oenophile

rbootss said:


> Attention: Direrctv Software development team.. Feb. 25, 2007
> 
> *Background..*
> 
> There has been NO change in my continuous Dolby Digital (DD) audio sync problem between my audio receiver/amplifier(s), Pioneer VSX-49TX and my backup Pioneer VSX-39TX and your HR20 hardwares (I own 3)...


Out of curiosity, have you tried switching toslink/HDMI cables?


----------



## redtaco

I have 0x12a since Feb 10. I've had a couple times when in the morning the only thing that comes through are the local channels (hd and sd). Had to to a RBR both times. I had that happen several months ago but since I now leave it on all night instead of turning it off this is the first time its happened again.

This week I was out of town and when got home and I tried to watch Law and Order SVU and Law and Order CI from Tuesday (Feb 13) neither one had any audio. The were from my local HD channels. Other shows recorded later in the week were fine. I'm bummed, these are the first two shows I've missed in several months. My HR20 had been working pretty well lately. I'm trying to confirm with my sister that hers recorded audio (she gets the same locals but has an HR10).


----------



## NYHeel

I just posted this in its own thread but I figured I'd add it here.

My instant replay button which I thought was supposed to be 6 second rewind has been about 2-3 second rewind for me recently. It's really annoying as I use that and 30 second skip to get through commercials. Also the screen kind of freezes after or before the rewind. It really makes regular watching and commercial skipping really tedious. The poor performance of the trick play feature (this instant replay plus the skip to tick/end) on this dvr has been really frustrating.

Has anyone else noticed our new 2 second rewind button?


----------



## JHL

I have had good results with this release. I did see one BSOD a few days ago and it happened to coincide with an update from 3 LNB to 5 LNB dish. One RBR fixed the problem.

John


----------



## cdallennc

NYHeel said:


> I just posted this in its own thread but I figured I'd add it here.
> 
> My instant replay button which I thought was supposed to be 6 second rewind has been about 2-3 second rewind for me recently. It's really annoying as I use that and 30 second skip to get through commercials. Also the screen kind of freezes after or before the rewind. It really makes regular watching and commercial skipping really tedious. The poor performance of the trick play feature (this instant replay plus the skip to tick/end) on this dvr has been really frustrating.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed our new 2 second rewind button?


I am not sure if it has changed recently but I wholeheartedly agree that it is currently too short. Due the large quantity of skipped frames during 2x FF and no auto-jump back feature it is extremely annoying to have to skip back 4-8 times after every commercial break. Alternately to FF, stacking up the 30 sec. slips is very cool but if you guess wrong you are in the same predicament.


----------



## hfhlt004

spunkyvision said:


> Funny I have had this problem since day one...6 weeks..they had me reformat 4 weeks ago...still have the problem
> Called again tonight cause i am so frustrated with this thing they are sending a replacement box.


We are like dogs chasing our tails on this sound issue. There is NO consistent advice--varies with each call to directv. Is the basic flaw in the HR20 hardware? or software? or setup(doubt) ? Sound problems seem to be more aggravating than video problems. Audio dropout and sound problems have not been resolved by all the fixes since December.


----------



## CHDinCT

I'm having two audio issues with 0x12a - one OTA and one local MPEG4. Not sure this is the thread to post it in but here goes. 

OTA - Freguent audio drop outs on OTA channel WTNH-DT (ABC), channel 8-1. These drop outs last from 1-3 seconds and repeat every few minutes. I've seen this issue since I received my HR20 on Jan 5th. Had little to no drop outs on my H20, so I'm guessing this is an HR20 issue.

MPEG4 via Sat (obviously) - WTIC-DT (FOX), 61-1. Frequent audio stuttering issues. Not actual drop outs but distortion that I can best describe as sounding like Wookie from the original Star Wars movies. It appears to occur in a narrow sound frequency and last a half to full second. Most often heard when music is planying; e.g. American Idol. Again, this is ongoing since my HR20 was first installed on 1-5. This might be an encoder issue, but it does not happen on the other two MPEG4 locals, WFSB (CBS) or WVIT (NBC). 

Thought I'd post in hopes D* might be able to correct either or both via a future update.


----------



## spunkyvision

> We are like dogs chasing our tails on this sound issue. There is NO consistent advice--varies with each call to directv. Is the basic flaw in the HR20 hardware? or software? or setup(doubt) ? Sound problems seem to be more aggravating than video problems. Audio dropout and sound problems have not been resolved by all the fixes since December.


True. I am just aggravated with it. Co worker has the same box, got it 3 weeks after I received mine. We both played 24 from the same network (XETV - Fox San Diego) his was fine my audio/video was out of synch anywhere from 5-15 seconds. My rew/ff x2 picture freezes and is a guessing game. My jumpback button only jumps back 2-3 seconds at times. His are ok.
My Closed Captioning is horrendous. I honestly cannot believe this isn't fixed asap. Aren't there laws requiring CC to be working correctly?
All of these problems seem to be MPEG4 related. The only reason I got this box was because of HD Locals. Other wise I would be purchasing more HR10


----------



## hfhlt004

gp4rts said:


> I just received my HR20 last week, and I was aware of the "audio dropout" problem, which I understood was pretty much under control. However, during the Academy Awards show there were numerous audio dropouts with scattered pixellation. I hadn't seem this on viewing other shows, but I hadn't watched very much before. Then tonight we watched CSI: Miami, previously recorded, without a hitch. Then started watching "24" which was still in progress. Many audio/video glitches as described by you. The only difference between prior programs viewed and CSI: Miami and the programs with glitches was that both the latter were being watched while they were still being broadcast (and we always FF through ads). I think you are definitely onto something here. Perhaps not too many people wait and watch the program delayed while it is still on, so this bug has not gotten as much exposure.


If the HR20 doesn't function properly and _*consistently*_, what is gained by the ability to record, watch while recording, record two shows at a time, watching a show while recording two, etc--all the things that are advertised as possible with this hardware?? If the limitations of the current hardware/software are not explained to customers, and explained persistently by all the CSRs across the board, use of these functions will end up being an exercise in futility and frustration! Just my thoughts when reading this forum.


----------



## decoy1024

CONSISTENCY... I consistently see the dropouts and pixelation if I do any FF and RW and slowmo etc. Pretty obvious. When I called DTV on it a few weeks ago, they said they never heard of the problem before. They offered the reformat option. THANKS!

Lets face it, this is not TiVo. I have an original Phillips TiVo that is old as the hills, hacked, turbo netted, etc. Works smooth as silk on with 50 MHz PowerPC CPU. I know its a next generation thing, but c'mon. Recognizing it is not a trivial programming task to put the HR20 together, let me know what it takes to do it right. Like at anyone who does a project at work - with enough money and time we can build anything. Certainly a $300 PC has the IO and CPU to do this, or even an $1000 TiVo3 is worth it if you get what you pay for. TiVo must be laughing their butts off at the separation from DTV. Which apparently is turning out to be good for no one.


----------



## gp4rts

I have confirmed this bug first reported by decoy1024: while watching a recording from the disc while the program recording is in progress, fast-forwarding while watching the recording will cause audio dropout and scattered blocking at the "real time" point in the program.

* Date and Time of Recording: 2/27/07, 8M to 9:30PM PST
* Title of Show: American Idol 
* Channel: LOCAL OTA Fox channel "2" (actual 56)
* Audio output type: Dolby Digital
* Output via Optical
* Repeatable if you rewind and playback the same segment


----------



## dg28

I continue to have the same problem with caller ID. Works fine for about a week, then suddenly stops working. System test indicates phone line failed. RBR fixes the problem. Obviously this is not something that should be happening.


----------



## 450211

I scheduled a show on HDNet on underwater creatures yesterday morning at 10am, and then another of African animals the next hour. Last night I turned on the TV and found a black screen. I could switch to DVD, but not to the HDMI input from the HR20. Clicking buttons on the DVR's remote or front panel had no effect. 

I finally powered cycled everything. The HR20 had started recording at 10am the underwater show, but had never stopped, and erased everything else on disk! The disk reported to be 58% full with the single program that was about 12 hours long. Bummer!


----------



## DryboyJr

I just had the HR20-700S DirecTV Plus HD DVR installed today. The HDMI connection to my Samsung new S4095D did NOT work. DirecTV says it is a known issue and that they are working on a fix. No timeframe was provided. They said I have to go component for now. If anyone else has had this issue or can confirm, please reply. I was very disappointed to not have it working with HDMI. My TIVO worked fine with this same setup


----------



## MarkJones

On initial setup, HDMI wouldn't work with my HP DLP TV either; had to start up with component. However, I tried switching to HDMI after things were set up and running, and it works just fine. It even worked after a software upgrade/reboot.


----------



## Just J

They continue to work on HDMI issues, so keep trying.


----------



## DryboyJr

MarkJones said:


> On initial setup, HDMI wouldn't work with my HP DLP TV either; had to start up with component. However, I tried switching to HDMI after things were set up and running, and it works just fine. It even worked after a software upgrade/reboot.


Mark - you are right! I did the same thing and after up and running, HDMI worked. It was working fine, then flaked out again and displayed no signal. But then it came back again after I switched to component and back again. Generally it seems this is working but they don't have it nailed 100% yet.


----------

